# Knights of the Old Republic: Last of the Sith (OOC)



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alrighty then. An all Jedi game was wanted, so that's what this is. I will go into a good amount of detail about the setting, character information, etc, but first, list of potential players. Since there is such a large interest in an all Jedi game, I am willing to run this with as many as 8 PCs divided into two groups. Currently, here's who has expressed interest:

*Nolem Kanas* (Human/Male)
Brother Shatterstone - Skyka Tarkrak - Human Female: Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5
Andrew D. Gable - Barrick - Mon Calamari: Jedi Consular 6
Drothgery - Aerek Nexia - Human Male: Jedi Guardian 6
Deadestdai - Bud'd Dwelve - Twi-lek Female: Jedi Consular 6

*Marin Essenu* (Miralukan/Woman)
Insight - Urcala Nattu - Miralukan Female: Jedi Consular 4/ Jedi Investigator 2
The Goblin King - Shombat Sule - Sneevel Male: Jedi Guardian 4/ Force Warrior 1
The Other Librarian - Jei Garu - Nagai Male: Jedi Guardian 6
Vendetta - Aalun -  Gand Male: Scout 1/ Jedi Consular 4/ Findsman 1

I need everyone listed there to post here confirming that they're in. Now, for the actual game information:

Barely a year has past since the final battle of The Sith War. During this war, the fallen Jedi Ulic Qel-Droma allied himself with a long dead Sith Lord and corrupted many other Jedi, mostly through a smashed Sith Holocron, the pieces of which imbeded themselves into Jedi and possessed them with Sith Spirits. They ravaged the known galaxy, badly damaging the planet Coruscant and turning the Jedi library world of Ossus into a charred rock in space. But Ulic was defeated when Nomi Sunrider stripped him of the Force. He was banished, and soon the remainder of the Sith fell, or were returned to their place among the Jedi.

The Galaxy, the Jedi, and the fledgling Republic are still weak from the battle. There is still fear that the Sith will return again, and rumors are spread of remaining fallen Jedi, far out in the uncharted areas of the Outer Rim where the old Sith Empire once was, a thousand years earlier. These rumors have grown into something more, and many among the Jedi assembly have seen things that would hint at truth to these rumors.

Unlike the Jedi Order of the Rise of the Empire Era, many Jedi Masters took on multiple apprentices. Love was not looked down on, and the Jedi were much more free thinkers than the restricted Order they would grow into.

The PCs in this game are apprentices of one of two Jedi Masters. One is an older Human male named Nolem Kanas, the other a Miralukan woman named Marin Essenu. Each of these Jedi Masters(and their apprentices) are called upon by the Jedi assembly to search out the Sith and make sure they are truly gone. Each group will be operating seperatly, and likely on different planets(entirely depending on PCs choices), but cooperation and communication(when possible) between the groups will be important.

Whew, that was a lot. Now, the galaxy isn't completely explored yet, so while I will allow nearly any race from SWd20 sources, its best to pass something by me just to make sure. The same goes for planet of origin, etc etc.

I will allow the PCs access to ALL SWd20 published books EXCEPT for *The Dark Side Sourcebook*. This is Jedi campaign, and though there could be some risk of falling to the Dark Side, all the characters have to at least start as Jedi.

Character Creation:
32 Point Buy
PCs will start at level 6(If you take 6 levels in a Jedi class, this means you are on the vergy of Knighthood)
Multiclassing is allowed for Jedi Classes(but not between them) if you wish
Force Adepts are also allowed, though it is likely that they would multiclass into a Jedi class.
-Equipment: If you take all 6 levels in a Jedi class, and have at least 5 ranks in Craft(lightsaber) it is assumed you have already constructed your own personal lightsaber, and therefore get a +1 to attack with it
-Everyone will begin with 10,000 credits

Now...I'm not sure if I missed anything, but if I did, or you need more info, etc, just post about it and I'll help out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

yooo!


----------



## The Goblin King

I'm there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Okay...

I went ahead and ordered *Ultimate Alien Anthology* and *Geonosis and the Outer Rim Worlds*, I'm not sure how much use they will get but I'll let you know what I think of them... (Though I've never been harsh enough in reviews.)

Though I really like of my character being from Dathomir, and being one of them witches, I think the idea of being from a similar culture that was recently and nearly wiped out by the Sith makes for a better story.

I would like to request my character having Nolem Kanas as her master, and also to be in his group...  I would like to implement a fair amount of hero worship, romantic infatuation between them, or at least on her side of things... 

Lastly, I figured that it Nolem help fight the Sith on her home world and it was him that "saved" her by leader her away from the shattered light and gave her a purpose...

I guess that rather dark...  but at least love isn't a trip to the dark side like I originally thought it would be... 

AMG, does the above jive with what you want to do?

Also I'm not sure if you'll know what I'm talking about but in KotoR there are short lightsabers for off hand use, along with double bladed lightsabers.  Anyhow long story short, if I can get you the stats for the short lightsabers would you consider allow them? 

EDIT: Okay, the game is obviously not a perfect translation of the d20 SW system but this is what I was able to garner...

Short Lightsaber
Cost: 3,000 (In game it sales for the same amount as a normal lightsaber)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 19-20

Everything below is conjecture
Weight: 1 kg
Type: Energy
Size: Small
Group: Exotic


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

I'd like to play...I haven't tried Star Wars...but I only have the non-revised version.  How much would be different, especially in regards to classes?  If I could get by with the old one, I'm in.


----------



## The Goblin King

I only have the SW core book so I'm not going to do anything fancy.  Human Jedi Guardian straight up.  Is Powers of the Jedi good?


----------



## Vendetta

I'M IN, I'M IN, I'M IN, I'M IN, I'M IN, I'M IN, I'M IN, I'M IN, I'M IN, I'M IN, I'M IN, I'M IN, WOOOOOT!

OK, I'm thinking I want to be studying under Nolem and would like to be a Jedi Guardian (I just realized I don't have a copy yet of the newest SW core rulebook.  I'll be able to get it from Deadestdai... I believe he has it.) and as for race... I'm going to have to give it a couple days to figure out which race I want to be and run it by our beloved GM. 

boy, I'm excited


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot

I would also be very interested in playing if you'd like another person.


----------



## drothgery

The Goblin King said:
			
		

> I only have the SW core book so I'm not going to do anything fancy. Human Jedi Guardian straight up. Is Powers of the Jedi good?



Pretty much the same resources here (repeating what I posted in the first thead just before it was closed). I'm not sure how I'd build my character yet, though; need to double-check on the Star Wars races.


----------



## Vendetta

****Edit****
delete


----------



## The Other Librarian

Sweeet setup.  

I'm in.  I have access to power of the jedi, and the core rules, so I'll be using those.  I'm thinking a bothan jedi, probably a straignt jedi also, if that's all kosher. 

Aren't there stats for the off hand saber in PotJedi?  Or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

First off...eek! I mentioned that the non-Human Jedi Master was a Miraluka, but it slipped my mind to at least summarize what that was for some of you who don't have Power of the Jedi or Ultimate Alien Anthology. Miraluka are a race in which ALL members have at least some Force ability, this being because they have no eyes and see through the Force itself. The only real difference to tell a Miraluka apart from a group of humans is that the Miraluka will normally wear a cloth, or something similar around where their eyes would be. This is more for the comfort of other species than for themselves.

Now, onto other things...first:



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG, does the above jive with what you want to do?




Sounds good to me. Just remember that even though love isn't as much a taboo at this point, it still can be dangerous(for obvious reasons).

As for Short Lightsaber, I'll allow it. This means that your extra lightsaber damage will be +d6s instead of +d8s though



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I'd like to play...I haven't tried Star Wars...but I only have the non-revised version. How much would be different, especially in regards to classes? If I could get by with the old one, I'm in.




You can get away with the original version and it can be updated. You're definitely in.

There were a fairly good amount of changes, but build your character with the old rules and then use this Conversion Sheet on the WotC site:
http://www.wizards.com/starwars/article.asp?x=sw20020725aconversion&c=rpg

If that doesn't cover it all, I happen to still have the last issue of Star Wars Gamer, which has a class conversion guide in it, so I can help you out there.



			
				The Goblin King said:
			
		

> I only have the SW core book so I'm not going to do anything fancy. Human Jedi Guardian straight up. Is Powers of the Jedi good?




Power of the Jedi is the non-Core book I'd recommend the most, along with Hero's Guide. 



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> OK, I'm thinking I want to be studying under Nolem and would like to be a Jedi Guardian (I just realized I don't have a copy yet of the newest SW core rulebook. I'll be able to get it from Deadestdai... I believe he has it.) and as for race... I'm going to have to give it a couple days to figure out which race I want to be and run it by our beloved GM.




You can also check out that conversion guide I posted a link to above. 



			
				Hob Marshmallowfoot said:
			
		

> I would also be very interested in playing if you'd like another person.




Well, I seem to have missed drothgery's post in the last thread, so you'll be in as an alternate if anyone has to pull out.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how I'd build my character yet, though; need to double-check on the Star Wars races.




Alright, since I missed your post in the last thread you're in and we're full up on 8 Jedi. Jeez. Part of me can't believe I'm actually doing this. Not that I haven't run big games before, but Jedi...eight of them. 



			
				The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> I'm in. I have access to power of the jedi, and the core rules, so I'll be using those. I'm thinking a bothan jedi, probably a straignt jedi also, if that's all kosher.
> 
> Aren't there stats for the off hand saber in PotJedi? Or am I thinking of something else?




Bothan Jedi sounds good. 

And no, there's aren't Off Hand Lightsaber stats in PotJ...or at least, as far as I know. What IS in there, are Training Lightsabers(non lethal damage only), Great Lightsabers(two handed with a little reach), Archaic Lightsabers(on power packs, these were a thousand years before even this game), and Dual Phase Lightsabers(able to switch between Great and Normal modes).


----------



## Insight

Hi all,

I think I'll go with a Human Jedi Consular, maybe with a level or 2 of Noble - I haven't decided yet.  Basically, she was a librarian at Ossus (or was training to be one), but got off planet before the bad things started happening.

I'll work up more details as they come to me.  This should al least enable the GM to work me into the planning.  I think my master would most likely be the Miraluka Jedi Master.  I would play a Miraluka myself, but I don't have their stats etc.  I love the race though, and have played them in the past when a fellow gamer would lend me the Alien Anthology book hehe.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me. Just remember that even though love isn't as much a taboo at this point, it still can be dangerous(for obvious reasons).




Great. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> As for Short Lightsaber, I'll allow it. This means that your extra lightsaber damage will be +d6s instead of +d8s though




That sounds very reasonable. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Power of the Jedi is the non-Core book I'd recommend the most, along with Hero's Guide.




Ditto.  (but I'm a supplement fool...  I like them all.)



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And no, there's aren't Off Hand Lightsaber stats in PotJ...or at least, as far as I know. What IS in there, are Training Lightsabers(non lethal damage only), Great Lightsabers(two handed with a little reach), Archaic Lightsabers(on power packs, these were a thousand years before even this game), and Dual Phase Lightsabers(able to switch between Great and Normal modes).




Yup that's the ones I found also...  (It’s also the reason why I figured you would okay with the short lightsabers.)

FYI: My character will be a force adept/Jedi guardian...  Not sure how many levels of FA though...  I have hopes of her being behind the power curve of the group but not severely so...  It sort of depends upon everyone else's levels.  (For advancement concerns I'm thinking the Jedi Lightsaber mastery feat from Hero Guide that gives you your dex bonus to damage instead of strength.. I'm thinking that's IV.)

Stupid questions:

I don't have my book in front of me but I'm working on it in my mind... Is a lightsaber finessable with the weapon finesse?  (I know that the dual lightsaber second half is consider a light weapon.) 

If the normal lightsaber isn’t finessable what about the shorter version I presented earlier?


----------



## The Other Librarian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't have my book in front of me but I'm working on it in my mind... Is a lightsaber finessable with the weapon finesse?  (I know that the dual lightsaber second half is consider a light weapon.)
> 
> If the normal lightsaber isn’t finessable what about the shorter version I presented earlier?





Yes, the lightsaber is finessable, as is the double bladed saber.

And as far as my bothan goes, I think he's gonna be headed down the jedi investigator path.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Yes, the lightsaber is finessable, as is the double bladed saber.




Most excellent!   (it looks like my desire to have a very agile Jedi is a rather easier to do than I expected.)



			
				The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> And as far as my bothan goes, I think he's gonna be headed down the jedi investigator path.




I haven't really looked at to many of the PrCs... With having levels in force adept I'm already behind the power curve but that does bring up a pretty good question...

AMG, how do you handle advancement?  Will it happen or should we just plan for the short term?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Insight said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I think I'll go with a Human Jedi Consular, maybe with a level or 2 of Noble - I haven't decided yet.  Basically, she was a librarian at Ossus (or was training to be one), but got off planet before the bad things started happening.
> 
> I'll work up more details as they come to me.  This should al least enable the GM to work me into the planning.  I think my master would most likely be the Miraluka Jedi Master.  I would play a Miraluka myself, but I don't have their stats etc.  I love the race though, and have played them in the past when a fellow gamer would lend me the Alien Anthology book hehe.




Sounding good. If you really want to play a Miraluka, I can give you the stats and such. Not a problem at all. Though they are also in Power of the Jedi, too.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> FYI: My character will be a force adept/Jedi guardian... Not sure how many levels of FA though... I have hopes of her being behind the power curve of the group but not severely so... It sort of depends upon everyone else's levels. (For advancement concerns I'm thinking the Jedi Lightsaber mastery feat from Hero Guide that gives you your dex bonus to damage instead of strength.. I'm thinking that's IV.)
> 
> Stupid questions:
> 
> I don't have my book in front of me but I'm working on it in my mind... Is a lightsaber finessable with the weapon finesse? (I know that the dual lightsaber second half is consider a light weapon.)
> 
> If the normal lightsaber isn’t finessable what about the shorter version I presented earlier?




Technically, a large amount of those forms(after II probably) aren't even developed yet. But, I'm going to ignore that and say go with them as they're another good way to make your Jedi more distinct.

And yes, normal lightsabers(and by inference, short ones) are finessable weapons.



			
				The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> And as far as my bothan goes, I think he's gonna be headed down the jedi investigator path.




...just hope that when the Bothan Spynet develops, they don't get the hint that its a good idea to use Bothan Jedi Investigators


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I haven't really looked at to many of the PrCs... With having levels in force adept I'm already behind the power curve but that does bring up a pretty good question...
> 
> AMG, how do you handle advancement?  Will it happen or should we just plan for the short term?




It'll really depend on the choices your group makes. Combat is just as likely as more diplomatic situations, and both can offer good amounts of XP. I guess I'd say that it WILL happen, and could be somewhat fast at times, though it could be slower...again, all depends on the path you take.


----------



## Insight

I'm gonna try to take a look at a POTJ book, but AMG could you post the basics for the Miraluka?  I'm 99% sure that's the way I'm gonna go.  Definitely 4+ levels of Jedi Consular, and maybe a level or two of Noble.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Insight said:
			
		

> I'm gonna try to take a look at a POTJ book, but AMG could you post the basics for the Miraluka?  I'm 99% sure that's the way I'm gonna go.  Definitely 4+ levels of Jedi Consular, and maybe a level or two of Noble.



 Okay...here they are:

-2 Dex, +2 Int
+2 to Initiative checks
Force Sight: Use Sense Surroundings(aspect of the Sense feat in PotJ) as a Free Action and with no VP cost; Max range of 1km
Miraluka with one level of a Force Using class automatically gain the Sense Feat for free


----------



## Ferrix

Any space still open?  I'll be an alternate if not.  Jedi game... heheheh.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I guess I'd say that it WILL happen, and could be somewhat fast at times, though it could be slower...again, all depends on the path you take.




Good Good!  I must admit I'm getting more and more excited about this game.  (Not that I wasn't before hand...)



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Technically, a large amount of those forms(after II probably) aren't even developed yet. But, I'm going to ignore that and say go with them as they're another good way to make your Jedi more distinct.




Really?  I admit that I was reading fast last night but I got the impression that they where very old...  Either way, I'm glad that you will allow them.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Any space still open?  I'll be an alternate if not.  Jedi game... heheheh.



 For now, you'll be an alternate...I think 8 is really the max amount of PCs I can handle...



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Really? I admit that I was reading fast last night but I got the impression that they where very old... Either way, I'm glad that you will allow them.




I get the impression they're older from the descriptions pertaining especially to...I think its Form II(whichever Dooku uses, the 'older' style). A few of the others refer to Form II as an archaic style which they've improved upon in (relatively) recent time.

And you aren't the only one excited. I've been wanting to PLAY in games recently, and this is the first time in a while I've been really excited to RUN a game. Its great. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I get the impression they're older from the descriptions pertaining especially to...I think its Form II(whichever Dooku uses, the 'older' style). A few of the others refer to Form II as an archaic style which they've improved upon in (relatively) recent time.




From what I remember Form II was an archaic form that Dooku "rediscovered" so to speak...  (of course I still don't have my books in front of me so I could be very much in the wrong.)



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And you aren't the only one excited. I've been wanting to PLAY in games recently, and this is the first time in a while I've been really excited to RUN a game. Its great. Thanks for the idea!



Well thanks for running it but the real credit should go to Bioware for making KotoR...  The concept, at least to me cause of the timeline, of a whole Jedi party came from that game.


----------



## Cerebus13

Doh, looks like this one filled up fast.  I'll still subscribe to the threads and keep an eye on it anyways, looks like it should be fun for ya.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well thanks for running it but the real credit should go to Bioware for making KotoR...  The concept, at least to me cause of the timeline, of a whole Jedi party came from that game.




I've actually toyed with the idea of an all Jedi game for a while, usually I had it set in the NJO Era. Just never could get around to getting a group together...this game would have probably been in that time period had I not read the Tales of the Jedi comics just a couple weeks back. First time in a year or two and it really got my interest up again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I've actually toyed with the idea of an all Jedi game for a while, usually I had it set in the NJO Era.




Well as someone who hasn't read all the novels... I think _The hand of Thrawn_ was the last one I read I'm happier been in the distant past...  To me theirs to many spoilers in the future and the past is so wide open untouched and unblemised it just seems natural to me. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Just never could get around to getting a group together...




You must have been trying to do it FTF instead of PbP...  Star Wars games always fill up quickly here...

I so need a good Star War-ish name...  I unfortunately used my good one with your last game.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well as someone who hasn't read all the novels... I think _The hand of Thrawn_ was the last one I read I'm happier been in the distant past...  To me theirs to many spoilers in the future and the past is so wide open untouched and unblemised it just seems natural to me.




Well I just read them as they came out, and have been hooked since. I've mostly ignored the prequel era books, as it seems like they just can't catch my interest as much. Not sure why. But I've gotten to be a big Jacen Solo fan over time, and its hard for me to avoid the NJO because of that. 



> You must have been trying to do it FTF instead of PbP...  Star Wars games always fill up quickly here...
> 
> I so need a good Star War-ish name...  I unfortunately used my good one with your last game.




Here's a few Star Wars(and other) name generators:

http://swg.stratics.com/content/gameplay/characters/randomname.php

http://www.donia.org/~rumours/d20/namegen.php?

http://www.dimfuture.net/starwars/random/generate.php


----------



## Insight

AMG do you want us to post our characters here or in an RG thread, or just email them to you?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Insight said:
			
		

> AMG do you want us to post our characters here or in an RG thread, or just email them to you?



 For now, just post them here. I'll set up a RG as they get approved.


----------



## Insight

OK here's mine for now.  I still need to work up a background.

*URCALA NATTU
Miralukan Jedi Consular 4, Jedi Investigator 2*

*ABILITY SCORES*
STR 8 (-1)
DEX 11 (+0)
CON 10 (+0)
INT 16 (+3)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 18 (+4)

*SPECIES & CLASS ABILITIES*

+2 Int, -2 Dex, +2 Init Checks
Sense as a free feat
Sense Surroundings ability as a free action, out to 1km
Deflect - Defense +2, Deflect Attack -4
Profile
Target Bonus +1
Contact
Lightsaber Damage +1d8
Reputation +3

*COMBAT MODS & SAVES*
*Base Attack Bonus*: +4
*Base Defense Bonus*: +6
*Defense*: 16
*Vitality*: 34
*Wounds*: 10
*Init*: +2
*Fortitude*: +6
*Reflex*: +4
*Willpower*: +8

*ATTACKS*
*Lightsaber (Melee)*: Att +4, Dmg 3d8-1, Crit 19-20/x2
*Stun Baton (Melee)*: Att +3, FSDC 15
*Blaster Pistol (Ranged)*: Att +4, Dmg 3d6, Crit 20/x2, RI 10m
*Stun Grenade (Thrown)*: Att +4, FSDC 15 (Direct Hit), 12 (within 4m blast radius), RI 10m (Thrown)

*SKILLS*

_Affect Mind (4) +10_
Craft - Lightsaber(5) +8
Diplomacy (4) +10
_Empathy (3) +5_
_Enhance Ability (1) +1_
_Enhance Senses (6) +10_
_Farseeing (4) +6_
_Friendship (5) +9_ 
Gather Information (6) +12
_Heal Another (2) +4_
_Heal Self (2) +6_
_Illusion (3) +9_
Knowledge - Jedi Lore (2) +5
Knowledge - Streetwise (2) +5
Pilot (2) +2
Search (3) +6
_See Force (4) +8_
Sense Motive (8) +10
_Telepathy (3) +5_

*FEATS*

_Alter_
_Aware_
_Control_
_Force Mind_
_Mind Trick_
_Sense_
Starship Operations - Transport
Trustworthy

*EQUIPMENT*

4,740 Credits
Lightsaber (Self-Crafted)
Blaster Pistol
Stun Baton
2 Stun Grenades
Comlink
Datapad + 10 Blank Cards
Flight Suit (no DR value)
Fusion Lantern
Grappling Spike Launcher
Liquid Cable Dispenser
Sensor Pack

*BACKGROUND*
In Progress.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Looks good overall...just a few things:

Can you put in your overall Defense score? Also, DR from the flight suit(when worn). 

Oh! And I forgot to mention how to do VP...I'll be rolling that one for the characters. So...Urcala's VP is 34.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> If that doesn't cover it all, I happen to still have the last issue of Star Wars Gamer, which has a class conversion guide in it, so I can help you out there.




Way off topic, or at least sorta, is the Star Wars Gamer a pretty good magazine?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Way off topic, or at least sorta, is the Star Wars Gamer a pretty good magazine?



 It *was* a good, no great, magazine. Until it was killed...after 6 issues. And then we lost Star Wars content in Dungeon now...and WotC is silent on any more releases until after(or near) Revenge of the Sith...cursed no support anywhere.

At least there's SWRPGNetwork left.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Looks good overall...just a few things:




One thing I noticed is since we are doing point buy you might want to "show" your math...  

*Strength:* 8 -1 (0 Points)
*Dexterity:* 16 (8 points, level 4)
*Constitution:* 14 +2 (6 points)
*Intelligence:* 14 +2 (6 points)
*Wisdom:* 14 +2 (6 points)
*Charisma:* 14 +2 (6 points)

but that's really so minor its hardly worth mentioning... I just wanted to mention how much I liked the light green on the Jedi powers.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> It *was* a good, no great, magazine. Until it was killed...after 6 issues. And then we lost Star Wars content in Dungeon now...and WotC is silent on any more releases until after(or near) Revenge of the Sith...cursed no support anywhere.




Ouch...  I guess I'll have to look out for back issues...  :\  Maybe those that be at WotC would realize just how untapped the age the Knights of the Old Republic really is and surprise us...



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> At least there's SWRPGNetwork left.




Never been their...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[Minor complaining] Wow, I have not a clue on how you can make a decent Jedi with the regular 28 point buy…    Maybe it’s just the share amount of options but it seems like wisdom needs to be 15, intelligence 13, a decent charisma and constitution.  As a Jedi Guardian strength is also “needed” and I’ve already sacrificed strength…[Minor complaining]

So anyhow, we have a various generous 32 points… What does a Jedi really need ability wise? 

EDIT: Correction 25 point buy!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> [Minor complaining] Wow, I have not a clue on how you can make a decent Jedi with the regular 28 point buy…    Maybe it’s just the share amount of options but it seems like wisdom needs to be 15, intelligence 13, a decent charisma and constitution.  As a Jedi Guardian strength is also “needed” and I’ve already sacrificed strength…[Minor complaining]
> 
> So anyhow, we have a various generous 32 points… What does a Jedi really need ability wise?
> 
> EDIT: Correction 25 point buy!



 Depends on your skills. Since there's a large group here(even 4 Jedi together is large) I would suggest not trying to overfocus and do everything. Most Jedi would usually focus through one of the main abilities(Alter, Control, or Sense). So I'd suggest choosing a focus through those(even though you'll end up with all three) and judge how your ability scores should fit by that.

And on an off topic note...I have decided that trying to draw and shade lightsabers/people holding them is hell. Just finished a new piece with one of my own Jedi in it, and I can't believe how annoying lightsabers are! Grr!


----------



## Insight

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Looks good overall...just a few things:
> 
> Can you put in your overall Defense score? Also, DR from the flight suit(when worn).




Defense is added.  The flight suit is a normal pilot's flight suit and has no DR according to the book.


----------



## Vendetta

OIG
the point buy dropped from 32 to 25?  ulp!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Insight said:
			
		

> Defense is added.  The flight suit is a normal pilot's flight suit and has no DR according to the book.



 Ahh, right. Wasn't sure if you meant the padded flight suit(but you'd have added the word 'padded' I guess). 

And Vendetta, Point Buy is still 32. Shatterstone's just trying to make everyone jumpy.


----------



## Vendetta

HEH!

Hey... are there other jedi base classes besides the FA, Consular and Guardian?  The investigator... is that a prestige class?  Where are they?  (I've got a copy of Powers of the Jedi but haven't read it.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Vendetta said:
			
		

> HEH!
> 
> Hey... are there other jedi base classes besides the FA, Consular and Guardian?  The investigator... is that a prestige class?  Where are they?  (I've got a copy of Powers of the Jedi but haven't read it.)



 Consular and Guardian are the only Base Class. As for PrCs...here's a good list from the Core Book and PotJ off the top of my head:

Jedi Ace, Jedi Investigator, and Jedi Master are all in the Revised Core Book.

PotJ has Force Warrior, Jedi Healer, Jedi Instructor, Jedi Scholar, and Jedi Weapon Master

Ultiamte Alien Anthology also has a few PrCs geared towards Force Adepts...


----------



## drothgery

I'm thinking that I'll probably build the closest to a "tank" that you can manage as a Jedi Guardian, but I'm not quite sure how to put that together yet; I might end up with one or two levels of Soldier.

Incidentally, I ordered PotJ from Amazon today, so I'll probably have it next week.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> So I'd suggest choosing a focus through those(even though you'll end up with all three) and judge how your ability scores should fit by that.




Yeah, I think I'm trying to make too balanced of a character...  Maybe I should start at my force powers and work backwards...   



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And on an off topic note...I have decided that trying to draw and shade lightsabers/people holding them is hell. Just finished a new piece with one of my own Jedi in it, and I can't believe how annoying lightsabers are! Grr!




I don't know about that...  Mine lookes pretty darn good with a crayon, but that's cause my Jedi is made of sticks!   

Hey caryon brings up a pretty good question... Oh great knower of Star Wars knowledge, when was the Battle of Russan fought? (PotJ: pg 57; top right; "Lightsaber Color")

and lightsaber brings up another... 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> If you take all 6 levels in a Jedi class, and have at least 5 ranks in Craft(lightsaber) it is assumed you have already constructed your own personal lightsaber, and therefore get a +1 to attack with it.




What about those that do not take all 6th level in a Jedi class?  Can we make rolls like the book discussed before the game starts?  (assuming that we make all the prerequisites)




			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> OIG
> the point buy dropped from 32 to 25?  ulp!




That boys and girls is a very successful Jedi mind trick...  ("You don't need to see their papers..")


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that I'll probably build the closest to a "tank" that you can manage as a Jedi Guardian, but I'm not quite sure how to put that together yet; I might end up with one or two levels of Soldier.




Very cool.  (not that you need my approval.)



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Incidentally, I ordered PotJ from Amazon today, so I'll probably have it next week.




Good pick up.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that I'll probably build the closest to a "tank" that you can manage as a Jedi Guardian, but I'm not quite sure how to put that together yet; I might end up with one or two levels of Soldier.




Sounds good. Since PotJ is on its way to you(or will be soon), I'd suggest having a look at the Jedi Weapon Master or even the Force Warrior PrC in there. Both work very well as 'tank' types.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey caryon brings up a pretty good question... Oh great knower of Star Wars knowledge, when was the Battle of Russan fought? (PotJ: pg 57; top right; "Lightsaber Color")




Battle of Ruusan wasn't fought until much closer to the Rise of the Empire Era. So yes, Lightsaber Colour is pretty much whatever you want. This also means that Darth Bane hasn't come around yet and made the "One Master, One Apprentice" edict for the Sith yet.



> What about those that do not take all 6th level in a Jedi class?  Can we make rolls like the book discussed before the game starts?  (assuming that we make all the prerequisites)




If you haven't taken all 6 levels, and want to have contructed your own saber before this, I'll do the rolling for you once the skill modifier is up and ready.


----------



## Insight

Vendetta said:
			
		

> OIG
> the point buy dropped from 32 to 25?  ulp!




I think he's referring to the 'standard' point buy from the d20 Star Wars book if I'm not mistaken.  And yeah, that amount of points would make a pretty pitiful Jedi.  The whole thing is rather absurd anyway - Jedi are NOT supposed to be the norm.  No way should a Jedi character be limited to a 25 pt buy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Battle of Ruusan wasn't fought until much closer to the Rise of the Empire Era. So yes, Lightsaber Colour is pretty much whatever you want. This also means that Darth Bane hasn't come around yet and made the "One Master, One Apprentice" edict for the Sith yet.




Cool, I'll have to figure out what color I want and also read more of the history...



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> If you haven't taken all 6 levels, and want to have contructed your own saber before this, I'll do the rolling for you once the skill modifier is up and ready.




Seems fair enough...  Hopefully, since I'm not deviating to far from the Jedi path, Force Adept in all, that I won't blow the rolls...  

Lastly, it states that the first one is give by the Master...  So do we pay for cost for the lightsaber for equipment purposes?  (Not that I'm sure I could spend 10K in credits...)

Also I'm assuming we have no issues with transportation....  I'm guessing we have a real crew unlike last time.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Seems fair enough...  Hopefully, since I'm not deviating to far from the Jedi path, Force Adept in all, that I won't blow the rolls...
> 
> Lastly, it states that the first one is give by the Master...  So do we pay for cost for the lightsaber for equipment purposes?  (Not that I'm sure I could spend 10K in credits...)




The first lightsaber is technically a class feature, so it costs you nothing. Yeah, 10k is a large amount, especially for Jedi, but there's nothing wrong with not spending it all and holding onto it. 



> Also I'm assuming we have no issues with transportation....  I'm guessing we have a real crew unlike last time.




Each of the two Jedi Masters has their own ships, and excess crew position are 'manned' by droids. If you character has Pilot ranks and the ability to operate Space Transports, its safe to assume you've been allowed to fly the ship somewhat.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The first lightsaber is technically a class feature, so it costs you nothing. Yeah, 10k is a large amount, especially for Jedi, but there's nothing wrong with not spending it all and holding onto it.



Coo, and yeah that's quite a sum...  I guess we could pull up our reasources and turn the tank into a real one with heavy battle armor.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Each of the two Jedi Masters has their own ships, and excess crew position are 'manned' by droids. If you character has Pilot ranks and the ability to operate Space Transports, its safe to assume you've been allowed to fly the ship somewhat.




Naw, it's not in my character's history, or at least what I consider it...  I see them as being a rather tech simple people...  Besides I drove last time...  Someone else can, I was just tossing an idea out there.


----------



## Cerebus13

Okay I can't resist a good Star Wars game, put me down as an alternate .


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh yeah... To make sure we are all on the same page here's a link to the official rules changes. Star War Errata


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

*Barrick*
_Mon Calamari_ // _Jedi Consular_ 6

STR 13 +1 (5 pts)
DEX 10 +0 (2 pts)
CON 11 +0 (5 pts)
INT 18 +4 (10 pts)
WIS 14 +2 (6 pts)
CHA 12 +1 (4 pts)

*BAB/Grapple:* +4/+5
*Defense:* 15 (+5 class)
*DR:* 3
*VP/WP:* 30/11
*Initiative:* +0
*Fortitude Save:* +5
*Reflex Save:* +3
*Will Save:* +7
*Attack (melee):* Lightsaber +6 melee, 3d8+1 dmg, 19-20/x2 crit
*Attack (ranged):* Hold-out blaster +4 ranged, 3d4 dmg
*Languages:* Basic, Calamarian

*Miscellaneous Abilities* (Species, Class)
- Breathe Water
- +1 Will save in wet environments
- -1 Will save in dry environments
- +1d8 lightsaber damage
- Reputation +2
- Deflect (defense +1, attack -4), extended

*Feats*
Alter
Armor proficiency (light)
Burst of speed
Control
Dodge
Exotic weapon proficiency (lightsaber)
Force sensitive
Sense
Weapon group proficiency (blaster pistols)
Weapon group proficiency (simple weapons)

*Skills*
Bluff +5 (4 ranks, +1 CHA)
Computer Use +10 (6 ranks, +4 INT)
Craft (lightsaber) +15 (7 ranks, +4 INT, +4 racial)
Diplomacy +6 (5 ranks, +1 CHA)
Empathy +9 (7 ranks, +2 WIS)
Enhance Ability +5 (5 ranks, +0 CON)
Friendship +7 (6 ranks, +1 CHA)
Heal Another +8 (6 ranks, +2 WIS)
Heal Self +3 (3 ranks, +0 CON)
Knowledge (Jedi lore) +11 (7 ranks, +4 INT)
See Force +11 (9 ranks, +2 WIS)
Sense Motive +8 (6 ranks, +2 WIS)
Treat Injury +11 (9 ranks, +2 WIS)

*Equipment*
All-temperature cloak
Combat jumpsuit
Energy cells (50)
Hand-crafted lightsaber
Hold-out blaster
Medpac (2)

*Background*
Barrick was one of countless Mon Calamari hatched that year.  When he was just a youngster, his strength in the Force was noted by the elders and mystics of his band.  They packed him off and sent him to study under the Jedi Master, Nolem Kanu.  Barrick proved to be an exceptionally bright young learner, voraciously devouring all knowledge that the holocron and Master Kanu taught him.  The Jedi Master is guiding Barrick towards scouting missions to find any remaining Sith Lords, a task the Mon Calamari is undertaking gladly as a chance to test his powers.  One day, he hopes to return to his homeworld and become a liaison between his people and the Quarren.

Barrick has a pleasant demeanor.  Though his appearance can be unnerving to some, he is a peaceful sort.  He is loathe to use violence of any kind, and even if violence is demanded will use his blaster rather than his lightsaber.  He views his lightsaber as sacred, a weapon not to be used lightly.  The fact that he built his lightsaber with his own hands strengthens his belief.

_Height:_ 1.4 meters
_Weight:_ 48 kilograms
_Age:_ 24

*****

That's him built using the old and applying what I could figure out of the new.  I imagine the "Force Training" ability simply gives him a choice of Force feats.  I'll need to know the DR on my armor, and also how the new Deflect things work.


----------



## deadestdai

Bloody hell! This'll teach me to not subscribe to threads!?

Sorry AMG for not paying attention, I'm still here though and rearing to go! 

Haven't thought of a class as yet, but I'd love to see if I can make a Hutt Jedi.....? Some sort of young idealist who's views are far from their selfish and malicious bretheren, though he's still a lazy young Hutt nonetheless as one would at the very least expect. 

If that's not going to work, then a Chiss or Twi-lek would be my second choice.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Bloody hell! This'll teach me to not subscribe to threads!?




No... But if he thorws you out of the game it will!   (Just Kidding)



			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> Haven't thought of a class as yet, but I'd love to see if I can make a Hutt Jedi.....? Some sort of young idealist who's views are far from their selfish and malicious bretheren, though he's still a lazy young Hutt nonetheless as one would at the very least expect.




I haven't ever heard of a Hutt Jedi and that in ways is far more disturbing than a Gurgan.    (Not saying you shouldn't go with it.)

As for a class, if you want to do something before becoming a Jedi I would suggest a noble. (Haven't heard one mentioned yet.)  As for a Jedi Class, wow with those arms I'm thinking a consoler over a guardian.  (Note: At work, and my mind isn’t working cause it’s early, so there might be some flawed reasoning their...)



			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> If that's not going to work, then a Chiss or Twi-lek would be my second choice.




Chiss?  That's what Thrawn is/was right...?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> That's him built using the old and applying what I could figure out of the new.  I imagine the "Force Training" ability simply gives him a choice of Force feats.  I'll need to know the DR on my armor, and also how the new Deflect things work.




Yes, Force Training lets you select one of the three base Force Feats. So you have Alter, Control, and Sense(listed, so just clarifying). The armor doesn't provide a +5 Defense bonus, but instead grants DR 3(thing about DR is it only applies to WP damage).

As for Deflect...you have Deflect(defense +1). This allows you to react to an attack(blaster bolt or similar) by spending a move action on your NEXT turn. The + bonus is a dodge bonus to your Defense.
You also have Deflect(attack -4), which works mostly the same(reaction and costs move action) except that if the attack roll misses by 5 or less, you make an attack roll at the listed penalty against the attacker. You CAN use both Defense and Attack at the same time.
Deflect(extend defense and attack) allows you to use your deflect abilities to 'defend' any adjacent allies within 2 meters.

Here's some things to add: His Reputation is only a +2. Also, his Weapon Group Proficiency for 'blasters' is only for Blaster Pistols. Barrick also gets 30VP. Otherwise, looks good.



			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> Haven't thought of a class as yet, but I'd love to see if I can make a Hutt Jedi.....? Some sort of young idealist who's views are far from their selfish and malicious bretheren, though he's still a lazy young Hutt nonetheless as one would at the very least expect.
> 
> If that's not going to work, then a Chiss or Twi-lek would be my second choice.




Though the Hutts DID have a few Jedi pop up here and there, and I would allow you to play one...be careful. First off, your speed would only be 2m. It'll be tough to keep up with the others even if you don't focus on combat.

As for the other two, Chiss haven't been discovered at this point, and its almost unlikely that they're anything like they eventually become. Twi'leks are pretty much the same, with a large amount of them as Jedis, actually.


----------



## krobar

any spots open?
can i be a shistavanen if there are any spots open?
are home made species accepted as well?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

krobar said:
			
		

> any spots open?
> can i be a shistavanen if there are any spots open?
> are home made species accepted as well?



 We're full up with 3 alternates at this point...need to list things like that. Methinks I'll do that now...

Oh, and a little side and mostly unimportant note: My art's taken a big Star Wars leaning in the last week, so I think I'm going to be using this game for some inspiration. Expect a few visual representations of people, places, etc. May even draw the PCs themselves. Currently, I'm working on the two Jedi masters so you'll have an idea of what they look like(albiet in black and white)


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Sounds good. Since PotJ is on its way to you(or will be soon), I'd suggest having a look at the Jedi Weapon Master or even the Force Warrior PrC in there. Both work very well as 'tank' types.



Cool. I think I've given up on the idea of taking a level in Soldier, mostly because Soldier doesn't grant all three armor profs (or even two) for free. The theory was to have high Str, Int, and Cha, then wear armor and/or use Force powers for defense (and work off the notion that the best defense is a good offense) -- I had this notion of a human Jedi who looked like an offensive lineman  . This big, strong, friendly guy, who you'd never suspect was a Jedi (or of having a positive Int modifier) if he weren't carrying a lightsaber. But I'm not sure if that's a viable way to build things.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Cool. I think I've given up on the idea of taking a level in Soldier, mostly because Soldier doesn't grant all three armor profs (or even two) for free.




Yeah, to be honest I'm not quite happy with the soldier class for pretty much that reason but I guess since no one but Storm Troopers, clones, and the Fetts wear full armor WotC feels like it should be rare...



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> The theory was to have high Str, Int, and Cha, then wear armor and/or use Force powers for defense (and work off the notion that the best defense is a good offense)




It’s very doable.. I haven't looked at my equipment yet but I imagine that I'm going to have serious credits leftover...  If it will help you make your character I’ll gladly loan/give my left over to you. 



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> -- I had this notion of a human Jedi who looked like an offensive lineman  . This big, strong, friendly guy, who you'd never suspect was a Jedi (or of having a positive Int modifier) if he weren't carrying a lightsaber. But I'm not sure if that's a viable way to build things.




I rather like the idea and I’m really looking forward to seeing more of it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> Cool. I think I've given up on the idea of taking a level in Soldier, mostly because Soldier doesn't grant all three armor profs (or even two) for free. The theory was to have high Str, Int, and Cha, then wear armor and/or use Force powers for defense (and work off the notion that the best defense is a good offense) -- I had this notion of a human Jedi who looked like an offensive lineman  . This big, strong, friendly guy, who you'd never suspect was a Jedi (or of having a positive Int modifier) if he weren't carrying a lightsaber. But I'm not sure if that's a viable way to build things.



 That's still possible, but it'll take spending feats on Armor Proficiency. Armor just isn't all that common in Star Wars. If you ARE set on armor though, when you get PotJ, check out Jedi Battle Armor. It was just stopping in use around the time of this game, but saw a good amount of use during/around the Sith War.

And interestingly enough, the Force Warrior PrC is actually focussed towards Jedi before the lightsaber became common. You can still use most of the bonuses it grants WITH a lightsaber, but its perfect(IMO) for the dangerous Force user without a lightsaber

...and while I'm thinking about it, just a little flavorish note: Jedi robes don't really exist at this point. Its possible that someone wears something similar, but most Jedi just wear whatever they have rather than the robe 'uniform'


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, to be honest I'm not quite happy with the soldier class for pretty much that reason but I guess since no one but Storm Troopers, clones, and the Fetts wear full armor WotC feels like it should be rare...




Well, WotC is fairly justified. Armor is rare...mostly for the same reasons that it became rare to wear armor after the musket came into use. Getting OUT of the way is much better defense than taking the hit.


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> That's still possible, but it'll take spending feats on Armor Proficiency. Armor just isn't all that common in Star Wars. If you ARE set on armor though, when you get PotJ, check out Jedi Battle Armor. It was just stopping in use around the time of this game, but saw a good amount of use during/around the Sith War.



My copy of PotJ shipped today; if if it left from Amazon's warehouse in Nevada (which they usually ship to me from), it should be here in a few days, even given the pokey postal service. I'm not set on going the armored route, it just seemed a little different (all human Jedi in the movies seem to be thin-and-quick types, but I can't see any reason why that would make you more adept with the Force), so I'd try it if it was fairly workable.

Can you post the specs on Jedi Battle Armor, though?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> My copy of PotJ shipped today; if if it left from Amazon's warehouse in Nevada (which they usually ship to me from), it should be here in a few days, even given the pokey postal service. I'm not set on going the armored route, it just seemed a little different (all human Jedi in the movies seem to be thin-and-quick types, but I can't see any reason why that would make you more adept with the Force), so I'd try it if it was fairly workable.




Well, in the movies its long past the all out war with the Sith that this game is set right after. Even the Clone Wars is really nothing in comparison to the Great Hyperspace War(1,000 years before this game) and the Sith War. 



> Can you post the specs on Jedi Battle Armor, though?




6,000cr; DR 6; Max Dex +5; ACP -4; 8m speed; 16k

Its pretty much equivelent to a less confining armored spacesuit. Its also Medium armor.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, WotC is fairly justified. Armor is rare...mostly for the same reasons that it became rare to wear armor after the musket came into use. Getting OUT of the way is much better defense than taking the hit.




Oh very true...  All you need to do is stand there, I haven't seen to many people in the movies who could hit the broadside of the barn...  I read somewhere the other day that Leia was the most accurate shot in III through VI.  (not sure how true that is as I haven't counted the shot myself.)

One question:  How harsh will it be with acquiring Dark Force Points be for this game? (just curious)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh very true...  All you need to do is stand there, I haven't seen to many people in the movies who could hit the broadside of the barn...  I read somewhere the other day that Leia was the most accurate shot in III through VI.  (not sure how true that is as I haven't counted the shot myself.)




Never thought about that, but I think there's a point there...especially since she nailed the stormies in A New Hope, and then gunned down the ones in Return of the Jedi easily too...and that was TWO of them! Han's first shots are horrible horrible horrible misses.



> One question:  How harsh will it be with acquiring Dark Force Points be for this game? (just curious)




You will have to be careful, as I've got nothing against handing out DSPs. Especially since this is just after a major time period where many Jedi fell, were turned, or worse. Of course, the Jedi are also much more militant at this time, too, though its slowly settling back down...I guess on a scale of 1 to 10 for harshness, I'd be around a 6 or so.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Expect a few visual representations of people, places, etc. May even draw the PCs themselves. Currently, I'm working on the two Jedi masters so you'll have an idea of what they look like(albiet in black and white)




Now that would be rather cool. 



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm not set on going the armored route, it just seemed a little different (all human Jedi in the movies seem to be thin-and-quick types, but I can't see any reason why that would make you more adept with the Force), so I'd try it if it was fairly workable.




Their isn't, I've seen nothing in the book to suggest that Jedi need to be armor less...  I think the robes just came about because their less constrictive and armor doesn't do squat against lightsabers, the weapon they probably face the most.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...and while I'm thinking about it, just a little flavorish note: Jedi robes don't really exist at this point. Its possible that someone wears something similar, but most Jedi just wear whatever they have rather than the robe 'uniform'




Cool...  but now I need to think of something my character would wear...



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I guess on a scale of 1 to 10 for harshness, I'd be around a 6 or so.




Sound about right to me...  

So if are characters become tainted do we lose the ability to play them?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So if are characters become tainted do we lose the ability to play them?




I'm not sure yet...you'll definitely be able to continue playing the PC until you've completely fallen. Though I think I may track DSPs privately(with only myself and the PCs player knowing the amount, so they can spend FPs to get rid of them, etc) so it may be possible to play someone who's fallen still in the group and working against them.


----------



## deadestdai

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No... But if he thorws you out of the game it will!   (Just Kidding)
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't ever heard of a Hutt Jedi and that in ways is far more disturbing than a Gurgan.    (Not saying you shouldn't go with it.)
> 
> As for a class, if you want to do something before becoming a Jedi I would suggest a noble. (Haven't heard one mentioned yet.)  As for a Jedi Class, wow with those arms I'm thinking a consoler over a guardian.  (Note: At work, and my mind isn’t working cause it’s early, so there might be some flawed reasoning their...)
> 
> 
> 
> Chiss?  That's what Thrawn is/was right...?




Yep, I'm currently working my way through the NJO novels and they play a part there that is all too alluring. A shame they aren't about in this time frame. 
No matter, I found my old copy of Tales of the Jedi and so am gonna do some more research. I also had Tales of the Sith or whatever it was called (It's back home in the UK with all my other StarWars parafanalia in my Mum's attic. Bah.) and have some ideas about the era. What to play though.....? Hrm.


----------



## deadestdai

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Though the Hutts DID have a few Jedi pop up here and there, and I would allow you to play one...be careful. First off, your speed would only be 2m. It'll be tough to keep up with the others even if you don't focus on combat.
> 
> As for the other two, Chiss haven't been discovered at this point, and its almost unlikely that they're anything like they eventually become. Twi'leks are pretty much the same, with a large amount of them as Jedis, actually.





I'm pretty much wanting the Hutt jedi idea to work out.... I read in Aliens book that there is such a thing as "Hutt Battle Armour", but it has no price listed. I'm guessing that this is more to do with the fact that these sets are priceless due to their rarity as they are 1000's of years old. The setting we're gonna play in will be "1000's of years" in the past. Would that mean you could offer me a price to pay for the armour? Hmm? Afterall, it would mean my fatboy'd be able to keep up seeing as it gives the slugs a speed of 12m? What's yer opinion on this AMG? I'm happy to leave it alone if it is asking a little too much.  In which case, I'll go for the Twi-lek.

Edit: Also after re-reading the entry, I'm also more than happy to down-power it as it seems FAR TOO good for a level 6 char to own!


----------



## Shalimar

There is Jedi Battle Armor availibe in POTJ for this era of play, 6k credits, max Dex bonus of +3, and DR 5.  It was specifically designed in this era for going up against other lightsaber weilders.


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> 6,000cr; DR 6; Max Dex +5; ACP -4; 8m speed; 16k
> 
> Its pretty much equivelent to a less confining armored spacesuit. Its also Medium armor.



Thanks.

Two more quickies --
1) What are the prereqs for Jedi Weapon Master?
2) Is Jedi Battle armor different from other armor in that it provides some defense against lightsaber attacks? I can see why it wouldn't be; it's the same or better than medium battle armor in every way, but it is _Jedi_ battle armor, after all.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I'm pretty much wanting the Hutt jedi idea to work out.... I read in Aliens book that there is such a thing as "Hutt Battle Armour", but it has no price listed. I'm guessing that this is more to do with the fact that these sets are priceless due to their rarity as they are 1000's of years old. The setting we're gonna play in will be "1000's of years" in the past. Would that mean you could offer me a price to pay for the armour? Hmm? Afterall, it would mean my fatboy'd be able to keep up seeing as it gives the slugs a speed of 12m? What's yer opinion on this AMG? I'm happy to leave it alone if it is asking a little too much.  In which case, I'll go for the Twi-lek.
> 
> Edit: Also after re-reading the entry, I'm also more than happy to down-power it as it seems FAR TOO good for a level 6 char to own!



 There isn't exactly ECL for Star Wars, but if you do play a Hutt, I'd say you'd have to be a level or two behind the other characters. I WOULD allow the armor, though I'd tone it down a good amount. Can explain it as an early version, especially since those wars were 1,000 years before the Rise of the Empire, and this game is 2,000 years before THAT. 



> 1) What are the prereqs for Jedi Weapon Master?
> 2) Is Jedi Battle armor different from other armor in that it provides some defense against lightsaber attacks? I can see why it wouldn't be; it's the same or better than medium battle armor in every way, but it is Jedi battle armor, after all.




1) BAB +5; Battlemind 5, Tumble 6; Alter, Control, Expertise, Force-Sensitive, Sense, Weapon Focus(melee weapon or unarmed)

2) What I listed is it. I think when it means designed against lightsabers, it allows for more mobility so you can get out of the way or defend easier. Nothing like Corstis Ore from later eras which actually forces lightsabers to deactivate.


----------



## deadestdai

Cool! Just tell me what level I need to make my char up to and what of the armour stats that need changing/taking away and a cost for it and I'll have my pie-eating jedi up pronto!


----------



## Insight

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> We're full up with 3 alternates at this point...need to list things like that. Methinks I'll do that now...
> 
> Oh, and a little side and mostly unimportant note: My art's taken a big Star Wars leaning in the last week, so I think I'm going to be using this game for some inspiration. Expect a few visual representations of people, places, etc. May even draw the PCs themselves. Currently, I'm working on the two Jedi masters so you'll have an idea of what they look like(albiet in black and white)




I'm working on a portrait for my Miralukan Consular... hope to have it done soon.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Cool! Just tell me what level I need to make my char up to and what of the armour stats that need changing/taking away and a cost for it and I'll have my pie-eating jedi up pronto!



 Hmm...for level, I'll nail Hutt down as an ECL 2 race(size, the force resistance, stability, and ability bonuses are just plain great)...so 4 levels. As for the armor, there's some major changes to it:

Cost: 8,500(Hutt Only)
Powered Armor
DR 5
ACP -4
Speed 8m
Weight 75kg

Other: +2 Move Silently, +2 Listen/Spot, Built in Comlink

Seriously toned down, and still very expensive...however, it'll still give you some benefits AND allow you to keep up with the others movement wise.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Okay, here's the wire frame of my character...  Lots of feats tied up into combat skills, but I guess that's the way it’s supposed to be and it does fit the character.  I have lots of history done, some even typed and the planet even mapped on the galaxy map, but I don't like to share till it's really done...  

Basically she's one of few left of her tribe/culture on a planet that was pretty much wiped out by the Sith.  (Most of this was covered before.)  Technology wasn't too rare but it wasn't very common, hence alot of normal skills.



> *Character Name:* Skyka Tarkrak
> *Character Race:* Human
> *Character Classes:* Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5
> 
> *Gender:* Female
> *Age:* Undecided (rather young though an adult)
> *Height:* 47 kg (104 lbs)
> *Weight:* 1.6 Meters (5’4”)
> *Eyes:* Ice Blue
> *Hair:*  Pure White
> 
> *Character Level:* 6
> *Experience Points (Current):* 15,001
> *Experience Points (Needed):* 21,000
> 
> *Known Languages:* Basic,
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Strength:* 6 -2 (-2 Points)
> *Dexterity:* 17 +3 (10 points, 4th level)
> *Constitution:* 14 +1 (6 points)
> *Intelligence:* 14 +2 (6 points)
> *Wisdom:* 14 +2 (6 points)
> *Charisma:* 14 +2 (6 points)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Hit Dice:* 1d8, 5d10
> *Hit Points:*
> *Armor Class:* 19 [ BASE (10) + DEFENSIVE BONUS (+ 6 [+3 +3 = 6) + DEX (3) + ARMOR (0) + DEFLECTION (0)]
> *Flatfooted Armor Class:* xx
> *Touch Attack Armor Class:* xx
> *Damage Resistance:* xx
> *Spell Resistance:* x
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> *Armor Worn:* None
> *AC Penalty: * NA
> *Maximum DEX bonus: * NA
> *Armor Type:* NA
> *Weight:* 0 kg
> 
> *Notes:*
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Save vs. Fortitude:* 6 [BASE ( 5 [1 + 4 = 5]) + CON MOD (1)]
> *Save vs. Reflex:* 8 [BASE (5 [1 + 4 = 5]) + DEX MOD (3)]
> *Save vs. Will:* 7 [BASE (5 [2 + 3 = 5]) + WIS MOD (2)]
> 
> *Special Save Notes:*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Initiative Modifier:* + 3
> *Base Attack Bonus:* + 5
> 
> *Melee Attack Bonus:* + 3
> *Ranged Attack Bonus:* + 8
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Weapons:*
> *Lightsaber* Attacks: +8 Tw: +6 / 3d8 / 19-20 / Energy / 1 kg
> 
> *Short Lightsaber* Attacks: +8 Tw: +6 / 3d6 / 19-20 / Energy / 1 kg
> 
> *Range Weapon * Attacks: +x Tw: +x / damage / critical / type / x kg (xx GP)
> 
> *Weapon weight:* 2 kg
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Feats*
> Ambidextrous (1st)
> Weapon Finesses (Human)
> Two-Weapon Fighting (2nd)
> Combat Expertise (JG 2nd level)
> Weapon Focus: Lightsaber (3rd)
> 
> *Skills:*
> 
> Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken
> Affect Mind + 5 [3 Ranks, Cha + 2]
> Battlemind + 5 [3 Ranks, Con + 2]
> Craft: Lightsaber + 7 [5 Ranks, Int + 2]
> Enhance Ability + 5 [3 Ranks, Con + 2]
> Enhance Senses + 5 [3 Ranks, Wis + 2]
> Force Defense + 5 [3 Ranks, Cha + 2]
> Force Stealth + 5 [3 Ranks, Cha + 2]
> Heal Another + 5 [3 Ranks, Wis + 2]
> Heal Self + 5 [3 Ranks, Cha + 2]
> Hide + 7 [4 Ranks, Dex + 3]
> Illusion + 5 [3 Ranks, Cha + 2]
> Listen + 6 [4 Ranks, Wis + 2]
> Malacia + 5 [3 Ranks, Int + 2]
> Move Object + 5 [3 Ranks, Int + 2]
> Plant Surge + 5 [3 Ranks, Int + 2]
> See Force + 5 [3 Ranks, Wis + 2]
> Sense Motive + 6 [4 Ranks, Wis + 2]
> Spot + 6 [4 Ranks, Wis + 2]
> Survival + 6 [4 Ranks, Wis + 2]
> Telepathy + 5 [3 Ranks, Wis + 2]
> Treat Injury + 6 [4 Ranks, Wis + 2]
> 
> [CC] Cross Class Skill
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Special Abilities*
> Force Training: Control (Force Adept)
> Force Training: Alter (Jedi Guardian)
> Force Training: Sense (Jedi Guardian)
> Force Sensitive
> Weapon Group Proficiency [Primitive Weapons]
> Weapon Group Proficiency [Simple Weapons]
> Weapon Group Proficiency [Blaster Pistols]
> Exotic Weapon Proficiency [Lightsaber]
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Equipment & Gear:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EQUIPMENT WEIGHT:* xx.x kg
> *ARMOR WEIGHT:* 0 kg
> *WEAPON WEIGHT:* 2 kg
> *TOTAL WEIGHT:* xx.x kg
> 
> *Carrying Capacity* xx STR *Light:* up to 10 kg *Medium:* 10.1-20 kg *Heavy:* 20.1-30 kg
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Credits:* 10,000
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Base Speed:* 10 Meters
> 
> *Appearance*  xxx
> 
> *Personality*  xxxx
> 
> *Background:*  xxxx


----------



## drothgery

*Aerek Nexia*
*Human Jedi Guardian 6*

_STR_ 16 +3 (8 pts + 1 @ level 4)
_DEX_ 12 +1 (4 pts)
_CON_ 14 +2 (6 pts)
_INT _14 +2 (6 pts)
_WIS _10 +0 (2 pts)
_CHA _14 +2 (6 pts)

_BAB/Grapple_: +6/+9
_Defense_: 10 + 5 Class + 1 Dex = 16
_DR_: 6 [Jedi Battle Armor]
_VP/WP_: --/14
_Initiative_: +1

_Fortitude Save_: +7
_Reflex Save_: +6
_Will Save_: +3

_Attack (melee)_: Lightsaber +11/+5 melee, 3d8+4 dmg, 19-20/x2 crit 
[normally wields his lightsaber two-handed, so 1.5 X str]
_Attack (ranged)_: heavy blaster +7/+2 ranged, 3d8 dmg, DC 18 stun

_Languages_: Basic, others **TBD**

*Miscellaneous Abilities (Class)*
- Deflect 
* defense +1
* attack -4
* extend defense and attack
- Increase lightsaber damage (3d8)
- Reputation +2

*Feats*

_[Jedi Guardian starting feats]_
Exotic weapon proficiency (lightsaber) 
Force sensitive
Weapon group proficiency (blaster pistols)
Weapon group proficiency (simple weapons)

_[Force Training]_
Control [level 1]
Alter [level 3]
Sense [level 4]

_[Human Bonus Feat]_
Armor Proficiency (light)

_[Jedi Guardian Bonus Feats]_
Power Attack [level 2]

_[Normal feats]_
Armor Proficency (medium) [level 1]
Weapon Focus (lightsaber) [level 3]
Combat Expertise [level 6]

*Skills*

_[conventional skills]_
Computer Use +5 (3 ranks, +2 INT)
Craft (lightsaber) +7 (5 ranks, +2 INT)
Knowledge (Jedi lore) +7 (5 ranks, +2 INT)
Knowledge (tactics) +7 (5 ranks, +2 INT)
Tumble +7 (6 ranks, +1 DEX); Armor check penalty

_[Force skills]_
Battlemind +11 (9 ranks, +2 CON)
Enhance Ability +11 (9 ranks, +2 CON)
Force Defense +5 (3 ranks, +2 CHA)
Force Stealth +11 (9 ranks, +2 CHA)
Heal Self +11 (9 ranks, +2 CON)

*Equipment
*Self-constructed lightsaber (+1 to hit)
Jedi Battle Armor
Heavy Blaster
**TBD**

*Background*
**TBD; I don't know the various planets in the Star Wars universe all that well. The idea is rural, but civilized; about the Star Wars equivalent of being from a farm in the midwest US.**

_Height:_ 2.0 meters (a little less than 6' 6")
_Weight:_ 118 kilograms (a little over 260 lbs)
_Age:_ 26

[Aside: will probably multi-class into Jedi Weapon Master at level 7]


----------



## deadestdai

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Hmm...for level, I'll nail Hutt down as an ECL 2 race(size, the force resistance, stability, and ability bonuses are just plain great)...so 4 levels. As for the armor, there's some major changes to it:
> 
> Cost: 8,500(Hutt Only)
> Powered Armor
> DR 5
> ACP -4
> Speed 8m
> Weight 75kg
> 
> Other: +2 Move Silently, +2 Listen/Spot, Built in Comlink
> 
> Seriously toned down, and still very expensive...however, it'll still give you some benefits AND allow you to keep up with the others movement wise.





4 levels eh? Wow. He's not going to be much of a padewan compared to the others in the group.  

Hrm - what a dilema. 

The Twi-lek is looking more tasty now. 

Battle armour or not, I would still want him to be able to handle himself alongside his team-mates. with only two levels in a Jedi class, he's basically just a HUtt with one or two very minor tricks. 

Damnit - I need to sleep on this one.


----------



## drothgery

deadestdai said:
			
		

> 4 levels eh? Wow. He's not going to be much of a padewan compared to the others in the group.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Battle armour or not, I would still want him to be able to handle himself alongside his team-mates. with only two levels in a Jedi class, he's basically just a HUtt with one or two very minor tricks.



I'm not AMG, but I think you're misreading things. He's saying the Hutt's ECL 2, so you'd have 4 Jedi class levels.


----------



## The Goblin King

Thanks for the sheet Insight.

link to RG


----------



## Insight

drothgery said:
			
		

> *Background*
> **TBD; I don't know the various planets in the Star Wars universe all that well. The idea is rural, but civilized; about the Star Wars equivalent of being from a farm in the midwest US.**




Corellia is pretty central and other than the cities, it's pretty much a pastoral countryside, at least according to the stuff I've read.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

AMG, Barrick is edited accordingly.

Goblin King, which are the Sneevel?  Were they in any of the movies?  Trying to get a visualization here.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Insight said:
			
		

> Corellia is pretty central and other than the cities, it's pretty much a pastoral countryside, at least according to the stuff I've read.



 Heh, Corellia was what I was going to suggest. There's a good amount of civilization there, but at the same time it can be as rural as backwater Outer Rim planets.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm not AMG, but I think you're misreading things. He's saying the Hutt's ECL 2, so you'd have 4 Jedi class levels.




Yep, that's what I meant. Re-reading it now I can see how it can be confusing...sorry about that. 


Goblin King:
Looks good except for a question...where'd you get the stats for Sneevel? I know OF the race but I can't seem to find their stats. Were they from the first Alien Anthology? I do have that, but its slightly buried and I didn't dig it out to look through it...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Goblin King, which are the Sneevel?  Were they in any of the movies?  Trying to get a visualization here.




Yeah, I was thinking the same thing...  I'm tempted to ask everyone to post a picture of their character's species, if it's not human, just because it's been so long for me...  

Anyhow, since it communicates via sent I'm guessing it’s a race from the books and not the movies.


----------



## The Goblin King

Yeah, they are from the Aliens Anthology.  I picked up that, Powers of the Jedi and Heroes Guide yesterday.  I am at work right now so I don't have time but I will post the rest when I get home.


----------



## Insight

As an aside, does anyone know how I can size pictures posted in here?  In the past, every image I post is HUGE!!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

The Goblin King said:
			
		

> Yeah, they are from the Aliens Anthology.  I picked up that, Powers of the Jedi and Heroes Guide yesterday.  I am at work right now so I don't have time but I will post the rest when I get home.



 Right...I dug out my Alien Anthology and had a look at it...actually a Sneevel was in the podrace in Episode I, I'll scan a picture of it later. The race does seem a bit powerful though, and I'm thinking it may need to be assigned a +1 LA(which would mean dropping one of the Force Warrior classes). I'll need a little more time to think on this one though.



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> As an aside, does anyone know how I can size pictures posted in here? In the past, every image I post is HUGE!!!!




I don't think you can re size the pictures...maybe resize them BEFORE posting?


----------



## The Other Librarian

AMG - 
I've been hmm-ing and ha-ing about my character, rtying to decide what I want to do, but I think i've got a concept.  Would you allow a Nagai? (From the Ultimate AA).  I can post the info if need be.

thanks


----------



## Insight

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Right...I dug out my Alien Anthology and had a look at it...actually a Sneevel was in the podrace in Episode I, I'll scan a picture of it later. The race does seem a bit powerful though, and I'm thinking it may need to be assigned a +1 LA(which would mean dropping one of the Force Warrior classes). I'll need a little more time to think on this one though.




I was wondering about that.  A +6 to Dex is VERY nice in SWRPG!!!!




> I don't think you can re size the pictures...maybe resize them BEFORE posting?




I'll give that a whirl and see what happens.  Still need to decide on footwear, finish inking the picture, and color the darn thing.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> AMG -
> I've been hmm-ing and ha-ing about my character, rtying to decide what I want to do, but I think i've got a concept.  Would you allow a Nagai? (From the Ultimate AA).  I can post the info if need be.
> 
> thanks



 Nagai is fine, just a note on their history. This is probably set BEFORE thier big war with the Tofs that caused them to run to the known regions of space...so, they're still out in the Unknown Regions. This would mean your character was probably a scout, refugee for some reason, or child OF scouts. The species would definitely be an anomoly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I don't think you can re size the pictures...maybe resize them BEFORE posting?




Yeah, it's the best way to go... Besides BBC code is rather limited, anyhow not sure if you have the software to do it so I'll offer my own.   If you need me to resize it email me at: ftn4life@earthlink.net

Make the subject recognizable...  and realize I can't do it till I get home from work.  (call it 3 hours and half hours from now.)

so AMG, do we all get to pick our masters or was I the only lucky one?


----------



## The Other Librarian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> This is probably set BEFORE thier big war with the Tofs that caused them to run to the known regions of space...so, they're still out in the Unknown Regions. This would mean your character was probably a scout, refugee for some reason, or child OF scouts. The species would definitely be an anomoly.




Sounds do-able.  I'll see what I can come up with.  Hopefully will have character up tonight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Two things...  

Is ENworld running doggedly slow for anyone else..?



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The race does seem a bit powerful though, and I'm thinking it may need to be assigned a +1 LA(which would mean dropping one of the Force Warrior classes). I'll need a little more time to think on this one though.




Second, now I'm scared to see what a hutts gets... are they in the ultimate aliens anthology?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Two things...
> 
> Is ENworld running doggedly slow for anyone else..?
> 
> 
> 
> Second, now I'm scared to see what a hutts gets... are they in the ultimate aliens anthology?



 Yeah, ENWorld has been really slow lately...as for Hutts:

You can get an idea for their abilities in the Core book back with the Aliens and Opponents section


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yeah, ENWorld has been really slow lately...




Oh... Well good, I guess. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You can get an idea for their abilities in the Core book back with the Aliens and Opponents section



Can't at work, but I'll do so when I get home.


----------



## drothgery

Just as a cheat sheet for what we've got so far

*Posted characters
*Andrew D. Gable - Barrick - Mon Calamari Jedi Consular 6
Brother Shatterstone - Skyka Tarkrak - Human Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5
drothgery - Aerek Nexia - Human Jedi Guardian 6*
Insight - Urcala Nattu - Miralukan Jedi Consular 4, Jedi Investigator 2
The Goblin King - Shombay Sule - Sneevel Jedi Guardian 4/ Force Warrior 2

*Character TBD
*deadestdai - Hutt?
The Other Librarian - Nagai?
Vendetta

* If I get PotJ before the game starts, I may shift to Jedi Guardian 5/Jedi Weapon Master 1


----------



## The Other Librarian

How long before Skyka's last name becomes the "butt" of a joke?

Drothgery - I can probably give you the 1st level info for weapon master if you want it.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to ask everyone to post a picture of their character's species, if it's not human, just because it's been so long for me...



So you know, here's what my guy is: one of the guys like Admiral Ackbar in RotJ.


----------



## The Goblin King

I am not a very good artist but I did these two quick sketches to give everyone an idea what my character looks like.

Shombay as a padawan learner.  Imagine he is wearing a simple brown tunic and pants.  His hands, forearms, shins, and feet are wrapped up in white strips because of his training.

Shombay when he levels and becomes a jedi knight.  He would have adopted what would later become standard jedi robes.  They are comfortable and loose fitting to allow maximum movement.  He has kept the wraps for his hands and feet.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

We've got a RG up. Here's the link: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1793772#post1793772

Go ahead and post your stats to that page. It'll be easier for me to do the final checks with them organized there.


----------



## The Goblin King

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> So you know, here's what my guy is: one of the guys like Admiral Ackbar in RotJ.




Its a trap!!

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

The Goblin King said:
			
		

> Its a trap!!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.



 ...you beat me to it!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> So you know, here's what my guy is: one of the guys like Admiral Ackbar in RotJ.




It hasn't been that long... 



			
				The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> How long before Skyka's last name becomes the "butt" of a joke?




I guess right about now... What's the joke?  (It was a random Star Wars name generator...  Nothing was done on purpose)


----------



## deadestdai

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yep, that's what I meant. Re-reading it now I can see how it can be confusing...sorry about that.




O!

Damnit - Jedi Hutt it is then! I'll try to get him up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

How's Jedi the Hutt move? 

I guess the do have their hoverchair things.

Or aren't all Hutts the bloated slugs we know and loathe?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> How's Jedi the Hutt move?
> 
> I guess the do have their hoverchair things.
> 
> Or aren't all Hutts the bloated slugs we know and loathe?



 I have a feeling he's going to be using the Ceremonial Armor...its powered, and has little repulsorlifts in it to help him move better. Though truthfully, younger hutts can be very mobile compared to the older ones.

No matter what though, it'll be interesting!


----------



## The Other Librarian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess right about now... What's the joke?  (It was a random Star Wars name generator...  Nothing was done on purpose)





Only the name Tarkrak.  Tar - Krak.  I'm nothing if not puerile.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Only the name Tarkrak.  Tar - Krak.  I'm nothing if not puerile.




Sorry my mind is fried... I haven't slept well all week, even with Tylenol pm and I've been upgrading my PC’s hardware... and less than successfully at that, its okay sound is so over rated...  

Anyhow, if it's that bad...  ftn4life@earthlink.net


----------



## The Other Librarian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow, if it's that bad...  ftn4life@earthlink.net




Not bad, just lame.  Like krak, butt-krak.  Like I said, puerile.


----------



## The Other Librarian

Character is up.  For reference, nagai are slender humanoids with white skin and black hair.  Think Morpheus from sandman and you'll get the general idea.  So here's Jei:


----------



## Vendetta

HA!  I was thinking about a Nagai too... But I'm not set yet, still trying to figure out what I want and there are a couple other choices on my list so I'll look at them instead.

Sorry I'm not posting as often as I usually do... I've been kind of tied up so far this week


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Not bad, just lame.  Like krak, butt-krak.  Like I said, puerile.



Ahhh, I was working with the Tar...  It's not horribly lame... 

Anyhow the wife is off tonight, so I'm not getting the time to think on my character...  I have about 3 to 4 paragraphs written, which is about where I was the day before that, but I've pretty much rewritten them since then...

AMG, I'm still not set on the mechanics for my character...  I’m still tempted by starting with the fringer class…


----------



## The Other Librarian

Character background is up.  AMG, if you could give the character the once over when you get a chance, that would be great.  Don't think I'm missing anything, but you know how that goes... 

I'll leave the choice of which master up to you, whatever you think fits is fine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

All rightly, I'm not going to rework Skyka with the fringier class, theirs still some holes in her character sheet and I will knock them out soon enough. 

drothgery, I stole your character reference list... Hope you don't mind

I figured I would make a list of the masters and their pupils...  AMG, is willing to allow us to pick our character's masters so let me know.  (Also let me know if I missed someone.) 

*Posted characters*

*Nolem Kanas*L (Human/Male)
Brother Shatterstone - Skyka Tarkrak - Human Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5
Andrew D. Gable - Barrick - Mon Calamari Jedi Consular 6

*Marin Essenu* (Miralukan/Woman)
Insight - Urcala Nattu - Miralukan Jedi Consular 4, Jedi Investigator 2

*Unknown* 
Drothgery - Aerek Nexia - Human Jedi Guardian 6*
The Goblin King - Shombay Sule - Sneevel Jedi Guardian 4/ Force Warrior 2
The Other Librarian - Jei Garu - Nagai Jedi Guardian 6

*Character TBD*
deadestdai - Hutt?
Vendetta


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, question for you...  Is their any equipment that each group will have on the whole?  (Besides a ship for transportation.)  Like training Lightsabers, repair parts, etc.

Also do we have the option to pull our leftover credits together to make a group fund?  

Andrew, I'm glad to see Barrick ended up in Nolem's group...  I think it shall be interesting to see how Barrick and Skyka react to each other.  For some reason I have a feeling that Barrick might not like her, or at least not understand her because of the whole scared lightsaber vs. her carrying two of them. 

Also, my understanding is that we've all probably know each other, at least those in the same group, for quite sometime so we should probably think about that group dynamitic...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Well, Shatterstone beat me to getting the Master/Apprentice list up. No problem there, less typing for me  I'm not picky as to who your character goes with, but I won't give you any ideas on what the Masters are like(Both have very different focusses). Just as long as each group has 4.

Group fund? Go ahead. Though I'd expect it'd be best to group it with those who train under the same master. The Jedi Masters have things like training equipment, etc, so its not much of a problem with things like that.

As for group dynamic...the eight of you would know each other. The two Jedi Masters are very good friends, and have worked together(with all of you involved) many times during the Sith War. Of course, you'd obviously know the other three apprentices to your Master the best.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alright, for the characters so far, finishing touches such as VP and Force Points...everyone will start with 6 Force Points.

As for Vitality...

*drothgery:* Aerek has 45VP

*Shatterstone:* As Skyka is now, she has 42VP

*Goblin King:* After thinking it over, I'm going to say that Sneevel have a +1 LA(that mood musk being a large part of it). That would mean having to drop one of your levels(I'd assume Force Warrior) and the feat/skill points.. With that in mind, Shombay would have only 5 Force Points and 48VP.

*Other Librarian:* Jei has 40VP


----------



## Insight

GM (or anyone with the proper books), can you post some basic background info on the Miraluka?  Also, how long ago was Ossus wiped out?

Thanks


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Insight said:
			
		

> GM (or anyone with the proper books), can you post some basic background info on the Miraluka?  Also, how long ago was Ossus wiped out?
> 
> Thanks



 All there really is is basic stuff...completely human looking and sounding except for their lack of eyes, so they've developed the ability to see through the Force. Their home planet is somewhere in the Mid Rim, and all Miraluka have some talent for the Force, with many of them becoming Jedi. Really...that's it. The Mid Rim part is more an assumption on my part, as I honestly don't remember where their homeworld actually is.

As for Ossus, it was burned to a crisp about a year prior. Its sun went supernova, so its mostly just a charred rock. Though the remains of the old Library still stand, with the Neti Jedi Master Ood Bnar planted in the soil there. He 'survived' the shockwave(he's essentially a tree), and it stands over the remains. The planet had been evacuated previous to the supernova, but many Jedi still there went into hiding in the caves. The planet is pretty much dead.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Alright, for the characters so far, finishing touches such as VP and Force Points...everyone will start with 6 Force Points.




Wow, do you know how long it's been since I rolled hit/Vitality points for a game?  (not that I'm sure I want to answer that.  )

I'm going to need to read/reread combat, I know that VP aren't just like HP, but who it really looks like you can die quickly in Star Wars.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, do you know how long it's been since I rolled hit/Vitality points for a game?  (not that I'm sure I want to answer that.  )
> 
> I'm going to need to read/reread combat, I know that VP aren't just like HP, but who it really looks like you can die quickly in Star Wars.



 The best way to look at VP is near misses, glancing blows, and loss of energy to move/block/get out of the way. So when you take VP 'damage' you aren't actually hit at all. Its when you take WP damage that you really have to worry...especially beacuse criticals bypass VP and do damage straight to WP. Dangerous with lightsabers.

EDIT: And as for rolling for VP, you said you wanted the PCs to be as unique as possible, and that's just one more way to do it!


----------



## Vendetta

OK
I stayed home from work today pretty much solely so I could get this character done as I'm probably the only one who hasn't found his race yet.

Anyway, here is a list in order of preferance of my race choices.  (I'm including this "list" so that in case my top choice is overruled, the next can be moved on to immediately without me posting a whole new thing.  

1) Xexto - Page 187 UAA.  Homeworld of Troiken in the Outer Rim.

2) Togruta - Page 163 UAA.  Homeworld of Shili in the Expansion Region.

3) Cathar - Page 29 UAA.  Homeworld of Cathar in the Expansion Region.

4) Gand - Page 63 UAA.  Homeworld of Gand in the Outer Rim.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Yeah, it's been to long since I've read combat...  It would have been at the start of your last Star Wars game, so what nearly a year now?



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Dangerous with lightsabers.




I think deadly is a better word...  and I'm pretty sure I know how Jango lost his head so easily, and why Form VII, +2 to confirm critical, and improved critical would be way to much fun.

WP, aren't they standardized?  All characters have like 10 or so right?  



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> EDIT: And as for rolling for VP, you said you wanted the PCs to be as unique as possible, and that's just one more way to do it!




Very true.   and you got to give Goblin King props for being a level behind but still coming up with 48 VPs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh Vendetta reminded me, my UAA shipped today from Amazon so I probably won't need pictures of the different species soon.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Vendetta said:
			
		

> OK
> I stayed home from work today pretty much solely so I could get this character done as I'm probably the only one who hasn't found his race yet.




Wow, I'm causing chaos! 




> 1) Xexto - Page 187 UAA.  Homeworld of Troiken in the Outer Rim.




Interesting choice. I like the species, but they really are poor Jedi(being thrillseeking types). This doesn't mean a few couldn't be Jedi, of course. Looking at the bonuses, I think I'd pin them down with a +1 LA also.



> 2) Togruta - Page 163 UAA.  Homeworld of Shili in the Expansion Region.




Not much for me to say here as there were many Togruta Jedi, so there's a good amount of precedence for it. I think this would also be a +1 LA though...mix of the unbalanced ability scores and the Spacial Awareness(which isn't too overpowering just by itself).



> 3) Cathar - Page 29 UAA.  Homeworld of Cathar in the Expansion Region.




Cathar are common Jedi, and interestingly enough...this is just after the two famous Cathar Jedi Knights(Crado and Sylvar) had their experiences. Don't think I'd pin an LA on Cathar...



> 4) Gand - Page 63 UAA.  Homeworld of Gand in the Outer Rim.




I was almost surprised no one had mentioned Gand at all. Gand do have a strong Force tradition in the Findsman, though it would not be too surprising if a few Gand struck out to become Jedi. No LA for Gan.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's been to long since I've read combat... It would have been at the start of your last Star Wars game, so what nearly a year now?




Wow, didn't know its been that long...but you're right. Nearly a year.



> WP, aren't they standardized? All characters have like 10 or so right?



 Your WP are equal to your Con score, unless you take Toughness Feat.



> Very true.  and you got to give Goblin King props for being a level behind but still coming up with 48 VPs.




I couldn't believe it when I rolled for him. THREE 10s in those rolls. And it was the same d10 used for everyone else!


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Cathar are common Jedi, and interestingly enough...this is just after the two famous Cathar Jedi Knights(Crado and Sylvar) had their experiences. Don't think I'd pin an LA on Cathar...



FWIW, there's a Cathar in your party in KotOR (Juhani), who's your best melee character for most of the game unless your lead character is a Soldier/Jedi Guardian (because your PC gets the unfair advantage of being the lead character).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Your WP are equal to your Con score, unless you take Toughness Feat.




Cool, though it does prove that even a 1st level "commoner" armed with a lightsaber could take out a Jedi Master...  Roll double 20s, and then 16 on the damage...  Its not easy to do, and I wouldn't want to know the odds, but my gut feeling tells me that lightsaber combat at high levels only lasts as long as the first critical.

Hmmm, maybe I should work on a back up character just in case...   

AMG, what do you suspect the mortality rates will be in this game?



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I couldn't believe it when I rolled for him. THREE 10s in those rolls. And it was the same d10 used for everyone else!




Oh I have no doubt that he took my 10s from me...  My characters always roll bad, hence my love of highly charismatic paladins.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, though it does prove that even a 1st level "commoner" armed with a lightsaber could take out a Jedi Master...  Roll double 20s, and then 16 on the damage...  Its not easy to do, and I wouldn't want to know the odds, but my gut feeling tells me that lightsaber combat at high levels only lasts as long as the first critical.




Well, lightsabers SHOULD be that dangerous. Heck, blasters should too. 



> Hmmm, maybe I should work on a back up character just in case...
> 
> AMG, what do you suspect the mortality rates will be in this game?




*shrugs* Not meat grinder type death after death after death, but its not going to be a walk in the park. Really, I can't say what the dice will do, and that's really going to determine the death rates more than anything. This means, get attached to your current character. Its good to have back up ideas, but don't plan on them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> FWIW, there's a Cathar in your party in KotOR (Juhani)




I thought as much. 



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Who's your best melee character for most of the game unless your lead character is a Soldier/Jedi Guardian (because your PC gets the unfair advantage of being the lead character).



Really? I hardly ever used her, but I went with a scoundrel/Jedi Guardian and I'm hard pressed to see anyone doing that kind of damage but they really did take alot of poetic license with the d20 system.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, lightsabers SHOULD be that dangerous. Heck, blasters should too.




Couldn't agree more... It's hard to find a system where its possible for a nobody to whack a top level character. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> *shrugs* Not meat grinder type death after death after death, but its not going to be a walk in the park. Really, I can't say what the dice will do, and that's really going to determine the death rates more than anything. This means, get attached to your current character. Its good to have back up ideas, but don't plan on them.



That seems reasonable enough...  I would rather keep the character I have but I'm surprised that no one went with a wookie Jedi...


----------



## Insight

So nobody thought my character's picture was cool? sniff sniff


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Insight said:
			
		

> So nobody thought my character's picture was cool? sniff sniff



 Haven't been able to see it. From what I can tell, its linked through a closed Yahoo! Group...

Speaking of pictures, Marin(the Miraluka Master) now has a picture, as does Barrick(he was the first on the list, I'm just working my way down.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Haven't been able to see it. From what I can tell, its linked through a closed Yahoo! Group...



I think I missed the link...



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Speaking of pictures, Marin (the Miraluka Master) now has a picture, as does Barrick(he was the first on the list, I'm just working my way down.)




Very cool, you might want to skip Skyka till I can do her appearance...  My "free time" at work has been spent mostly on keeping up on the thread, I'm hoping to have my background done today/tonight but maybe I can skip to the appearance section of the character sheet.


----------



## Insight

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Haven't been able to see it. From what I can tell, its linked through a closed Yahoo! Group...
> 
> Speaking of pictures, Marin(the Miraluka Master) now has a picture, as does Barrick(he was the first on the list, I'm just working my way down.)




Oops that could be why no one can see it.

EDIT: OK I changed it to a picture rather than a link.  Can you guys see it now?


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Haven't been able to see it. From what I can tell, its linked through a closed Yahoo! Group...
> 
> Speaking of pictures, Marin(the Miraluka Master) now has a picture, as does Barrick(he was the first on the list, I'm just working my way down.)



Just as an FYI - Aerek ended up being more tight-end sized than offensive lineman-sized; he's just a little bit bigger than Jeremey Shockey (add about an inch and seven pounds).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Just as an FYI - Aerek ended up being more tight-end sized than offensive lineman-sized; he's just a little bit bigger than Jeremey Shockey (add about an inch and seven pounds).



Just don't step on my character...    

Insight, nope still no luck at least for me. (On your RG character sheet right?) If you need someone to host it let me know I'll glad do it tonight.


----------



## The Goblin King

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That seems reasonable enough...  I would rather keep the character I have but I'm surprised that no one went with a wookie Jedi...




Next character I want to play the saddest wookie.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> Just as an FYI - Aerek ended up being more tight-end sized than offensive lineman-sized; he's just a little bit bigger than Jeremey Shockey (add about an inch and seven pounds).



 I actually finished up Aerek last night, then took a look at it this morning and tossed it. Was good, but just not...I dunno, it didn't feel right or something similar. 

And Insight, I still can't see a thing.


----------



## Vendetta

well... I've made my choice and am working up the character.  He should be posted later tonight.

I made my choice based on RP and what I thought might be fun to RP in the adventure as well as being "unique".  Spectacular reasons for choising a character, I think.

So, I shall become a Gand Jedi Consular (4) Findsman (2)
Hope that works.
It says that some Gands actually have the vocal chords to speak basic... can we assume that I shall be one of these Gands so that I can actually talk to the rest of the party?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Vendetta said:
			
		

> well... I've made my choice and am working up the character.  He should be posted later tonight.
> 
> I made my choice based on RP and what I thought might be fun to RP in the adventure as well as being "unique".  Spectacular reasons for choising a character, I think.
> 
> So, I shall become a Gand Jedi Consular (4) Findsman (2)
> Hope that works.
> It says that some Gands actually have the vocal chords to speak basic... can we assume that I shall be one of these Gands so that I can actually talk to the rest of the party?



 Very cool idea. And yes, assume you can speak Basic. It'll make things much easier for everyone.


----------



## Vendetta

Crud.  I just noticed that in order to become a Findsman you need *5 ranks in both Empathy and Survival.  As a consular, both are cross class skills (empathy?  really?) (both would be for a Guardian as well... and FA gets Survival as a class skill but not Empathy)... 

Being cross class skills I can't get the required five ranks... well... back to the drawing board*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Actually, Empathy is a Class skill if you have the right Force Feat(don't remember which one)...of course, that doesn't help the Survival thing out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> As a consular, both are cross class skills (empathy?  really?) (both would be for a Guardian as well... and FA gets Survival as a class skill but not Empathy)...




Empathy?    That's a force skill....  Not in less I'm blowing it big time the only thing you need to have is the required force-sensitive and force feats...  That shouldn’t be an issue at all.

As you said you can take Force Adept to get survival.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Actually, Empathy is a Class skill if you have the right Force Feat(don't remember which one).




It's sensitive and a fourth level Jedi Consular should automatically have Alter, Control, and sense.

Of course if he has to go Force Adept/Jedi Consular than he would have all three feats with the following combo:

Force Adept 1/ Jedi Consular 2


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's sensitive and a fourth level Jedi Consular should automatically have Alter, Control, and sense.
> 
> Of course if he has to go Force Adept/Jedi Consular than he would have all three feats with the following combo:
> 
> Force Adept 1/ Jedi Consular 2



 True, but its up to him, really. 

Oh, and Aerek is done now too...looks like only those two will fit on one page, though I think I'll split them up into two different pictures for scale reasons(Aerek's supposed to be much bigger, but it still looks awkward). The lineart versions will be scanned later, and its possible that I will be trying some colour on these, too.


----------



## Vendetta

Problem is that any other combination and I can only be a first level Findsman (have to have a BAB of +3 and I need L4 of that BAB progression and none of the +1/1 BAB progression classes has Survival as a class skill)... which is OK, but I had really wanted the Farseeing thing.  I was envisioning my Gand having dream like trances every once in a while so that possibly the GM could feed the group interesting information in an interesting way.

Oh well.

I probably wont go the force adept route.  I'll eventually get all three through Consular by level 4 (Which I'll need to have anyway).  Since a findsman is kind of like a tracker (and in fact, requires Track feat) and since that is kind of like a scout, I'm thinking my Gand will pick up a level of that so that it is in line with the Findsman thing in RP terms and also grants me the ability to take the Track Feat at Scout L1 anyway.

I think that is what I'll be doing then.

Good bye, Farseeing, Zuckuss barely knew ye.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As you said you can take Force Adept to get survival.



Maybe AMG could let him steal the Cosmopolitan Feat from the FRCS or d20 Wheel of Time -- it gives you +1 to a skill you choose, and makes it a class skill.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Vendetta:

Its alright if you can't get into Findsman right away(or anything beyond 1 level). There WILL be leveling up in this game, so don't expect to be stuck with the exact same stats through everything.


----------



## The Goblin King

drothgery said:
			
		

> Maybe AMG could let him steal the Cosmopolitan Feat from the FRCS or d20 Wheel of Time -- it gives you +1 to a skill you choose, and makes it a class skill.




Just FYI, Cosmopolitan is in the Heroes Guide page 40.  The only difference is that is gives a +2 and it can't be a Force skill.


----------



## Vendetta

OK
I've got my character posted but his history is not yet written.  I'll get to that soon enough


----------



## deadestdai

Zuckuss?

Isn't that the name of the bounty hunter from Empire Strikes Back, the one who partnered up with the bounty hunter droid, 4-LOM?

I also just realised..... In order to play my slug and wear the armour he'd need in order to be able to keep up with the other team members I'd need the Armour Proficiency (Powered) feat. The pre-req's for that are BOTH light and medium..... That'd mean I'd have to be level 6 Jedi, not 4. Not to worry. I can tell it'd cause some strife, especially with the infamy feat Hutts get (I was hoping to play my Hutt Consul as a healer, poorly suited to combat, so crap with lightsaber - but great with moving stuff about with his mind. heh. Imagine his patients trying to squirm away from him!)

So in order not to waste time even more for this group, I'll just say sod the Hutt, I'll play the Twi-lek. The hutt is proving far too much hassle. 

This means, it'll have to be after work tomorrow as it's now 12.25 and I need to be up for work in 6 hours. Bah.


----------



## Vendetta

Yes.

When I play a race for the first time, I usually pick a name from the actual name listing that I like.  You'll note that Xerxes is the Xeph that is pictured in the Soul Knife description in the Expanded Psionic's book.  When I get a feel for the race, then I move on to making up my own names that I feel are appropriate to the race, but my first time out, I pick one from the list.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

deadestdai said:
			
		

> So in order not to waste time even more for this group, I'll just say sod the Hutt, I'll play the Twi-lek. The hutt is proving far too much hassle.




Heh, alright. No problem with that, but maybe I'll have us run INTO a Hutt Jedi...bwahaha...



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> When I play a race for the first time, I usually pick a name from the actual name listing that I like. You'll note that Xerxes is the Xeph that is pictured in the Soul Knife description in the Expanded Psionic's book. When I get a feel for the race, then I move on to making up my own names that I feel are appropriate to the race, but my first time out, I pick one from the list.




Stats look good, but I'm going to have to ask that you change the name to something less...well, 'famous' in a sense. Its kind of like naming a Drow Drizzt, or a character Skywalker. I'll get your VP rolled up a little later today.

Oh, and one thing I didn't mention before as its kind of a small thing...would everyone mind placing a line about their lightsaber's colour in the character stats? Its not that important, but its a nice flavor thing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Heh, alright. No problem with that, but maybe I'll have us run INTO a Hutt Jedi...bwahaha...




That would be really cool. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oh, and one thing I didn't mention before as its kind of a small thing...would everyone mind placing a line about their lightsaber's colour in the character stats? Its not that important, but its a nice flavor thing.




Sure, I've been meaning to put it on there... I'll take the pale turquoise for Skyka's lightsaber and for the color of her text.  (If no one has any objections)

Maybe not... Seems like there is already alot of blue in the group...


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sure, I've been meaning to put it on there... I'll take the pale turquoise for Skyka's lightsaber and for the color of her text.  (If no one has any objections)
> 
> Maybe not... Seems like there is already alot of blue in the group...



That's the main reason why Aerek's teal instead of a lighter color. My copy of PotJ was in LA yesterday (at least, according to the USPS tracking system), so I should get it this weekend. Though I did have one order from Amazon that the USPS's tracking system insisted was in LA (2-3 hrs from San Diego by car, depending on traffic) for a week.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> That's the main reason why Aerek's teal instead of a lighter color. My copy of PotJ was in LA yesterday (at least, according to the USPS tracking system), so I should get it this weekend. Though I did have one order from Amazon that the USPS's tracking system insisted was in LA (2-3 hrs from San Diego by car, depending on traffic) for a week.



 Just need to add that colour in and shade a little more and Aerek's picture will be done. 

And on the note of pictures, Barrick is complete now...and Insight, can now SEE yours! Great one! I love it!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And on the note of pictures, Barrick is complete now...and Insight, can now SEE yours! Great one! I love it!




Wow, your right!  That is indeed some awesome work! 



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> That's the main reason why Aerek's teal instead of a lighter color.




Yeah, but the teal is pretty cool, I notice that its an HTML color and not a "named" color so that's cool.  (I might do something of the same...)

I have few thoughts on the subject; I could go with plum, it's not to harsh on the eyes and it's been done in the Star Wars universe before...

I also thought about going with pure white, but I would only do this if no one was using a skin... It would be nasty on the stealth skin.   

I was also given thought to doing something with earth/forest tones, but I'm not sure if I like that idea...

drothgery, I sent you a PM the other day, not sure if you got it... You might want to check for it though. 



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> My copy of PotJ was in LA yesterday (at least, according to the USPS tracking system), so I should get it this weekend.




Sweet, just in time huh?   Theirs some cool PrCs in their and I think the Greater Lightsaber, which is also in their, would be a good idea for your character. (Its longer, two handed weapon which allows one to use their strength to a greater degree.)

Also, my background is nearly done, wife distracted me last night, but if someone who’s good with names could think of a name of a "low tech" culture that would be awesome...  I guess I would compare them to the American Indian, many tribes but their grouped under one culture...


----------



## Insight

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, your right!  That is indeed some awesome work!




Thanks.  Took me a few hours to pencil, ink, and color it.  I'm not a terribly good illustrator, so I used a silhouette for the figure posing etc.



> Yeah, but the teal is pretty cool, I notice that its an HTML color and not a "named" color so that's cool.  (I might do something of the same...)
> 
> I have few thoughts on the subject; I could go with plum, it's not to harsh on the eyes and it's been done in the Star Wars universe before...




Mine is kinda boring... I might go with something different, but since I don't plan on having the lightsaber out a whole lot, maybe it's a moot point.  I can put my dialogue in the colored text if it would be easier.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Insight said:
			
		

> I can put my dialogue in the colored text if it would be easier.




To be honest it helps me out alot, but your lightsaber color need not be the same as your text. 

As for having our lightsabers out alot, I'm not sure any of us should plan on that, as it is a tool of the dark side if not used as a tool of last resource...


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, Shatterstone beat me to getting the Master/Apprentice list up. No problem there, less typing for me  I'm not picky as to who your character goes with, but I won't give you any ideas on what the Masters are like(Both have very different focusses). Just as long as each group has 4.
> 
> Group fund? Go ahead. Though I'd expect it'd be best to group it with those who train under the same master. The Jedi Masters have things like training equipment, etc, so its not much of a problem with things like that.
> 
> As for group dynamic...the eight of you would know each other. The two Jedi Masters are very good friends, and have worked together(with all of you involved) many times during the Sith War. Of course, you'd obviously know the other three apprentices to your Master the best.



Put me in Nolem's group, I guess.


----------



## The Other Librarian

As far as saber color goes, I'll stick with good old cyan blue.  I wouldn't mind red either, or is that relegated to nefarious types?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, question for you.... How long has the various characters been with their respected masters?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

I want a white lightsaber.  Just 'cause I've never seen one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I want a white lightsaber.  Just 'cause I've never seen one.




I guess I find another color then...


----------



## drothgery

[white lightsabers]



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess I find another color then...



I thought about for a second, then decided it would be too hard for AMG to draw, and would contrast a bit too much with the (presumably black) Jedi Battle Armor.


----------



## Shalimar

Jedi Battle Armor by default appears to be white armor and tan robes/padding beneath it.  I kind of figure they'd frown on black, but hey, who knows?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Insight said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Took me a few hours to pencil, ink, and color it.  I'm not a terribly good illustrator, so I used a silhouette for the figure posing etc.




I mostly only do things in pencil shading, but these character things I've done are coloured pencils...sketchy still, but I like them. Yours is much better than any of mine though. 




> Mine is kinda boring... I might go with something different, but since I don't plan on having the lightsaber out a whole lot, maybe it's a moot point.  I can put my dialogue in the colored text if it would be easier.




Actually, I do like the idea of putting your dialogue in the colour of your lightsaber. And there's nothing wrong with light blue. 



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Put me in Nolem's group, I guess.




Alrighty, that means the three others are with Marin. 



			
				The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> As far as saber color goes, I'll stick with good old cyan blue. I wouldn't mind red either, or is that relegated to nefarious types?




Lets avoid red. The reason most Sith/evil people have Red lightsabers is that the Sith planets have crystals that produce red. The Jedi Order has the planet Ruusan, which has crystals that produce pretty much every other colour.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG, question for you.... How long has the various characters been with their respected masters?




You would have been with your master for a good amount of years. Probably from before the Sith War, though there is the possibility that your first master didn't survive some of the engagements and the current one picked you up(though this would be unlikely).



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I want a white lightsaber. Just 'cause I've never seen one.




This is the one colour I think we should avoid. Its just a hard visual image...almost too much like you're weilding a deadly flashlight 

One of the PCs has their lightsaber listed as Silver, which is an interesting colour. Can't remember which off the top of my head though...methinks its our Gand Jedi Findsman...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> [white lightsabers]
> 
> 
> I thought about for a second, then decided it would be too hard for AMG to draw, and would contrast a bit too much with the (presumably black) Jedi Battle Armor.



 Jedi Battle armor is mostly greys and whites, with under cover being whatever your character wears. But you don't have a choice anymore! I've already drawn Aerek and he's got the armour on. So nyah! 

I don't think that the Jedi Order would frown on black as much as worry that if you wear that, its too easy to mistake you for one of the Sith and get you attacked by fellow Jedi.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You would have been with your master for a good amount of years. Probably from before the Sith War, though there is the possibility that your first master didn't survive some of the engagements and the current one picked you up(though this would be unlikely).




Nope, that's really not my character, but if someone else likes the idea go for it! 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> This is the one color I think we should avoid. Its just a hard visual image...almost too much like you're weilding a deadly flashlight




It was more of the fact that my character has white hair and I thought it would accent it...


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Jedi Battle armor is mostly greys and whites, with under cover being whatever your character wears. But you don't have a choice anymore! I've already drawn Aerek and he's got the armour on. So nyah!
> 
> I don't think that the Jedi Order would frown on black as much as worry that if you wear that, its too easy to mistake you for one of the Sith and get you attacked by fellow Jedi.



I guess I'm thinking too much from an episode IV-VI perspective of Luke in black and Stormtroopers in white more often than not.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

color test

color test (can everyone read this okay?)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It was more of the fact that my character has white hair and I thought it would accent it...




...albino hair is one thing, but matching albino lightsaber? What are the chances of THAT?! 



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> I guess I'm thinking too much from an episode IV-VI perspective of Luke in black and Stormtroopers in white more often than not.




Lucas liked playing with that stereotype of the good guy in the 'white hat', bad guy in the 'black hat'. But, its really dangerous to run around in all black with a lightsaber when lots of other Jedi(who've fallen) are doing the same thing and killing OTHER Jedi. Makes you more of a target.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...albino hair is one thing, but matching albino lightsaber? What are the chances of THAT?!




Its more of a symbol of power, and/or a species traditions and not a true albino "birthmark"... (The white hair)



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> its really dangerous to run around in all black with a lightsaber when lots of other Jedi(who've fallen) are doing the same thing and killing OTHER Jedi. Makes you more of a target.




Why?  Its not like we are using red lightsabers...


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> color test
> 
> color test (can everyone read this okay?)



The light purple is much more readable against the default black background than the dark purple; the dark purple is much readable against the white background of the reply box.

I think that Aerek's teal would be okay most of the time, but I've never been a fan of colored text on message boards.

Edit: Nope -- too dark.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> The light purple is much more readable against the default black background than the dark purple; the dark purple is much readable against the white background of the reply box.
> 
> I think that Aerek's teal would be okay most of the time, but I've never been a fan of colored text on message boards.
> 
> Edit: Nope -- too dark.



 Honestly, that teal reads fine for me...but if reading is going to be a problem, then don't worry about the colour thing. Maybe I've just got freaky eyes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Maybe I've just got freaky eyes.




It’s more about your monitor than anything else...  You either have a rather new monitor or you have your brightness jacked up.  For me the dark purple is hard for me to read at work but works just fine at home...  

Okay, I claiming the color plum in the name of the Sentarrii...


----------



## Insight

Is it OK for Urcala to be based on Ord Mantell?  That's where it stopped in her background, but I'm not sure if that's cool with what you have planned or not.  Are we going to be starting anywhere near there?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Insight said:
			
		

> Is it OK for Urcala to be based on Ord Mantell?  That's where it stopped in her background, but I'm not sure if that's cool with what you have planned or not.  Are we going to be starting anywhere near there?



 We'll actually be starting in the middle of space aboard the Master's ships, and no where near Ord Mantell. Its no problem if your was just gotten FROM Ord Mantell, though. And since its come to mind, its no problem at all if your character is more of an off and on type of student, as long as the 'off' things they've been doing are in the interests of the Jedi Order. Again, this is more for Urcala, as she was 'based' on Ord Mantell.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> the dark purple is much readable against the white background of the reply box.




I've never been a fan of the WYSIWYG reply box, I would rather have to type in the code.... but then again I still do html by hand...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Background looks good to me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Background looks good to me.



sweet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, silly question...  Would you allow us to trade in a meaningful weapon proficiency group for a non-force feat of our choice? (like blaster pistols)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG, silly question...  Would you allow us to trade in a meaningful weapon proficiency group for a non-force feat of our choice? (like blaster pistols)



 Try explaining that to me again...no sure what you're asking.


----------



## Insight

Oh yeah I was going to ask about that.  Miralukan Jedi get kinda screwed in that they lose out on a Force feat (since they get Sense as a species ability) and get nothing in return.  I was wondering something along those lines myself.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Try explaining that to me again...no sure what you're asking.



Okay, Jedi Guardians get *Weapon Group Proficiency [Blaster Pistols]*, I'm not sure I like the idea of Skyka having the knowledge of using a blaster, remember she’s from a low tech world, I was wondering if I could trade that feat in for some other feat. 

Insight, I agree with you, my level of force adept got me basically nothing also but the rules do cover that instance.  (you get nothing)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, Jedi Guardians get *Weapon Group Proficiency [Blaster Pistols]*, I'm not sure I like the idea of Skyka having the knowledge of using a blaster, remember she’s from a low tech world, I was wondering if I could trade that feat in for some other feat.




Ahhh, right I understand what you're saying. I would allow this, but clear what kind of feat with me.



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I was going to ask about that. Miralukan Jedi get kinda screwed in that they lose out on a Force feat (since they get Sense as a species ability) and get nothing in return. I was wondering something along those lines myself.




Actually, that's not Miraluka getting screwed at all. Its a good advantage for them...though, truthfully, it doesn't show up unless you're at lower level. You're not losing anything at all, instead just getting something earlier than everyone else.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Ahhh, right I understand what you're saying. I would allow this, but clear what kind of feat with me.




okay, let me think on it.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

OK...then rather than white, I'll go with orange.


----------



## Insight

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, Jedi Guardians get *Weapon Group Proficiency [Blaster Pistols]*, I'm not sure I like the idea of Skyka having the knowledge of using a blaster, remember she’s from a low tech world, I was wondering if I could trade that feat in for some other feat.
> 
> Insight, I agree with you, my level of force adept got me basically nothing also but the rules do cover that instance.  (you get nothing)




Yeah, I'm not really grousing so much as wondering.  It's essentially a useless species ability because you get it as a Jedi anyway.  I guess its a _slight_ advantage in that you could take a different force feat as your free one (for Jedi) at 1st level and have two sets of force skills you can buy at 1st and 2nd instead of just one.  Hard to say if that's much of an advantage - I guess it depends on your character concept.


----------



## deadestdai

The start of my little Twi-lek gal is in the RG. I'll finish her  off tonight or tomorrow morning. Ahuh.


----------



## Vendetta

Bah!  Drizzt is the most popular Drow and Zuckuss is only the second most popular Gand, following ole Ooryl... and come on... 
*Places Zuckuss on one side of the scale then places Drizzt on the other side* 
Not even close!

Heh... but then, if I'm not mistaken, those are the only two Gands...

OK
Make *Aalun*'s Lightsaber Silver (which, yes, was my color originally)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Bah!  Drizzt is the most popular Drow and Zuckuss is only the second most popular Gand, following ole Ooryl... and come on...
> *Places Zuckuss on one side of the scale then places Drizzt on the other side*
> Not even close!
> 
> Heh... but then, if I'm not mistaken, those are the only two Gands...
> 
> OK
> Make *Aalun*'s Lightsaber Silver (which, yes, was my color originally)




Sounds good! And really, Zuckuss is much more popular than Ooryl. [/pathetic Star Wars Geek comment]

Once our last character is finished, I'll roll up VP and do final checks over the last characters(and go over the others one last time) and then, we shall begin! This may start tommorrow!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Bah!  Drizzt is the most popular Drow and Zuckuss is only the second most popular Gand, following ole Ooryl...




I don't even know who your talking about...  



			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> The start of my little Twi-lek gal is in the RG. I'll finish her  off tonight or tomorrow morning. Ahuh.




Sweet, you got to love a character with a weapon that just might be longer than them.


----------



## Insight

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Sounds good! And really, Zuckuss is much more popular than Ooryl. [/pathetic Star Wars Geek comment]
> 
> Once our last character is finished, I'll roll up VP and do final checks over the last characters(and go over the others one last time) and then, we shall begin! This may start tommorrow!




Agree about Zuckuss.  People in the movies > people in the books BTW.

I am really looking forward to getting this started.  It's been too long since I have actually been able to ROLEPLAY a Jedi properly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Almost ready to get this moving, people! But until then, I'll throw out the two character portraits I've done so far(working my way down the RG list).

Note: These are in colour, and I HATE colour...no idea why I did it this way, but I guessed people would get a better feel for it(and the lightsaber just looks better with colour)

Sooo, first is Barrick(He's wearing the combat jumpsuit):

Barrick 

Second we have Aerek(wearing Jedi Battle Armor):

Aerek


I'll post links to these(and other images as we move along) on the FIRST page of this thread(or the RG depending, but you'll be notified when something new is up)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

It looks like AMG was slightly mistaken when he said that everyone else was with Marin Essenu the female Miralukan... 

Looking at what we have:

*Nolem Kanas* (Human/Male)
Brother Shatterstone - Skyka Tarkrak - Human Female: Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5
Andrew D. Gable - Barrick - Mon Calamari: Jedi Consular 6
Drothgery - Aerek Nexia - Human Male: Jedi Guardian 6

*Marin Essenu* (Miralukan/Woman)
Insight - Urcala Nattu - Miralukan Female: Jedi Consular 4/ Jedi Investigator 2

*Unknown*
The Goblin King - Shombat Sule - Sneevel Male: Jedi Guardian 4/ Force Warrior 1
The Other Librarian - Jei Garu - Nagai Male: Jedi Guardian 6
Vendetta - Aalun -  Gand Male: Scout 1/ Jedi Consular 4/ Findsman 1
Deadestdai - Bud'd Dwelve - Twi-lek Female: Jedi Consular 6

I think it should go like this:
*Nolem Kanas* (Human/Male)
Brother Shatterstone - Skyka Tarkrak - Human Female: Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5
Andrew D. Gable - Barrick - Mon Calamari: Jedi Consular 6
Drothgery - Aerek Nexia - Human Male: Jedi Guardian 6
Deadestdai - Bud'd Dwelve - Twi-lek Female: Jedi Consular 6

*Marin Essenu* (Miralukan/Woman)
Insight - Urcala Nattu - Miralukan Female: Jedi Consular 4/ Jedi Investigator 2
The Goblin King - Shombat Sule - Sneevel Male: Jedi Guardian 4/ Force Warrior 1
The Other Librarian - Jei Garu - Nagai Male: Jedi Guardian 6
Vendetta - Aalun -  Gand Male: Scout 1/ Jedi Consular 4/ Findsman 1

My reasoning is twofold...  The space on the ship is limited and this allows for the females to be roommates and not have coed birthing and it also breaks up the students with a 2 Consular and 2 Guardian in each group.

It really depends upon what Deadestdai’s opinion...  Does everyone like this arrangement? `


----------



## deadestdai

AMG - am working on my gal right now. 

Just wanted to let you know I can't see the pics?


----------



## deadestdai

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It looks like AMG was slightly mistaken when he said that everyone else was with Marin Essenu the female Miralukan...
> 
> Looking at what we have:
> 
> *Nolem Kanas* (Human/Male)
> Brother Shatterstone - Skyka Tarkrak - Human Female: Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5
> Andrew D. Gable - Barrick - Mon Calamari: Jedi Consular 6
> Drothgery - Aerek Nexia - Human Male: Jedi Guardian 6
> 
> *Marin Essenu* (Miralukan/Woman)
> Insight - Urcala Nattu - Miralukan Female: Jedi Consular 4/ Jedi Investigator 2
> 
> *Unknown*
> The Goblin King - Shombat Sule - Sneevel Male: Jedi Guardian 4/ Force Warrior 1
> The Other Librarian - Jei Garu - Nagai Male: Jedi Guardian 6
> Vendetta - Aalun -  Gand Male: Scout 1/ Jedi Consular 4/ Findsman 1
> Deadestdai - Bud'd Dwelve - Twi-lek Female: Jedi Consular 6
> 
> I think it should go like this:
> *Nolem Kanas* (Human/Male)
> Brother Shatterstone - Skyka Tarkrak - Human Female: Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5
> Andrew D. Gable - Barrick - Mon Calamari: Jedi Consular 6
> Drothgery - Aerek Nexia - Human Male: Jedi Guardian 6
> Deadestdai - Bud'd Dwelve - Twi-lek Female: Jedi Consular 6
> 
> *Marin Essenu* (Miralukan/Woman)
> Insight - Urcala Nattu - Miralukan Female: Jedi Consular 4/ Jedi Investigator 2
> The Goblin King - Shombat Sule - Sneevel Male: Jedi Guardian 4/ Force Warrior 1
> The Other Librarian - Jei Garu - Nagai Male: Jedi Guardian 6
> Vendetta - Aalun -  Gand Male: Scout 1/ Jedi Consular 4/ Findsman 1
> 
> My reasoning is twofold...  The space on the ship is limited and this allows for the females to be roommates and not have coed birthing and it also breaks up the students with a 2 Consular and 2 Guardian in each group.
> 
> It really depends upon what Deadestdai’s opinion...  Does everyone like this arrangement? `




RP-wise, that sounds like a great idea. Afterall - everyone knows that Twi-leks are the bestest looking females in the galaxy and all that male attention would just make for unfortunate lightsaber accidents in the dorms if it were a coed setup!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let you know I can't see the pics?




Yeah, his website he posted them on doesn't allow offsight links...  I look at it here in a secound... He left for a few. (nope he fixed it.)




			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> RP-wise, that sounds like a great idea. Afterall - everyone knows that Twi-leks are the bestest looking females in the galaxy and all that male attention would just make for unfortunate lightsaber accidents in the dorms if it were a coed setup!




 To be honest I wasn't thinking about that when I set it up like that...  It was simply from living on a ship for far to many years. 

The interesting thing is that on Nolem's ship we are bunking with a guardian/ consoler in each room...  So I'm not sure if anyone really gets along with their roommates...

Oh I figured that the master's didn't have their own living quarters do to the space is a premium factor...


----------



## deadestdai

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> To be honest I wasn't thinking about that when I set it up like that...  It was simply from living on a ship for far to many years.




O, I already had that in mind. Heh. I just thought it'd be funny this way was all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> O, I already had that in mind. Heh. I just thought it'd be funny this way was all.




True enough...    Are you on your AIM or ICQ?  I wanted to ask you a question...


----------



## The Other Librarian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It really depends upon what Deadestdai’s opinion...  Does everyone like this arrangement? `




Looks like a good setup to me!


----------



## deadestdai

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True enough...    Are you on your AIM or ICQ?  I wanted to ask you a question...




Hold on - my icq is 64081415. I'll download it now and get it set up.


----------



## deadestdai

I can't finish my char right now - emergency situation has arisen in regards with my unborn son. 

I'll try to be back later.


----------



## drothgery

deadestdai said:
			
		

> RP-wise, that sounds like a great idea. Afterall - everyone knows that Twi-leks are the bestest looking females in the galaxy and all that male attention would just make for unfortunate lightsaber accidents in the dorms if it were a coed setup!



I don't know; there's a lot of species variation in the two groups, and it's difficult to picture a Mon Calimari finding a twi-lek attractive, no matter how well she's put together.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I can't finish my char right now - emergency situation has arisen in regards with my unborn son.




No problem, good luck and keep us all informed...  The little guys in my thoughts.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> I don't know; there's a lot of species variation in the two groups, and it's difficult to picture a Mon Calimari finding a twi-lek attractive, no matter how well she's put together.




Very true, this isn't fantasy and I've never heard of interbreeding amongst the species so it's probably a rather mute point...


----------



## The Goblin King

I had assumed Shombay would have a room to himself.  He stinks.  All the time.  Its not like he can help it, thats the way his biology is.  Seriously, have you ever been to someones house who has a lot of ferrets? (esp males that havn't been descented)  Yeah, its like that.  It would be quite a test of patience to have to bunk with a Sneevel for an extended flight.  I will leave it to his Master (re AMG) to decide as I don't mind one way or the other.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very true, this isn't fantasy and I've never heard of interbreeding amongst the species so it's probably a rather mute point...



 Interbreeding...no actual evidence. Inter-species relationships? All the time. It can be assumed that a good amount of the humanoid species have similar enough biologies to BE compatible, though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

The Goblin King said:
			
		

> I had assumed Shombay would have a room to himself.  He stinks.




Well to be honest there is a reason why your character is on the other ship...


----------



## deadestdai

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well to be honest there is a reason why your character is on the other ship...




On the other ship, in the weapons locker, in the engine room, behind the fridge, Yeah. 

What a fridge is doing being infront of a weapons locker? I have no idea.

*Baby is fine. That's all they could say. I feel happy but frastrated they couldn't explain why he wouldn't move. Ah well. I'll finish Bud'd now.*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

drothgery said:
			
		

> I don't know; there's a lot of species variation in the two groups, and it's difficult to picture a Mon Calimari finding a twi-lek attractive, no matter how well she's put together.



Well hey, I'm an aquatic species, maybe she just reminds me of an octopus (Calamari, hah!) with those head-tails.  But I can't imagine the Twi'lek finding the red catfish all that good-looking, either.


----------



## deadestdai

Bud'd is done minus her background. Pease let me know what I have messed up on.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Bud'd is done minus her background. Pease let me know what I have messed up on.



Not pinging on just you but I'll use you as an example...  Your character has a very typical heavy blaster and you have 5000 credits...  Why not spend some of them hard earned credits to buy a mastercraft version of it?  

Heavy Blaster +1 (1500 credits)
Heavy Blaster +2 (3000 credits)

I won't list the price of a heavy blaster +3 since AMG didn't say anything about us going higher than that.  (I asked via AIM)


----------



## Insight

I was looking at POTJ today and I think I might make a few slight alterations to make Urcala a little more useful in combat.  For example, the Inspire skill and the Battle Meditation feat.  I plan to use this to help the more combat worthy Jedi should things turn to violence.  Let me know if this is OK.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Insight, I obviously can't give approval but AMG is probably not going to be around tonight...  He's at a football game.  (Flip to ESPN right now to wave to him.)  I do know that he's rather ready to get this game started...  That said and the fact that you have the time to make the changes now I would do just that, make the changes, but save a copy of your character sheet as is in case he objects.  (Not something I see him doing by the way.) 

Note: I just saved a copy of your character sheet..    (Now you see it and now you don’t…)


----------



## Insight

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Insight, I obviously can't give approval but AMG is probably not going to be around tonight...  He's at a football game.  (Flip to ESPN right now to wave to him.)  I do know that he's rather ready to get this game started...  That said and the fact that you have the time to make the changes now I would do just that, make the changes, but save a copy of your character sheet as is in case he objects.  (Not something I see him doing by the way.)
> 
> Note: I just saved a copy of your character sheet..    (Now you see it and now you don’t…)




OK but I'm holding you personally responsible if AMG gets mad


----------



## deadestdai

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not pinging on just you but I'll use you as an example...  Your character has a very typical heavy blaster and you have 5000 credits...  Why not spend some of them hard earned credits to buy a mastercraft version of it?
> 
> Heavy Blaster +1 (1500 credits)
> Heavy Blaster +2 (3000 credits)
> 
> I won't list the price of a heavy blaster +3 since AMG didn't say anything about us going higher than that.  (I asked via AIM)




Good idea - I'll change it to a +2 now.


----------



## drothgery

Insight said:
			
		

> I was looking at POTJ today and I think I might make a few slight alterations to make Urcala a little more useful in combat. For example, the Inspire skill and the Battle Meditation feat. I plan to use this to help the more combat worthy Jedi should things turn to violence. Let me know if this is OK.



Along the same lines, I got my copy of PotJ today, and as a result I've tweaked Aerek so he's now a Jedi Guardian 5/Jedi Weapon Master 1. I just needed to shuffle when and how I picked up some feats to qualify. This doesn't change his abilities much; he lost Deflect (extend defense and attack), and gained a +1 to his Will save, a +1 to defense, and Martial Arts.

One question, though -- both Jedi Guardian 1 and Jedi Weapon Master 1 grant the same Deflect (defense +1) ability. Do these stack?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Insight said:
			
		

> OK but I'm holding you personally responsible if AMG gets mad




That seems reasonable... 



			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> Good idea - I'll change it to a +2 now.




You’re welcome.   If anyone else needs the cost of an item let me know...  (The rules are in the sidebar, the black bubble, on page 136 of the revised rulebook)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

I finally picked up Knights of the Old Republic for inspiration, at the urging of this game.  Must say I dig it muchly so far... I like the Hutts. 

Right now, me, the pilot, and the Twi'lek girl are in the sewers hunting down Gamorreans to get her Wookiee back.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I finally picked up Knights of the Old Republic for inspiration, at the urging of this game.  Must say I dig it muchly so far... I like the Hutts.




Very cool.   Xbox or PC?



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Right now, me, the pilot, and the Twi'lek girl are in the sewers hunting down Gamorreans to get her Wookiee back.




Well to be honest, all I can say is that it gets better and better, but be careful...  I don't want you leaving us dangling while your engrossed in one of the best games ever made.


----------



## Vendetta

Oy!  I'm getting a blaster +2 also


----------



## drothgery

[Andrew just got KotOR]



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very cool.  Xbox or PC?



Let's hope it's not Xbox; KotOR II/Xbox is coming on Dec 15. The only reason I'll be holding off on picking it up is that with Christmas and a January birthday coming up, and two brothers who know I loved the first game, I might be able to get it without paying for it.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well to be honest, all I can say is that it gets better and better, but be careful... I don't want you leaving us dangling while your engrossed in one of the best games ever made.



Yup. Though it's sometimes a little weird what grants you light side and dark side points; my second time through the game, where I was trying to play a character with a Han Solo-esque attitude (decent guy, tries to avoid fights, but won't take risks to help others unless the bad guy ticked him off or is doing something utterly revolting), I ended up with a really high light-side rating anyway.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Oy!  I'm getting a blaster +2 also




Sweet, that's what I also what I ended up getting her...  She's from a rather low-tech world but honestly how hard is it to learn how to point it at an object and firing it?  Besides I'm not sure how I feel about the whole swapping feats thing...  One can easily gain that feat back with multiclassing and/or taking a PrC.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Let's hope it's not Xbox; KotOR II/Xbox is coming on Dec 15. The only reason I'll be holding off on picking it up is that with Christmas and a January birthday coming up, and two brothers who know I loved the first game, I might be able to get it without paying for it.Let's hope it's not Xbox; KotOR II/Xbox is coming on Dec 15. The only reason I'll be holding off on picking it up is that with Christmas and a January birthday coming up, and two brothers who know I loved the first game, I might be able to get it without paying for it.




 True enough, but if I don't buy it I'm sure my wife will for chirstmas so its still going to cost me the same amount of money in the long run.   Might as well get it sooner than.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Okay, I pretty much have Skyka finished* here are the highlights...

Note: I also wrote her opinion of Aerek but I didn't include it until after I talked to drothgery about it.  Same also goes for Bud'd, whom I've also spoken to deadestdai, about character relationships.  (as the personality section shows.)  Andrew, it's certainly nothing personally and if you want to give each other clues on how are character relationship has been for the last few years I'm all for it.

* I reserve the right to look at skill points in the morning... Some force powers will be going bye bye to make room for the tumble skill...  Something that I see as being very much in Skyka's nature.


*Appearance*

Standing at 1.6 meters Skyka would never be accused as being a physically imposing figure nor gifted with an abundance of physical strength and having been born on a low gravity planet didn’t help matters.  Skyka is best described as being slight, though less diplomatic would probably say she is frail, but she doesn’t try to change this instead she simply accept her lack of strength and focuses her training upon making her lithe body as agile and nimble as it can possible be.  To help offset her lack of physical strength Skyka has even gone so far as to learn a technique to wield two lightsabers at the same time.

While her slight build might allow others to lose Skyka in a crowd her most unique feature, her pure white hair and a symbol of her heritage and ability to mimic the force, draws them in.  To a Sentarrii their hair represents who they are and were they come from, to be marked with white hair is a great honor and one that Skyka values.  Because of this she wears her hair in very traditional Sentarrii ways, which for a woman with no lifelong mate is pulled uncut, up, and braided as its a great taboo in her society for an unwed woman to be seen with her hair down.  (It’s comparable to being seen naked.)

With her face framed perfectly, if not slightly exotically, by her braided white hair one is hard pressed not to notice Skyka’s pale ice blue eyes.  To some her azure eyes are cold, a opinion fueled by her guarded and wary demeanor, while others see her pale blue eyes, pale skin and her white hair as an exotic creature capable of great beauty if she would only smile more, which is something she’s not in a habit of doing.

Not much for fashion Skyka prefers to wear simple styled clothes of dark colors, almost always in forestesque colors of various browns and greens, with her typical clothes being a tight fitting dark green jumper and am open light muddy brown cloak over the jumper.  Her lightsabers and other equipment hang out of sight but within easy reach.

*Personality*  Alot has happened to Skyka during her 18 years, robbed of her childhood by tradition and a Sith invasion a young child with little concerns went from floating rocks to a leader gravely and direly concerned with finding food for her people, protecting them becoming nothing more than the next victim of the Sith’s slave collars, watching friend after friend die, and of course trying to drive the Sith from her homeland in a seemingly unending and unwinnable fight has left her serious, professional, and nearly humorless.

With her serious and humorless nature most mistake Skyka as being cold, calculating, and heartless but to those who know her realize that she subconsciously tries to avoid making friends and having them come to harm…  Though this type of behavior usually produces someone who’s sense of loyalty is lacking its actually quite the opposite with Skyka whom is furiously loyal to her friends and unable to accept the thought of leaving a friend high and dry.  Though it would seems that Skyka wants few, if any, friends the truth is that she does and that no one who shows the desire, the patience, and understanding will quickly find themselves with a fiercely loyal friend.

Though she would do anything for her friends Skyka remains a very quite and slightly withdrawn individual.  She suffers, nearly nightly, from nightmares that are a constant reminder of what happened on Rollan yet she tells know one of them, and only her bunkmate, Bud'd Dwelve, knows of her nightly terrors.  (At least as far as Skyka knows, few secrets are left uncovered upon a ship the twice the size of the _Ossus Talon_, yet alone a ship of it’s size.

As for her master, Nolem Kanas, Skyka has nothing but the almost respect for him as he was a major contributor to her peoples reclaimed freedom.  Skyka tries to be the best Jedi that she can be in the hopes of honor her people, and also to honor Master Kanas.  If she would allow herself a moment to have a young girl’s dream it would be to unbind her hair in her master’s presence.


----------



## Insight

drothgery said:
			
		

> One question, though -- both Jedi Guardian 1 and Jedi Weapon Master 1 grant the same Deflect (defense +1) ability. Do these stack?




The bonus granted by Guardian is a Dodge bonus, and I assume the one granted by Weapon Master is also a Dodge bonus, so they should stack (unlike other bonuses in the game, Dodge bonuses to Defense stack, per p. 150 in the Revised rules and also all other d20 games I've seen).

Now, it could be that these abilities are considered to be the same thing, which is a GM call.  Personally, they have designed the Jedi classes rather poorly in that standard classes and prestige classes have matching abilities, which is rather silly to me.  A bunch of Jedi prestige classes give those Deflect (defense) and Deflect (attack) abilities, when you would almost certainly already have those from your base class.  Not sure why the designers felt they had to give those abilities again unless they either 1) didn't realize you already get them or, 2) intend them to stack.

For example, two of the Jedi prestige classes from the Revised rules, the Jedi Investigator and the Jedi Master, both give you Deflect (Defense) +1.  In order to get into these classes, you have to have several levels of either Jedi Consular or Jedi Guardian, both of which give the same ability at 1st level.  If they are not intended to stack, these are pointless class abilities.


----------



## Insight

Oh, I forgot to mention that Urcala has a ton of creds left over, so if any of you need any, let me know.  She is not getting a heavy blaster, however.  The one she has is good enough to ward off anyone who isn't impressed by her gift of gab (or her Affect Mind/Friendship abilities!).


----------



## drothgery

Insight said:
			
		

> Now, it could be that these abilities are considered to be the same thing, which is a GM call. Personally, they have designed the Jedi classes rather poorly in that standard classes and prestige classes have matching abilities, which is rather silly to me. A bunch of Jedi prestige classes give those Deflect (defense) and Deflect (attack) abilities, when you would almost certainly already have those from your base class. Not sure why the designers felt they had to give those abilities again unless they either 1) didn't realize you already get them or, 2) intend them to stack.
> 
> For example, two of the Jedi prestige classes from the Revised rules, the Jedi Investigator and the Jedi Master, both give you Deflect (Defense) +1. In order to get into these classes, you have to have several levels of either Jedi Consular or Jedi Guardian, both of which give the same ability at 1st level. If they are not intended to stack, these are pointless class abilities.



Based on the character write-ups in PotJ, it's pretty clear they intended the abilities to stack, so I'm going to edit Aerek to that effect.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> So I'm going to edit Aerek to that effect.




I do agree, its pretty clear that dodge bonus stack, and its also pretty clear you never want to get caught flatfooted...

My own edits to Skyka are done also... 




			
				insight said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot to mention that Urcala has a ton of creds left over, so if any of you need any, let me know.




Cool, I'm pretty much in the same boat...  pending word from AMG.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I do agree, its pretty clear that dodge bonus stack, and its also pretty clear you never want to get caught flatfooted...



Well, no one wants to get caught flat-footed. But Aerek doesn't have a massive dex bonus to lose, doesn't have any dodge bonuses beyond Deflect to lose (not yet, anyway), and is wearing pretty good armor, so being caught flat-footed is probably less of a problem for him than for most of the rest of you.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> Based on the character write-ups in PotJ, it's pretty clear they intended the abilities to stack, so I'm going to edit Aerek to that effect.




Yes, the Deflect Abilities DO stack. 



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> I was looking at POTJ today and I think I might make a few slight alterations to make Urcala a little more useful in combat. For example, the Inspire skill and the Battle Meditation feat. I plan to use this to help the more combat worthy Jedi should things turn to violence. Let me know if this is OK.




This is NOT okay. Those are horribly broken and I can't believe you would EVER imagine using things like that! Bah...players. I can't believe you people. All of you!...

...oh, wait. Sure, go ahead and use them. 

And an important note I want to make sure EVERYONE realizes: The Dodge bonus provided by Deflect(defense) is NOT automatic. You will have to choose to use it as a reaction to being fired at. This is kind of difficult in PbP setup, so when your turn comes up(if there's blaster fire involved and you've got your saber out) you'll need to tell me that you want to use Deflect(either of them) if fired on.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> so being caught flat-footed is probably less of a problem for him than for most of the rest of you.




Well, if you would be as so kind to stand in front of my character...


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well, if you would be as so kind to stand in front of my character...



You can't use a melee weapon from behind full cover...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> You can't use a melee weapon from behind full cover...



Fine, just ruin my fun...  Not that I can see my character hiding behind someone anyhow.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alright, as we're finishing up last things with characters...we shall begin! The IC thread is here!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

yay!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I've finished looking over ALL the PCs now, and here's the last things that need to be done:

*Aalun:* The group's Gand has 50 Vitality

*Bud'd:* And the Twi'lek has 35 Vitality


----------



## Vendetta

WOOOT!

50 Vitality!  I'm tough  (and can use a few more force powers)

I'll say it again with more enthusiasm...

*WOOOT!!! *


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I would say 'you're welcome' but its all in the dice. They're good at being random...though you only rolled one 8 from what I remember.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> WOOOT!




  Just go post IC before I drive down there and beat you...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh while I have a captive audience, if you would all do me one small favor for me, could you remove your signatures from your posts.  It’s really just a pet peeve of mine but I find the threads read easier if the signatures are left out.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh while I have a captive audience, if you would all do me one small favor for me, could you remove your signatures from your posts.  It’s really just a pet peeve of mine but I find the threads read easier if the signatures are left out.



 I usually try to do that, but seem to have forgotten...at least it only shows once per thread now. I'll go ahead and edit mine out.


----------



## deadestdai

35 Vitality eh? I guess Bud'd will be hiding a lot.


----------



## Vendetta

No 
Sig
.||
.||
.\/

Heh.

Anyway... I was talking with Deadestdai today and I had made an error with my character.  I bought the +2 Heavy blaster but I was thinking that considering the scouty type character that Aalun is, he probably would have a +2 rifle of some kind instead, sort of a sniper thing... can I do that?  And how much does it cost since I don't have the book, Brother Shatterstone?  

If no, I understand as the game actually started.  (I'm off to post there as well, so save yourself the trip down here, BS )


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Vendetta said:
			
		

> No
> Sig
> .||
> .||
> .\/
> 
> Heh.
> 
> Anyway... I was talking with Deadestdai today and I had made an error with my character.  I bought the +2 Heavy blaster but I was thinking that considering the scouty type character that Aalun is, he probably would have a +2 rifle of some kind instead, sort of a sniper thing... can I do that?  And how much does it cost since I don't have the book, Brother Shatterstone?
> 
> If no, I understand as the game actually started.  (I'm off to post there as well, so save yourself the trip down here, BS )



 No problem switching weapons...as for costs. a +2 Blaster Rifle would cost you 4,000cr. 

However, if you're looking at a more sniper type weapon, then you'd probably won't a Sporting Blaster Rifle. That would cost 3,200cr to be +2. Thing is, it only does 3d6 damgae compared to the regular rifle's 3d8. The sporting has +10m range, though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Hmmm ENworld is acting up big time...



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Thing is, it only does 3d6 damgae compared to the regular rifle's 3d8. The sporting has +10m range, though.




The best of anything is never off the shelf... If you want stopping power and distance you take a blaster riffle and modify its distance.  

In this case a typical blaster rifle +2 would cost:  4000 credits

To mod is range would cost another 2500* credits and the range would be: 44 m

* assuming you can’t do this yourself

There is alot of ways to do this so if you want to get online we can knock this out quicker.


----------



## Vendetta

The basic mod to increas the range is 2,500?  I can do that as I have just over 4k left anyway.  I'll use the blaster rifle since it cost the same as the Heavy Pistol I already bought... so I'm just adding the range thing and spending an extra 2,500 creds... THANKS A BUNCH GUYS!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> The basic mod to increase the range is 2,500?  I can do that as I have just over 4k left anyway.




Not quite.... It’s sort of complicated...  Basically it’s half the cost of the weapon... 

normal blaster rifle: 500 + cost of weapon (1000) = 1500 credits
mastercrafted blaster rifle +1: 1000 + cost of the weapon (2000) = 3000 credits
mastercrafted blaster rifle +2: 2000 + cost of the weapon (4000) = 6000 credits

AMG, made me pay 500 credits for someone else to do the modifications to my blaster pistol.


----------



## deadestdai

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not quite.... It’s sort of complicated...  Basically it’s half the cost of the weapon...
> 
> normal blaster rifle: 500 + cost of weapon (1000) = 1500 credits
> mastercrafted blaster rifle +1: 1000 + cost of the weapon (2000) = 3000 credits
> mastercrafted blaster rifle +2: 2000 + cost of the weapon (4000) = 6000 credits
> 
> AMG, made me pay 500 credits for someone else to do the modifications to my blaster pistol.





In which case can you make sure I paid the right costs for my lightsaber? I added the extended crit mod.


----------



## Vendetta

I'd be happy to pay the 500... as long as it is not more than 605 credits, which is what I have currently


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> In which case can you make sure I paid the right costs for my lightsaber? I added the extended crit mod.




Will do, give me a few... I tried to get AMG to allow me to mod mine but he said no dice... Looks like your, "Its better to do and ask for forgiveness than to ask first." was the way to go... He just allowed modified lightsabers.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> In which case can you make sure I paid the right costs for my lightsaber? I added the extended crit mod.




your lightsaber would cost you to create: 1733
Your critical personalization would cost: 2600
Total: 4333 credits

Also I edit your last post, basically to remove the link to that AMG provided.  (I edited his to give a better picture of the galaxy.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Okay my last IC post is hopefully vague enough that AMG can garner more ideas than lose...  but it is subject to change.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, just so theirs no doubt...  I'm ready to move on.  

(I guess we could all inform via the OOC also.)

No rush for anyone else though.   (Take your time and enjoy the game...  and if anyone has questions for Skyka it shouldn't be to hard to do.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

maybe I missed it... but maybe not...  Does anyone know Marin’s brother's name?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> maybe I missed it... but maybe not...  Does anyone know Marin’s brother's name?



 It has yet to me mentioned, and none of you actually know it. 

Also, can everyone give me a "I'm ready" type post here once you're done with questions/etc and are ready to head to hyperspace? No rush, just want to make sure everyone IS ready.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> It has yet to me mentioned, and none of you actually know it.




Okay.   Sorry, I was under the false impression that some of us had met him before...


----------



## Vendetta

I'm good to move on as well


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

I'm ready to hit the hypertrails.


----------



## deadestdai

Lead us on  our merry dance, oh Piper....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Lead us on  our merry dance, oh Piper....




You know what!  We really should report in like they do right before the first Death Star trench run!  

I’m claiming Red 3! 

(okay, yeah I'm rather bored...)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m claiming Red 3!




Okay, Biggs. Just don't get yourself shot down so easily this time!


----------



## The Goblin King

Good to go.  I have Inventory coming up this week so I am up to my eyeballs in workload.  I will try to keep up as best I can.  By Monday or Tuesday things should have calmed down.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Okay, Biggs. Just don't get yourself shot down so easily this time!



Wow put that 3 next to that 2!!!!   

I meant Red 2 cause Denis Lawson is so dreamy...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ahhhh did my above joke clean out the room or something...?  (worried look)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow put that 3 next to that 2!!!!
> 
> I meant Red 2 cause Denis Lawson is so dreamy...



 Are you sure you're worthy of the roll of Wedge?

...and yes, that was disturbing. That alone has you slated as Red Six. How's Porkins sound as a last name? 

Oh! Aaaand, for everyone in Master Kanas' group...here's your thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1804301#post1804301


----------



## drothgery

Just in case AMG was waiting for everyone to post over here, I'm ready to go, like I said in the IC thread. Don't really have time for much more than that, though; I don't think Aerek will ever have anything longer than a paragraph to say while I'm at the office unless it gets really slow at work.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Vendetta:

Last time I checked, you were with Marin's group(one of her apprentices at least, and we were dividing groups that way). Thinking about this now though, and looking at some posts it is a bit confusing. Sorry to everyone who may have gotten confused, but look at the first page of this OOC thread for the Master/Apprentice pairings...those are who you're currently with. And at the moment, Marin's group has yet to go or recieve bios. Was just waiting on all of your responses before moving you four onward.


----------



## Vendetta

ACK

actually, I thought I was with Nolem, i had originally requested to be with him...  which was why Aalun was putting out his findsman skills, thinking he would be useful... thus the mix-up.  Sorry

(I had said this early on in this thread and I guess I'm the only one that noted it )


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ACK
> 
> actually, I thought I was with Nolem, i had originally requested to be with him...  which was why Aalun was putting out his findsman skills, thinking he would be useful... thus the mix-up.  Sorry
> 
> (I had said this early on in this thread and I guess I'm the only one that noted it )



 I remember that, just that you didn't note it anywhere else so it got forgotten when the team was divided...and you didn't speak up once it was done. Its my fault for not making sure everyone was clear on thing.

See, THIS is why no one runs 8 PC games.  Aalun's skills are still very useful(if not more so, actually) to Marin's group going to Rhen Var.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Sorry to everyone who may have gotten confused, but look at the first page of this OOC thread for the Master/Apprentice pairings...those are who you're currently with.




I'll take the blame I divided the groups up cause I was bored...    Any original requests that I missed is my fault and not AMG's.  

Anyhow, the little mistake post has been cleaned up.


----------



## Vendetta

I didn't mean that his skills were not useful, only that I had been "speaking" to master Nolem in character thinking that he was my master


----------



## The Other Librarian

Good to go!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Is there a metaplot reason why these early Sith Lords don't use the Darth -X- naming convention? No reason, just wondering.




Wanted to address this here...I honestly can't tell you WHAT started the Darth naming convention, but the first Darth that I'm aware of is Darth Bane, the Sith Lord who, after he battle of Ruusan(long time after the Sith War) set up the whole Rule of Two thing. Before that, I don't know of any actual Darth...

However, most of the 'Sith' from the Sith War were actually Fallen Jedi. The big bad as it were was Exar Kun, but he was a Jedi Knight who went to Yavin IV and was possessed by the spirt of Naga Sadow(the first Sith big bad who was the big guy when the Great Hyperspace War took place). So Exar Kun is just a lost soul really, and not even who he originally was. Kun infected Ulic Qel-Droma with Sith Poison, turning the Jedi(who'd tried to infiltrate the Sith and destroy them from within). So no Darth for either of those. The rest of the 'Sith' in that time usually were possessed Jedi. Exar Kun managed to get a large amount of younger Jedi together, then smashed a Sith Holocron, which sent Force Spirits all over the place, and they possessed the students. They then went off to kill their Jedi Masters, and its really the assassinations that got Jedi Assembly's attention.

...whew, babbled a lot, but maybe you can at least make some sense out of it. The only Sith in the Sith War were spirits(mostly at least), and the Great Hyperspace War had no Darths...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, that name you wanted, for the planet, it was Korriban.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG, that name you wanted, for the planet, it was Korriban.



 Oooooh...right. Had to think about what you meant for a while there. But yeah, makes sense now. Korriban is supposedly the Sith homeworld, though there's no actual data on if that's true or not...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oooooh...right. Had to think about what you meant for a while there. But yeah, makes sense now. Korriban is supposedly the Sith homeworld, though there's no actual data on if that's true or not...




Right... but since you ran off before I could tell you last night and I was posting here I wanted to be vague...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I know that people all have other things going on in RL but there seems to be a very low number of posts going on in this game, which is a bit worrisome since new games usually have an extreme amount of post coming in do to their newness…  

So what’s the deal?  Is the game not to peoples liking?  With the internet there is only what you tell someone, I can’t, nor can the GM, read your body language and we can only go what’s said, or in this case written.


----------



## The Goblin King

Eager to play I am.  Yet perplexed by this.  When the game is in full swing, perhaps more posts we will see.  Meditate on this, I will.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

The Goblin King said:
			
		

> Eager to play I am.  Yet perplexed by this.  When the game is in full swing, perhaps more posts we will see.  Meditate on this, I will.



I hope someone finds that humorous...  It was rather lost on me. :\


----------



## deadestdai

We're just getting into our characters I think. As with anything patience is needed. I for one am enjoying it thoroughly, though more posts would be better.....

(AMG - Which "three" padewans were you reffering to? I am confused and hope I am not being stupid saying so.....)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

deadestdai said:
			
		

> We're just getting into our characters I think. As with anything patience is needed. I for one am enjoying it thoroughly, though more posts would be better.....
> 
> (AMG - Which "three" padewans were you reffering to? I am confused and hope I am not being stupid saying so.....)



 Nothing wrong with being confused. I made a little counting mistake, it seems, or I wrote that in a context that was already referring to one of the characters. My fault, sorry about that. 

...and it seems Goblin King has mutated his Sneevel into a Yoda


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> We're just getting into our characters I think. As with anything patience is needed. I for one am enjoying it thoroughly, though more posts would be better.....




I agree with your last sentience, as for patience, I'm quite patience when I have to be but that's probably lost cause I'm also quick to point out alarming trends...  As for being into your characters, I guess I have the advantage cause I'm already in mine.  (Though I do know what you speak of.  Vendetta has seen me floundering with how to RP another character of mine.)

deadestdai, I am curious of something though... In this post Master Kanas asked us all to look for life on the planet, yet only I have responded.  Why is that?

(I'm not trying to be rude, nor do I want people to feel like I'm calling them out, I' just worried about the game and I'm trying to figure out why the posts have been few and far between.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Aerek was really thinking more along the lines of checking out local news, not galactic networks [because, well, back on early 21st century earth, most newspapers in the US are available on the Internet].





			
				AMG said:
			
		

> ((OOC: As Rollan is still very low-tech and the only 'civilization' in a sense was the spaceport...there isn't anything but galactic networks to get news from.))




Just to add to this a little bit...  The Sentarrii are civilized, and they do indeed have a civilization, they simply function at a lower tech level than most of the galaxy.  (Not all of them know how to use a blaster.)  Their very tribal and most news would be passed orally through the tribe(s).  

They also speak their own language, though basic is known by most but is rarely spoken.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> deadestdai, I am curious of something though... In this post Master Kanas asked us all to look for life on the planet, yet only I have responded. Why is that?



I didn't respond because Aerek has no skills relevant to that task; I don't know about the rest of you.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Just to add to this a little bit... The Sentarrii are civilized, and they do indeed have a civilization, they simply function at a lower tech level than most of the galaxy. (Not all of them know how to use a blaster.) Their very tribal and most news would be passed orally through the tribe(s).
> 
> They also speak their own language, though basic is known by most but is rarely spoken.



I suppose it's probably not a good idea to rant about supporting economic structures and stuff like that ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> I suppose it's probably not a good idea to rant about supporting economic structures and stuff like that ...




Probably not...   



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> I didn't respond because Aerek has no skills relevant to that task; I don't know about the rest of you.




The book says you only need the force feat sense, which all of the characters have, and it also says nothing about needing to be trained in the skill.  

Long story short I think the Jedi skills can be used untrained.  (Maybe AMG can shed some light, and his ruling, on this.Long story short I think the Jedi skills can be used untrained.  (Maybe AMG can shed some light, and his ruling, on this.  )


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Not all Force Skills can be used untrained. Its just like normal skills, some are Trained Only. Check out the table on page 75 of the RCB to see which is which.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Not all Force Skills can be used untrained. Its just like normal skills, some are Trained Only. Check out the table on page 75 of the RCB to see which is which.




I see that now...  I always looked under the skill descriptions themselves...   Some are left unmarked even when the chart says they’re trained. (Illusion)

Anyhow long story short *See Force* can be used untrained.


----------



## deadestdai

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I agree with your last sentience, as for patience, I'm quite patience when I have to be but that's probably lost cause I'm also quick to point out alarming trends...  As for being into your characters, I guess I have the advantage cause I'm already in mine.  (Though I do know what you speak of.  Vendetta has seen me floundering with how to RP another character of mine.)
> 
> deadestdai, I am curious of something though... In this post Master Kanas asked us all to look for life on the planet, yet only I have responded.  Why is that?
> 
> (I'm not trying to be rude, nor do I want people to feel like I'm calling them out, I' just worried about the game and I'm trying to figure out why the posts have been few and far between.)




The reason being he asked only of "three" of his students to sense. As I had offered that Bud'd had taken to checking the console to do pretty much the same thing, that she _might_ be exempt from the request. Though, if otherwise, she'll willingly do likewise. I might be reading posts wrong, but that's how I took them. AMG has already clarified that now, so it's a moot point at best. 

Let's hope the life forms you lot sensed aren't bad ones..... :/


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Though, if otherwise, she'll willingly do likewise. I might be reading posts wrong, but that's how I took them. AMG has already clarified that now, so it's a moot point at best.




Pretty much...   Hopefully with the confusion cleared up we'll see a plethora of IC posts now. 



			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> Let's hope the life forms you lot sensed aren't bad ones..... :/




Well Rollan is a wild and untamed world so I'm going to assume its a pack of Rancors.


----------



## deadestdai

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Pretty much...   Hopefully with the confusion cleared up we'll see a plethora of IC posts now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Rollan is a wild and untamed world so I'm going to assume its a pack of Rancors.




*Looks at lightsaber and thinks that Rancor-steak doesn't sound so bad....*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> *Looks at lightsaber and thinks that Rancor-steak doesn't sound so bad....*



Oh we're a brave one...


----------



## Vendetta

YEAH!  Come on team Kanas!  Though, I think you are ahead of us.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Vendetta said:
			
		

> YEAH!  Come on team Kanas!  Though, I think you are ahead of us.



 Nope, you guys with Marin are actually ahead...though they just landed, too. 

And Rancors? pfft! Force Using Intelligent Krayt Dragons are just the weakest things on the planet...


----------



## deadestdai

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nope, you guys with Marin are actually ahead...though they just landed, too.
> 
> And Rancors? pfft! Force Using Intelligent Krayt Dragons are just the weakest things on the planet...




Force Using Krayts? 

O my.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Force Using Krayts?
> 
> O my.....



 Oh, sorry I forgot that they also are more advanced than the Sentarii, with large blaster cannons, etc. Fear. Fear much.


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry I forgot that they also are more advanced than the Sentarii, with large blaster cannons, etc. Fear. Fear much.



Fortunately, we've got a Jedi Master with us who can take care of that stuff, while we handle problems closer to our EL .


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, that last IC post didn't quite have the prompting I was expecting.. Is Master Kansas ready for Skyka to depart the ship?


----------



## Vendetta

Force wielding... EEP
*gulp*

IC:  Aalun decides to stay on the ship...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> Fortunately, we've got a Jedi Master with us who can take care of that stuff, while we handle problems closer to our EL .



 Curses! You caught the loop hole! *shakes fist*



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG, that last IC post didn't quite have the prompting I was expecting.. Is Master Kansas ready for Skyka to depart the ship?




Unless there's any pressing matters about the ship, Kanas pretty much means for the others to wait outside/inside at the ramp as the ship takes a few minutes to power down.



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Force wielding... EEP
> *gulp*
> 
> IC: Aalun decides to stay on the ship...




...you're lucky you're on Rhen Var. Ice World. Safe from...those predators at least.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

...hopefully we've got a stable ENWorld now...seems more like it.


----------



## drothgery

It'd be very useful if all of us had a language in common other than Basic. Three of the four us in Master Kanas' group speak Ryl (Twi'lek), and Barrik has an 18 int and only two languages on his character sheet. I don't suppose you'd let Andrew retroactively edit his character on that point...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> It'd be very useful if all of us had a language in common other than Basic. Three of the four us in Master Kanas' group speak Ryl (Twi'lek), and Barrik has an 18 int and only two languages on his character sheet. I don't suppose you'd let Andrew retroactively edit his character on that point...



 ...actually, I think I can be nice enough with that respect. Just so long as he doesn't pick up Sentarii(makes sense that Skyka has it, but not really the others)


And on another note: Insight, you still around?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Maybe you'll should learn Sentarrii, no one off this rock is going to know it...  Ryl is still pretty common.   Besides it looks like it might be a dead langauge...  :\ 

(Oh and I'm joking, I doubt anyone besides Master Kanas and Aerek has ever heard it spoken left alone have study it.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Honestly, I'm a little surprised no one chose to speak Durese. Duros are just as common(if not more so) as Humans in the galaxy. They were the species to pretty much colonize everything with the Humans. But sadly, they never get much credit...

((Well, technically none of the people in this are Duros(at this point at least), but still!!))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Skyka speaks Durese...   (Of course it was also your suggestion.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Shhh!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

drothgery said:
			
		

> Barrik has an 18 int and only two languages on his character sheet. I don't suppose you'd let Andrew retroactively edit his character on that point...



Doh!  I forgot my Int bonus languages.  I get four, don't I?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Yep, with an 18 Int you get to have four. Note though, that in Star Wars, Speak and Read/Write are more seperated than for D&D. One doesn't mean you have the other.


----------



## Insight

OOC: I'm still around.  Juts been real busy IRL.  I'll post when I have a chance this week (and there's something for Urcala to do).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Insight said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm still around.  Juts been real busy IRL.  I'll post when I have a chance this week (and there's something for Urcala to do).



 No problem! Just making sure you were still around.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Gently, Bud'd sidled up to Skyka and whispered, Ask them if they know where the Lost are situated here.




I hate to say it but I'm lost as to who the Lost is...


----------



## deadestdai

Hehe - It's what she calls the Sith. Think of it as those who have been "lost to the dark side".


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Hehe - It's what she calls the Sith. Think of it as those who have been "lost to the dark side".




I'm a dumb @$$...    I couldn't think of anything other than the TV show of the same name.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm a dumb @$$...    I couldn't think of anything other than the TV show of the same name.



 Heheh, don't worry it confused me, too. But I LIKE that. Very nice name for the Sith...especially since all of the "Sith" of this time aren't technically 'Sith', but fallen Jedi.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Heheh, don't worry it confused me, too. But I LIKE that. Very nice name for the Sith...




Tell it to the off worlders...   Which brings me to a question about them...  How tall are the humanoids that Skyka is talking too?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Tell it to the off worlders...   Which brings me to a question about them...  How tall are the humanoids that Skyka is talking too?



 Average human height for the planet, but the two others(that are specifically noted) are closer to 2 meters.


----------



## deadestdai

2 meters!!??
Whoah. Big lads then..... Them's for our linebacker member of hte party.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

deadestdai said:
			
		

> 2 meters!!??
> Whoah. Big lads then..... Them's for our linebacker member of hte party.



 Yep, very big compared to the rest of the natives.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Hmmm...am I crazy or did I not do the Vitality for Bud'd? Or was it just not edited in?

Ah, wait...found it. deadestdai, mind putting the 35 VP in Bud'd's character sheet?


----------



## deadestdai

O! Would be happy to!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

...though you don't HAVE to...you don't even really NEED Vitality, do you?


----------



## deadestdai

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...though you don't HAVE to...you don't even really NEED Vitality, do you?





Yer a cheeky bugger and very unfunny, but I won't tell you cos yer the GM and that would just be plain character suicide.


----------



## The Goblin King

AMG: You have a PM from me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

The Goblin King said:
			
		

> AMG: You have a PM from me.




I guess that makes your signature rater apt in this case...


----------



## Insight

Why are we calling me?  Did I not reply to something?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Insight said:
			
		

> Why are we calling me?  Did I not reply to something?



I'm pretty sure that's out of date...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Insight said:
			
		

> Why are we calling me?  Did I not reply to something?



 Its because we like you! Well...that and it is outdated. *edits that out*


----------



## drothgery

I'm not entirely sure it's worth mentioning, but I'll be away from my computer from tomorrow to Saturday; I might post something from Aerek tonight or before lunch, but that's probably the last you'll hear from him until Sunday.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alrighty. Just got a fairly big post for your group, and it seems that Andrew's also out for the moment(he's got comp trouble). I can NPC Barrick for the moment, but what would you prefer to do with Aerek?


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Alrighty. Just got a fairly big post for your group, and it seems that Andrew's also out for the moment(he's got comp trouble). I can NPC Barrick for the moment, but what would you prefer to do with Aerek?




From noon tomorrow until Saturday evening (Pacific time), you can NPC Aerek. In combat, Aerek prefers melee to ranged, and will make enemies come to him if he can. He'll usually try to keep himself between any enemies and the others, it it's at all practical. Against enemies that he thinks are a serious threat, he'll use Battlemind and other Force powers. Note that because the last batch were destroyed so easily, he doesn't consider the war droids to be a serious threat.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

From Kanas' group...



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> If I'm not misremembering things from Power of the Jedi (my books are a few thousand miles away from me right now), I don't think a normal Force Spirit can use Force Lightning. And I don't think anything other than Force Light can hurt a Force Spirit directly.




Wanted to address this here.  Light Side Spirits are much different than Dark Spirits. The DS ones are much more dangerous(obviously) and aren't just the guardian spirit type that most LS spirits are. There ARE things other than Force Light(which actually can be used untrained) that can harm the spirit, but I'm not telling what.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> There ARE things other than Force Light(which actually can be used untrained) that can harm the spirit, but I'm not telling what.




Does that mean Skyka would know rather or not her lightsaber(s) could harm the Sith spirit?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does that mean Skyka would know rather or not her lightsaber(s) could harm the Sith spirit?



 Doing a Jedi Lore check for her(like I did for Aerek)...it would be unlikely that it would harm the spirit. While I'm at it...I'll go ahead and do Jedi Lore for Barrick and Bud'd...and all the same. Unlikely that lightsabers will be useful.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Cool,  I was debating between two actions but with that knowledge I'm down to one action...  (Well besides smacking around droids and skeletons)


----------



## drothgery

Just a quick question here -- is it possible to Aid Another on a Force skill (providing all the characters involved have the relevant feats)? I've got a few ideas kicking around in the back of my head, and I'm trying to figure out if they're possible before trying to figure out if they're practical.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I don't know of anything saying you CAN'T. Only requirements would be that if you either have ranks in the skill, or it can be used Untrained.


----------



## drothgery

Just wanted to make a comment on this...



> Also, pretty much EVERYONE could use a Heal Another use. But note that only Aerek is in double digits with his VP. The rest of you are pretty much on the bring of exhaustion. Because of this, Barrick, you can only use Heal Another a few times depending on the result of the skill check.




It seems to me that in an all-Jedi party (where everyone can Heal Self), Heal Another is pretty much an "Urgent Care only" power. Heal Self recovers more VP, and doesn't cost anything. So unless you're in the middle of a fight (or in some other situation where you can't afford to wait a few hours), it's not all that practical.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Good point. 

The randomness factor is what really hurts with Heal Another when you're low on VP. Its actually possible to roll too well, and not be able to afford the cost.


----------



## drothgery

There doesn't seem to be a 2-D camera in the Star Wars equipment list. Is it safe to assume that a Star Wars comlink is at least as capable as a 21st century cell phone, and so has this capability?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Comlinks don't have any visal receptor. That's what holorecorders are for. 2d images aren't actually all the common. 

Just a note, to see a picture of a normal comlink, follow this link:

http://www.decipher.com/starwars/cardlists/premiere/dark/large/comlink.html

If you ever do want images of other things, mention it and I can likely track something down.


----------



## drothgery

I'm asking because it would be very handy right now to take some pictures, but holocorders are extremely expensive (so no one has one).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I figured that's what you were asking about. While comlinks don't have video or camera capabilities, I would allow a datapad to do that.


----------



## drothgery

Just as an FYI - I'll be away from my computer (and anyone else's, I think) from 12/24 to 12/29. So if anything happens between Christmas and New Year's, Aerek's being the strong, silent type


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I am no longer sick, and trying to get this moving again.(Sorry for the slow downs)

So, who's still around? Master Essenu's group has kind of dwindled out, and depending on how many are still around(if any), I'll be recruiting some new players to jump in. Same with Kanas' group if necessary, but I think you guys are still mostly around.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

Still here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Red 2 checking in.


----------



## deadestdai

Head-tails checking in!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

What about mini head-tails?


----------



## Vendetta

Aalun from Essenu's group checking in


----------



## deadestdai

Mini head-tails is sleeping in my lap as I type. So cute. 

Wish I could post a pic for you!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Mini head-tails is sleeping in my lap as I type. So cute.




Ahhh that's so cool.


----------



## The Other Librarian

Jei Checking in.  I should be good to go after monday (3rd).  Same goes for the GE game.


----------



## drothgery

Still here, even if I disappeared into KotOR II upon returning home last week...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> Still here, even if I disappeared into KotOR II upon returning home last week...



 *patpat*

Funnily enough, I'm finally playing through the first KotOR game. Really glad I hadn't before starting this game though...as I've had enough trouble placing things while still trying to keep 'with the timeline' of sorts. And I like the 'old' Jedi Order in the Tales of the Jedi comics that present the Jedi Order as so very different from that one in the Prequels...KotOR is just too close for comfort, IMO.

But at least I can gauge things better now, and for you who've played the first KotOR(I expect most of you have...as I'm probably the only one to come from the comics background completely) this is about 40 or so years earlier.

[/fanboyish rant]


----------



## deadestdai

Not me - I'm a comics boy too. Though it's been a while since I read 'em as they are back in my Mum's attick in the UK.


----------



## Vendetta

I took my Christmas money and bought some $50 worth o' comics... something I've not done in a long long time   (I usually buy $10 a week)


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> But at least I can gauge things better now, and for you who've played the first KotOR(I expect most of you have...as I'm probably the only one to come from the comics background completely) this is about 40 or so years earlier.




Whereas I'm coming from just the movies, the RPG sourcebooks, and KotOR.

It looks like this was a pretty rough century for the Republic and the Jedi Order, though.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> Whereas I'm coming from just the movies, the RPG sourcebooks, and KotOR.
> 
> It looks like this was a pretty rough century for the Republic and the Jedi Order, though.



 Pretty rough couple of thousand years, really.  It doesn't raelly cool down until Jedi Master Hoth fights with Darth Bane's forces and Ruusan is destroyed about a thousand years before the prequels. So...about another two to three thousand years in this game's future. That's also when Bane created the "Rule of Two" for the Sith.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, hey how is the four from Kanas doing on VP points now?  Are we still at are post battle amount? (I hope not… :worried look: )


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Since it takes an hour of rest to heal 1 VP per level, you guys are still at post battle levels. I'll post the amounts here, and crosspost them in the IC thread:

-Bud'd: 6VP
-Barrick: 5VP
-Aerek: 23VP
-Skyka: 6VP

Also, anyone seen Insight around? I plan to bring in at least one more PC to Essenu's group because of losing Goblin King...though I may bring in two more to try and get things jumpstarted again for that group.


----------



## drothgery

Just as a reminder -- Aerek's always going to use Heal Self once an hour if he's at less than 100% VP, unless something prevents him from doing so.


----------



## deadestdai

Bloody hell! We need to rest asap!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alright, Essenu's group has slowed down to only Vendetta's posting. I've got a way to jump start things for that group again, but I'm looking for two new players to come in.

Character concepts are going to be a bit restrictive for these two, but before that I need to get two interested people. Once we've got that, I'll talk with them through e-mail to get the characters ready and posted so things can keep moving.


----------



## d'Anconia

Ooh pick me pick me. I haven't read the whole thread yet, but it looks interesting

edit: Oh yeah, my email is john(dot)d(dot)cox(at)gmail.com - and although I'm mostly a lurker here, I've been really intrested in getting into a PbP game from some time, and could commit to a pretty frequent posting schedule. Hope the low post count doesn't scare you away!


----------



## Karl Green

I'm interested and post a lot 

my email is greenkarl @ hotmail DOT com


----------



## Insight

I figured the game had died.  Nothing has happened on our thread for weeks, at least nothing my character could do anything with.

I certainly hope no one was waiting around on my account.  It's just that my character hasn't had anything to do.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Tis alright, Insight. It wasn't completely dead, but sure has bordered on it, and I'm fighting to keep it going. Currently have a good way of getting it moving again, but it'll take a little bit of moving things along. 

D'Anconia and Karl:

E-mails headed your direction a little later tonight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Insight said:
			
		

> I figured the game had died.  Nothing has happened on our thread for weeks, at least nothing my character could do anything with.




AMG asked all players to post in the OOC thread back on the first of January.



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> I certainly hope no one was waiting around on my account.  It's just that my character hasn't had anything to do.




Your last post IC or OOC was 3 days before Thanksgiving...  I hate to call you out like this and I see you've been pretty active on the board during this time but if you can't find the time to at least post an OOC question in nearly two months time I don't think the game ranks to high on your list of things...

I support AMG's decision to go and look for new players.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, hey just to confirm something in your last post... The Talon isn't in any shape to fly correct?  

It might be a stupid question but its was described as being largely intact... and I'm not sure how the others will fill if Skyka started punching large holes into the side of it...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG, hey just to confirm something in your last post... The Talon isn't in any shape to fly correct?
> 
> It might be a stupid question but its was described as being largely intact... and I'm not sure how the others will fill if Skyka started punching large holes into the side of it...



 Heh. Yeah, its mostly intact. Other than the thick smoke from the rear, there doesn't look to be anything too horrible.

...of course, that doesn't mean it can fly.


----------



## Insight

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG asked all players to post in the OOC thread back on the first of January.




I was not aware that AMG had asked people to post that they were still around.



> Your last post IC or OOC was 3 days before Thanksgiving...  I hate to call you out like this and I see you've been pretty active on the board during this time but if you can't find the time to at least post an OOC question in nearly two months time I don't think the game ranks to high on your list of things...
> 
> I support AMG's decision to go and look for new players.




See, here's the thing.  I have been through so many of these games that just died that I pretty much know what the warning signs look like for the most part.  It just seemed to me like nothing was happening.  And nothing WAS happening - in game, anyway.  We kinda wandered around and talked to an NPC and investigated a ship, and it just didn't seem like it was going anywhere, and there wasn't anything for my character to do or say.

If there was something in game for my character to react to, I would certainly have done so.  It's just that at the point where the game started to drag, we were in the midst of doing things that my character has no skill or interest in.  So my not posting wasn't a lack of interest in the GAME, it was a lack of anything for my character to be doing.

But yeah, if something can kickstart our group, please by all means do so.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Insight said:
			
		

> I was not aware that AMG had asked people to post that they were still around.




Right, be responsible enough to read the threads your subscribed too.  (Its common courtesy to your fellow players and to the DM.)



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> See, here's the thing.  I have been through so many of these games that just died that I pretty much know what the warning signs look like for the most part.  It just seemed to me like nothing was happening.  And nothing WAS happening - in game, anyway.  We kinda wandered around and talked to an NPC and investigated a ship, and it just didn't seem like it was going anywhere, and there wasn't anything for my character to do or say.




So your saying at some point you stopped carrying rather or not the game continued on…  Ahhh you really need to either play, and that means posting when there isn't combat...  I'm not great writer but I can make an in character post happen even if my character isn’t speaking to the NPC or what not…  I like to think of it as being considerate to your fellow players and/or Dm.  

“Hey I don’t really have alot to say to this guy but I’m still here without you all.”




			
				Insight said:
			
		

> But yeah, if something can kickstart our group, please by all means do so.




The DM been around and he has been posting so yeah any kick starting that needs to be done is in the laps of the players...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alrighty, guys, lets not worry about this anymore.

Yes, Essenu's group has had a bit of a slower time, but that was a mix of both what they were doing AND slow player posting. Not everything is going to be combat, and sometimes your character may not like all of the current situation they get stuck in. The game has to have players that post as well as the GM, even if its just a little thing that doesn't do much.

Remember: Patience is the Jedi way. The Code and all that stuff. 

This kickstart is already in motion, though it WOULD be nice to have at least a little input other than Vendetta's in where Essenu's group is heading for. There's no rush, as this kickstart involves three parts working together without realizing it.


----------



## Karl Green

Still want two new Jedi 

I am think a young Human (from Tatooine) female Guardian by the name of Caitriona (KEE-lin) Stormflyer.

working up stuff for her and will email in a bit where her info


----------



## Karl Green

Here is a quick write up 

*Caitriona (KEE-lin) Stormflyer*: Jedi Guardian 6; Init: +3 (Dex); Defense 19 (+6 class +3 dex); Spd: 10m; Vp/WP: 22+/14; ATK +9/+4 melee* (3d8+2, crit 19-20, lightsaber) or +9/+4 range; SAVES Fort +7, Reflex +8, Will +3; SQ: Deflect (Defense +1), Deflect (Attack -4), Deflect (extend defense and attack); SZ M; FP: 7; DSP: 0; Rep +3; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 12
*Skills*: Craft (lightsaber) +6/5, Knowledge (Jedi Lore) +6/5, Rea/Write Basic, Speak Basic, Speak Ryl, Spot +3/2, Tumble +8/5 
*Force Skills*: Affect Minds +3/2, Battlemind +10/5, Empathy +5/4, Enhance Ability +6/4, Farseeing +2/1, Force Defense +8/6, Force Strike +4/2, Move Object +6/5, See Force +4/3
*Feats*: Dodge, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber), Force-Sensitive, Skill Emphasis (Battlemind), Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols, simple weapons). 
*Force Feats*: Alter, Burst of Speed, Control, Dissipate Energy, Lightsaber Defense, Sense
*Equipment*: Lightsaber*, Jedi Robes
* Cai (KEE) has constructed her own lightsaber


*Class*: Guardian   
*XP*: 10,000 XP  
*Race*: Human  
*Size*: Medium        
*Gender*: Female
*Homeworld*: Tatooine  
*Age*: 21
*Height*: 1.4 meters tall
*Weight*: 49kg
*Eyes*: Black
*Hair*: Black
*Skin*: Deeply Tanned 



How do you generate VP? 10 +12 +5d10, just wondering. I checked it a couple of times but one never knows, see if I made any mistakes


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

A quick once over look at that seems to be okay...I'll have a closer look tommorrow(err, its 1AM...later today) when I'm more coherent. As for Vitality, you get the same treatment everyone else does. Later today when I'm done looking over the class I'll do the dreaded thing and actually use dice to roll.


----------



## Karl Green

Ah must have missed that when looking for character creation. I did notice another human female guardian AFTER I had put her together so I can maybe go in a different direction if it would fit better


----------



## Insight

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So your saying at some point you stopped carrying rather or not the game continued on…  Ahhh you really need to either play, and that means posting when there isn't combat...  I'm not great writer but I can make an in character post happen even if my character isn’t speaking to the NPC or what not…  I like to think of it as being considerate to your fellow players and/or Dm.
> 
> “Hey I don’t really have alot to say to this guy but I’m still here without you all.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DM been around and he has been posting so yeah any kick starting that needs to be done is in the laps of the players...




Wow.  Like I said, I have been through enough PBP games that just died due to lack of interest, and this one had all the normal warning signs at the time.  Just because YOUR thread was going great doesn't mean they both were.

And don't assume that my not posting had anything at all to do with combat.  In fact, my character is not really a combat character at all - her strengths are in socializing.  The truth of the matter is that there hasn't been anything for her to do.  Sure, I guess I could have posted a bunch of "my character sits around doing nothing" posts, but what's the point in that?

This is the last I'm going to say on the subject.  If the game starts up again, fine.  If not, luckily my life does not revolve around whether or not my PBP games keep going or I would be one depressed fellow.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Ah must have missed that when looking for character creation. I did notice another human female guardian AFTER I had put her together so I can maybe go in a different direction if it would fit better



 Well, that's up to you. The other, Skyka, is more a Two Weapon Fighter type, so beyond race/gender/class you two are still pretty different characters when it comes to skill/feat choices.


----------



## Karl Green

Kewl well I am pretty happy with her right now so if cool I will stick with her write up


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Kewl well I am pretty happy with her right now so if cool I will stick with her write up




I haven't seen the write up but if you’re looking for my blessing you have it...  It’s the background that defines the character, not the mechanics and/or gender.


----------



## dead_radish

*Pads around, following AMG's Star Wars games.*

So, AMG, if you're still looking for alts, as in most of your other threads, I'm interested.    My math suggests you needed 2, and got 1, but I want to be sure.

If you do need an alt, let me know, and I can put something together.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Pads around, following AMG's Star Wars games.*
> 
> So, AMG, if you're still looking for alts, as in most of your other threads, I'm interested.    My math suggests you needed 2, and got 1, but I want to be sure.
> 
> If you do need an alt, let me know, and I can put something together.



 Well, the Imperial game is DEFINITELY looking for players now, so check that out for sure. As for this one, we've got a definite one from Karl, but I need to hear back from our other.

So its kind of one and a half at this point.


----------



## d'Anconia

Hey guys,
I'm going to have to bow out of this one. When I volunteered a couple of days ago, I though I was going to be able to get my hands on the Star Wars sourcebook fairly easily, but I haven't been able to find any of my friends who have one to borrow. Plus, real life cropped up the week and kind of threw a kink in things.

Sorry!
John


----------



## dead_radish

So, was that the other?  

I know, I know.  I'm a pest.  I just keep picking games that die out, and this one is already running, which is a good start, and AMG is an active DM, which is also good.  

However, if you'd rather let someone else in, since I just started the Imp game, I understand.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

d'Anconia said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> I'm going to have to bow out of this one. When I volunteered a couple of days ago, I though I was going to be able to get my hands on the Star Wars sourcebook fairly easily, but I haven't been able to find any of my friends who have one to borrow. Plus, real life cropped up the week and kind of threw a kink in things.
> 
> Sorry!
> John



 Tis alright. Vader will not be sent to your place of residence this time. 

Karl:

More detailed look over of Caitriona. Looks good. Don't see any glaring problems. Rolling VP for you now...[insert your prayers to the Force here]

VP for Caitriona: 51VP. Not too bad.

You can go ahead and post the character's stats in the RG thread. If you wouldn't mind, could you use a format like one of the other players in the game? Just something a little spread out. You can go ahead and put up a basic background, too, but we need that second character before anymore of that. 

And on that note...dead_radish, I've got no problem with you diving into this. There's at least one person in this game also playing in another of mine, and since no one else has spoken up in this thread, nothing wrong with using you as the second new character. If you could give me your e-mail so I can shoot you some background info and get you and Karl figuring a few things out, it shouldn't be too long to get you two into this.


----------



## Lobo Lurker

I'm also around Ankh. Though I'm in quite a few games on this board and running my own. If you need another alternate, I'm willing to stand by.


----------



## Karl Green

Ah where oh where is the RG? I looked and did not see anyone for this game. Is it named something else? I was off a couple of points for Skills so added them in if cool. Added a very small history 

Here is the basic sheet...



		Code:
	

[b]Name[/b]: Caitriona [I](KEE-lin)[/I] 'Cai' Stormflyer 
[b]Class[/b]: Guardian    [b]Race[/b]: Human   [b]Size[/b]: Medium   [b]Gender[/b]: Female

[b]Str[/b]: 14 (+2)   [b]Level[/b]: 6            [b]XP[/b]: 10,000
[b]Dex[/b]: 16 (+3)   [b]BAB[/b]: +6/1           [b]WP[/b]: 14
[b]Con[/b]: 14 (+2)   [b]Grapple[/b]: +8         [b]VP[/b]: 51
[b]Int[/b]: 12 (+1)   [b]Speed[/b]: 10m          [b]Force Points[/b]: 7
[b]Wis[/b]: 12 (+1)   [b]Init[/b]: +1            [b]Dark Side Points[/b]: 0
[b]Cha[/b]: 12 (+1)   [b]ACP[/b]: -0             [b]Reputation[/b]: +3

             [b]Base + Class + Dex + Size + Nat + Misc + Total
Defense[/b]:      10     +6     +3     +0    +0     +0      19
[b]Touch[/b]: 19              [b]Flatfooted[/b]: 16
[b]Armor DR[/b]: n/a

          [b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
Fort:       5     +2     0     +7
Ref:        5     +3     0     +8
Will:       2     +1     0     +3

[b]Weapon        Attack  Damage  Critical[/b]
Lightsaber*      +9/+4   3d8+2      19-20
Unarmed          +5      1d3+4      **

[b]Languages[/b]: [I]Speaks[/I]: Ryl
[I]Read/Write[/I]: Basic

[b]Special Abilities[/b]
Deflect (Defense +1)
Deflect (Attack -4)
Deflect (extend defense and attack)

[b]Feats[/b]: 
Dodge
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Lightsaber)
Force-Sensitive
Skill Emphasis (Battlemind)
Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons)
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols)

[b]Force Feats[/b]:
Alter
Burst of Speed
Control
Dissipate Energy
Lightsaber Defense
Sense

[b]Skill Points[/b]: 54  [b]Max Ranks[/b]: 9/4.5
[b]Skills              Ranks   Mod   Misc  Total[/b]
Craft (lightsaber)     5     +1     0     +6
Knowledge (Jedi Lore)  5     +1     0     +6
Spot                   2     +1     0     +3
Tumble                 5     +3     0     +8

[b]Force Skills        Ranks   Mod   Misc  Total[/b]
Affect Minds           2     +1     0     +3
Battlemind             6     +2    +3    +11
Empathy                4     +1     0     +5
Enhance Ability        4     +2     0     +6
Farseeing              1     +1     0     +2
Force Defense          6     +2     0     +8
Force Stealth          2     +2     0     +4
Force Strike           4     +2     0     +6
Move Object            5     +1     0     +6
See Force              3     +1     0     +4

[b]Equipment:              Cost  Weight[/b]
Lightsaber               n/a     1kg
Jedi Robes               n/a   1.5kg                
Comlink                  n/a   0.1kg 

[b]Homeworld[b]: Tatooine  
[b]Age[/b]: 21
[b]Height[/b]: 1.4 meters tall
[b]Weight[/b]: 49kg
[b]Eyes[/b]: Black
[b]Hair[/b]: Black
[b]Skin[/b]: Deeply Tanned


[Brief History]
Caitriona (Cai for short) Stormflyer is a young Padawan on the verge of becoming a Jedi Knight. Her training under Master Folgo'th had been arduous and at times frustrating, but Cai never thought that it was too demanding. She always understood the and accepted that learning the way of the Force is a journey, not a destination. All the exercises, the meditations, and training seemed natural to her, as though the Force itself were guiding her along.

On their last mission together, Master Folgo'th disappeared and left Cai alone, trapped on this world far from the Republic. She has thought and meditated on this for some months now, and was almost ready to give into despair when she saw the 'star' falling from the sky and sensed the Force moving her forward…


----------



## drothgery

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Ah where oh where is the RG?




It's here http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=103089 (I'm running Aerek, our Jedi Linebacker, in the other thread).


----------



## dead_radish

I'm guessing Wookiee are okay, so here's my thoughts.  I may modify if I get ahold of a couple extra sourcebooks, though.

*Wryy'ethh
Male Wookiee Force Adept 1/Jedi Guardian 5*

*ABILITY SCORES*
STR 20 (+5)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 8 (-1)
CHA 6 (-2)

*SPECIES & CLASS ABILITIES*

+4 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Wis, -2 Cha
Wookiee Rage
+2 Racial bonus to climb
Extraordinary Recuperation
Weapon Group Proficiency (Simple Weapons)
Weapon Group Proficiency (Primitive Weapons)
Weapon Group Proficiency (Blaster Pistols)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Lightsaber)
Deflect - Defense +1, Deflect Attack -4
Lightsaber Damage +1d8
Reputation +2

*COMBAT MODS & SAVES*
*Base Attack Bonus*: +5
*Base Defense Bonus*: +8
*Base Defense*: 18
*Vitality*: 34
*Wounds*: 14
*Force Points*: 6
*Dark Side Points*: 0
*Init*: +2
*Fortitude*: +7
*Reflex*: +7
*Willpower*: +4

*ATTACKS*
*Lightsaber (Melee)*: Att +12, Dmg 3d8+5, Crit 19-20/x2
*Heavy Blaster (Ranged)*: Att +7, Dmg 3d8, Crit 20/x2, RI 8m, Stun DC 18
*Heavy Blaster (Ranged)*: Att +3/+3, Dmg 3d8, Crit 20/x2 RI 8m, Stun, DC 18
*Stun Grenade (Thrown)*: Att +7, FSDC 15 (Direct Hit), 12 (within 4m blast radius), RI 10m (Thrown)

*SKILLS*

Craft - Lightsaber (5) +7
Climb (7) +14
Hide (4) +6
Intimidate (0) +2
Jump (6) +11
Spot (4) +3
Survival (4) +3
Tumble (7) +9
*FORCE SKILLS*

_Battlemind (9) +13_
_Enhance Ability (9) +11_
_Heal Self (7) +5_

*FEATS*

_Alter_
_Control_
_Sense_
_Burst of Speed_
_Mettle_
Track
*LANGUAGES*: Read/Speak/Understand: Shryiwook; Read/Understand: Basic, Calamari, TBD

*EQUIPMENT*

Lightsaber (Self-Crafted; Color: Forest Green)
Heavy Blaster
2 Stun Grenades
Comlink
Datapad + 10 Blank Cards

*BACKGROUND*
Wryy'ethh was born on Kashyyyk to a thriving Wookiee village.  He was raised to be a hunter, but early on, it was clear he had a deeper connection to the animals around him than his fellow hunters.  A tribal shaman recognized his abilities early on, and began training him in Wookiee traditions.  He learned to focus his thoughts and enhance his abilities by contacting his ancestors, and drawing on their strength and knowledge.  He was a bright student, but he lacked a deeper sense of the forest like many of his tribemates.  Still, he picked up the more martial teachings quickly enough, and was soon escorting guides through the deep forest.  It was on one such excursion that he and his hunting party stumbled across an amazing sight - perhaps 10 beings, of races never before seen on Kashyyyk.  Three of them were cleared beset by the rest.  The three stood with glowing energy weapons in hand, deflecting blaster shots and repelling all attempts to strike them down, but unable to do more than defend themselves.  Their opponents simply felt *wrong* to Wryy'ethh - they glowed with an evil light, and were clearly disconnected from their surroundings.  To Wryy'ethh, there was only one choice.  He drew his Rykk blade, and charged the group.  His hunting party trusted him, and followed suit.  Between the combined efforts of the 3 defenders and 10 angry wookiees, the unnatural foes fell quickly.  From there, it was only a matter of time before Wryy'ethh's force sensitivity was revealed, and he was offered training under a true Jedi Master.  They taught him to see his tribal teachings in terms of the Force, and built on his natural strength, teaching him to wield a lightsaber, and also teaching him when to do so.  Wryy'ethh soon became comfortable with his new role, and took gladly to the goals of the J'dai.  Since then, he has performed his duties for the J'dai Council willingly and happily.

He has begun to travel the galaxy, eager to see new planets and new sights.  His great strength serves him well, but he does still remember his training as a hunter - he will do his best to find hidden locations to observe and study opponents, and his natural coloration aids in that.  He has come to accept that many in the galaxy will not understand his speech, and, like many wookiees, relies on his actions to explain his thoughts.  He has learned a few native tongues, though he is often frustrated that he cannot speak the language as well understand.

Wryy'ethh has only recently crafted his own saber - until several months ago, he was still using a saber he found on the body of a defeated foe.  He returned to Kashyyyk to craft the saber, and spent three weeks isolated in the forests while crafting it.  When he returned, it glowed an intense, deep green, seemingly in tune with the forests.  The hilt has a very organic feel, even hving several beaded feathers and predator teeth bound to the hilt, and hanging from it.  Wryy'ethh is intensely proud of his saber, to the point that it is a worry that he is now focusing too much of himself on an item, rather than the Force itself.

However, while Wryy'ethh was in the forest in isolation, tragedy struck.  His Master, Folgo'th was a noted J'dai weapon master, and was fighting in several skirmishes with the Sith.  And he never returned.  Only one warrior survived the conflict, and he told tales that lead Wryy'ethh and Cai, his fellow padawan, to Deep Space to track down the master's killer.  Wryy'ethh worries that, as his Master fell to a Sith, his spirit may not be able to rejoin his ancestors in the Force, and he is determined to either find and kill his Master's murderer, or ensure that his Master's spirit is laid to rest.  The J'dai Council disagreed with this decision, but Wryy'ethh called on his village elders, and his Wookiee traditions, and convinced them that there was no other choice.  He went without their approval, but without their censure as well.


*APPEARANCE*
*Height*:  7'8" (2.36 meters)
*Weight*: 332 lbs (150 kg)
*Eyes*: Black
*Hair*: Brown/Black
*Distinguishing Marks*: Lots and lots of fur. 
*Age*: 26
*Images*: 1 2


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Overall, looks good...but some things you need first.(which is why I wanted to e-mail you, but ah well)

First: Your background will need to be altered so that it meshes with Karl's. i.e. Both of you need to work together to get a few details figured out. Your character and Karl's are apprentices of the same Jedi Master. The Master was killed in the recent Sith Wars, when is up to the two of you. The important point is that, to be out in the part of space you need to be at, you can't be doing anything for the Jedi Order. Essentially, there's no one out in this part of space unless they've been ordered to or are working independently. So, its likely that the two of you are out there in a revenge type of thing. Not fallen Jedi, but probably bordering on it or at least leaning that direction.

Second: As far as I know(of the top of my head at least), none of the PCs speak Shryiwook. No one would have any idea what your Wookie is saying.


----------



## dead_radish

No, no they don't.    However, a lot of them haven't defined their language picks yet....  

I figure he's gotten used to gestures, or typing.  Although - could a Wookiee J'dai use telepathy to communicate in a language he knew?

As for the co-ordination - that's easy enough.  I purposefully didn't define anything he did between leaving the planet and crafting the saber, so that's easy enough.

And I've adjusted for the "why" in the bg now.  

Since I don't have any jedi books, are there any handy saber mods I could pick up?  Keen, stunning, bonus damage, or increased defense, perhaps?


----------



## dead_radish

Double post.  Nothing to see here....


----------



## drothgery

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *APPEARANCE*
> *Height*:  7'8"
> *Weight*: 232
> *Eyes*: Black
> *Hair*: Brown/Black
> *Distinguishing Marks*: Lots and lots of fur.
> *Age*: 26




Just a note here -- at 7' 8" and 232 lbs, your Wookie is really skinny. Kevin Garnett is 6' 11" and 220 lbs; Shaq is 7' 1" and 325.


----------



## dead_radish

D'oh.  That was a typo - was meant to be 332, not 232.  Thanks!


----------



## Karl Green

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Second: As far as I know(of the top of my head at least), none of the PCs speak Shryiwook. No one would have any idea what your Wookie is saying.




Note I have a bonus language that I could change to Shryiwook... make sense as we were students... I did not expect a wookie Jedi (althought I have see then )


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Note I have a bonus language that I could change to Shryiwook... make sense as we were students... I did not expect a wookie Jedi (althought I have see then )



 Very true. From Wookie Rebel to Wookie translator. Could that be some form of poetic justice? 



			
				dead_radish said:
			
		

> Since I don't have any jedi books, are there any handy saber mods I could pick up? Keen, stunning, bonus damage, or increased defense, perhaps?




Nope, nothing like that. The bonus damage comes from class features. The only lightsaber's I'd allow with something close to a stunning effect are the practice ones that are in the Power of the Jedi book.

Important info for Wryy:

Just rolled your Vitality. Came out as a 43. Not bad at all. Go ahead and edit that into your stats and post them into the RG thread(linked on previous page).

Now, I have something for both of your new recruits:
[sblock] This is a semi-IC background info for the two of you. Basically, you both have a single ship. Likely a basic, nondescript shuttle of sorts. The stats of it really aren't important, as space combat isn't really a focus of this game(...yet). While traveling, you pick up this message:

"---trouble on Rollan. Shouldn't have left things unchecked for so long. Natives dead or changed into some horrible mockeries of their former selves. Seen similar Sith alchemy in the early years of the war. Have identified at least one small enclave of Sith. Most former natives. All female. Likely the old Force users on the planet. Statues and writings indicate an eyeless man 'saved' them all. It also says he left to find the...resting place of the ancient Sith. I think I translated it wrong, but that's the best I've got. Sounds to me like your brother...Have encountered four of the dark siders now. Students are all alive, as am I. Will repeat this message once more before shutting down systems to conserve power.

"Repeat. This is Jedi Master Kanas aboard the Ossus Talon. Marin, the Talon is badly damaged from a rough landing. I doubt I can get the engines back online for another few months. I'm not asking you for a pickup, though. There is serious trouble on Rollan. Shouldn't have left things unchecked for so long. Natives dead or changed..."

You would recognize the name of the Jedi Master as a friend of your fallen Master. Though you never knew Kanas, your Master spoke highly of him and his apprentices many times. So, the two of you would have hunted down the coordinates to 'Rollan', and then head out to help this Jedi Master out. Because of your location, it will only be a short hyperspace jump.

This means I can get you into the game within the next week(real time). If you could, give me a message to send on the same channel back once you arrive on Rollan. Post it here in the OOC thread in [ sblock ] like this. Then, we can get you two into the main game. [/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green

For GM and dead_radish [sblock]How about…
"Master Kanas, this is Jedi Caitriona Stormflyer and Jedi Wryy'ethh, aboard the _Peace Remembrance_. We have received your message and are inboard too your location now. Will contact you again when we are insystem" [/sblock]


----------



## dead_radish

[sblock]
Edit: Works for me.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

[sblock]Should have made myself a bit more clear(i.e. get sleep). The message you recieved repeated once, and then cut off. It was likely a recording. The message for you guys to send back that I need is for when you arrive IN SYSTEM. Sorry for confusion. [/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green

ok ...[sblock]
 How about, when the get in system…
"Master Kanas, this is Jedi Caitriona Stormflyer and Jedi Wryy'ethh, aboard the _Peace Remembrance_. We received your message and came as soon as we could. We are insystem and heading to you ship as best possible speed. Are you in danger, or in need a medical aid?"[/sblock]


----------



## dead_radish

[sblock]
Good enough.  Everything I thought to add was really covered in that short message
[/sblock]

And that sblock tag is just freakin' cool.  I'd never seen it before.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

*bump?*

(Don’t mind me…   I’m just rather excited, and impatient, to get this game back on the road!  )


----------



## dead_radish

Same here!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Me too!

...but since things are just now back online, maybe its a good idea to give the other PCs a chance to pop in and give some IC posts. Kanas' group just got overloaded with information, anyway. Worry not, dead_radish, you'll be in soon!


----------



## dead_radish

Rrorooowr!  Raannnn!  Graaaaaak naaaaa wyyr!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...but since things are just now back online, maybe its a good idea to give the other PCs a chance to pop in and give some IC posts. Kanas' group just got overloaded with information, anyway.




True, I can't fault your thinking on this but it has been 3 days since we had any information to process.  

(I would say that ENworld has been stable for 14 hours...   10 PM PST)

Deadestdai, hasn't been seen for 18 hours. 

Drothgery, 30 minutes ago but he did have last post. 

Andrew D. Gable, 1 minute ago

I would say in a few hours it will be safe to continue but I bow to your superior wisdom and willpower in this matter.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Shatterstone's monitering all of us. I say he's plotting something. Quick, no one post for two minutes and see if he loses it!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Shatterstone's monitering all of us. I say he's plotting something. Quick, no one post for two minutes and see if he loses it!




Monitoring...  No.  Plotting, but of course.


----------



## dead_radish

Woo!  I found myself a cache of books, so I have a few questions about Wryy'ethh.  I found a few feats and force skills I'd be interested in adding - how do you feel about Agile Riposte (From the Hero's guide, I think - I can give you the write up if you need it), Force Light and Plant Surge Force Skills?


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Shatterstone's monitering all of us. I say he's plotting something. Quick, no one post for two minutes and see if he loses it!




Maybe, but if I went too long without posting (assuming I'm not overly distracted by that "job" thing that allows me to spend a small fortune on rent for a 1-bedroom apartment in San Diego, or another game as good as KotOR II), I might lose it, so that's no good...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

dead_radish:

Agile Repose is fine. As for the two other Force skills...Plant Surge is fine, but if you want Force Light I'd suggest having it be something you pick up later on from being taught. Its not exactly a common skill(neither is Plant Surge, but a Wookie Jedi with that makes sense).

drothgery:

The two minutes ago was already about 2 hours ago. I think Shatterstone's gone crazy by now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The two minutes ago was already about 2 hours ago. I think Shatterstone's gone crazy by now.




Yes, but that's because I've been overly distracted by that "job" thing that...  and not because the game hasn't moved...  

Oh check you PM box for signs of my insanity.


----------



## Karl Green

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Me too!
> 
> ...but since things are just now back online, maybe its a good idea to give the other PCs a chance to pop in and give some IC posts. Kanas' group just got overloaded with information, anyway. Worry not, dead_radish, you'll be in soon!




Me to I hope


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Me to I hope



 Nah, I'm going to leave you stranded in space floating in oblivion and give the ship to your Wookie friend. 

...am I joking, or not?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, your in the wrong forum!


----------



## dead_radish

Karl: I don't have any pilot, so I'll keep you around.  Don't worry....

Adding Plant Surge, updating feats.


----------



## Karl Green

Pilot? Ah er... looks back at his character... hmm


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Pilot? Ah er... looks back at his character... hmm





Use the Force, Luke. Let go, Luke. Luke, trust me...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Don't worry about the pilot skill. You can still technically fly without it...just avoid anything beyond taking off and landing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Don't worry about the pilot skill. You can still technically fly without it...just avoid anything beyond taking off and landing.




Like they can do any worse than Master Kanas did...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

He actually has a couple of ranks in Pilot, thankyouverymuch


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> He actually has a couple of ranks in Pilot, thankyouverymuch




Oh was that what that was?  I thought it was Profession: Lumberjack.


----------



## dead_radish

Is someone a bit antsy for a game, hmmmm?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

A bit?! Shatterstone won't leave me alone! Going to have to smack Skyka down soon...

On another note, finally heading home in a bit, so I'll be gone for 6 or so hours on a car trip. But I have just finished a sketch for Skyka(yeah, I'm behind) and that means that Bud'd is next in line. Twi'lek Jedi fun.


----------



## dead_radish

Just as an FYI for AMG, and anyone else - any direct links you had to posts that included /forums/ should have the /forums removed - the links are now just www.enworld.org/showthread.....  I know AMG has links from his sig, and I've had to fix them manually when pulling up games.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> A bit?! Shatterstone won't leave me alone! Going to have to smack Skyka down soon...




Isn’t that the standard operating procedure around here?   

Who's taken the most damage in combat? Skyka

Whose background is swathed in tragedy? Skyka (Though I'll take the blame for this one.)

Whose people have been slaughtered in mass genocide by the Sith? Skyka's  

so yeah I guess she's going to get smacked around somemore...   

(Note: I'm not complaining about any of this...  I think it will make for a far more interesting character and game. )


----------



## deadestdai

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> A bit?! Shatterstone won't leave me alone! Going to have to smack Skyka down soon...
> 
> On another note, finally heading home in a bit, so I'll be gone for 6 or so hours on a car trip. But I have just finished a sketch for Skyka(yeah, I'm behind) and that means that Bud'd is next in line. Twi'lek Jedi fun.




OOooo!

Now remember - she's the best looking on of the group. Especially better looking than that Skyka ho. I mean, even our MonCal pal is prettier than she! 

Never mind me - just woken up after a night of baby colic crying and I am feeling a little silly.

(I had started my own pic of Bud'd, first time I tried drawing in years. But lack of confidence showed it's ugly head again and I stopped. I am glad you are taking up the challenge now.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Now remember - she's the best looking on of the group. Especially better looking than that Skyka ho. I mean, even our MonCal pal is prettier than she!




Okay, somewhere in the middle of your rant you disproved yourself...  

Though for the record I have no issues with  Bud'd being prettier than Skyka...  Whom I see as looking slightly to cold to be of extreme attractiveness, but I imagine that in Star Wars theirs more, “Beauty is in the Eye of the Beholder” than in most D&D games. 

Sorry mini-tails kept you up late last night.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Now remember - she's the best looking on of the group. Especially better looking than that Skyka ho. I mean, even our MonCal pal is prettier than she!




Well, that may be tough, but I'll try. The Skyka sketch is probably at least a little more idealized and comic book-like than she really is. Shatterstone's seen the sketch and I'll upload it for all to see once its shaded(tommorrow or at most later this week).

I shall do my best to make Bud'd the best looking.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Skyky indeed does look good. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I shall do my best to make Bud'd the best looking.




I would rather see some sort of, "see no evil, speak no evil, hear no evil" but what ever floats Deadestdai’s boat.


----------



## deadestdai

Nah, you've both got it right. Bud'd IS supposed to look a little "off-ish" and aloof. 

I look forward to seeing what you can make of her!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I hope I can live up to your image of her, deadestdai. 

...and I couldn't resist it. Skyka's basic line art image is now up on my art page. You can see her here:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/14515174/

Just remember, she isn't technically that strong looking.


----------



## dead_radish

So, how's the integration coming, AMG?    Wookiees kept waiting often get scary, or smelly, and I don't think Cai wants either of those....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Getting you two in should occur this week. Heck, it could be today. It really depends on the other PCs when I can get a chance to lure the two of you in.


----------



## dead_radish

Railroad them!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Railroad them!




I think they need to post for him before that can happen...


----------



## dead_radish

BAH!  "You all act in accordance with the Force, being good Jedi.  Things happen as they should.  Look, a wookiee!"

I could so run this game....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

dead_radish said:
			
		

> "You all act in accordance with the Force, being good Jedi.  Things happen as they should.  Look, a wookiee *head sitting on a stick! And look! Two arms! Twenty meters apart! No legs or body, but you have this odd feeling that it was a Jedi come to your aid...an overzealous Jedi who rushed when he should have waited!*"




Fixed it for you. 

[sblock]...and wow, that was vindictive. I'm getting cruel lately.[/sblock]


----------



## dead_radish

Cybernetic body parts would be fine, yes.  Can I have a missle launcher in my chest?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Cybernetic body parts would be fine, yes.  Can I have a missle launcher in my chest?



 He don't know me very well, do he? 

Aaaaand, Skyka's done. http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/14544578/

Bud'd is currently a blank piece of paper on the desk here, but I've got an interesting idea for her.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> He don't know me very well, do he?




Hmmm my post didn't go through at work...  I was, "Sure as long as you want it pointed at you." 

Sweet, sweet work!   and I like it alot.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

dead_radish and Karl Green:

[sblock]Get ready for a response. For the moment, we'll do this in sblocks here in the OOC thread with me transposting between forums until you actually meet up with Kanas' group.[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green

AMG and dr
[sblock]Kewl[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

How disconnected is Jedi training at this time? Which is to say is it reasonable to assume that we've run into the newcomers before?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> How disconnected is Jedi training at this time? Which is to say is it reasonable to assume that we've run into the newcomers before?



 Before the destruction of Ossus just before the Sith War, most Jedi knew each other even though they were much less organized than in later times. You may not actually recognize the names of certain apprentices, but you would have at least heard of all the Jedi Masters that were around.

Now, though, with the Jedi Order moving its base of operations to Dantooine, things are much more fragmented and scattered. Its possible that you've run into these newcomers, but you would only know them vaguely, and probably not thier names. Now...if they'd named a Master, you would at least know that much.

Sooo, at the moment, you've got only their word to take.


----------



## dead_radish

[sblock]

Yeah!

Did I mention that I think Sblocks are just fun?

[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

KG and DR:[sblock]Though it takes a few minutes, you get a response from the same voice you recieved before: "_Peace Remembrance_, this is Master Kanas. Sorry for the delay but its a bit hectic down here as you might imagine. We don't need any kind of medical aid and everyone's okay, but the ship's not going to be flight worthy for a long time without the proper parts. Lock onto our location in the eastern forests and try to set down as close as you can. I believe the nearest empty patch of land is a burned village just south. It will be easier to speak in person...and I believe we could use your help."[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

And before I forget. My current plotting is actually going to need one more PC. This is NOT as a replacement for other characters. If someone wants to get into this game, please send me a private message(if you can) OR e-mail me at ankhmorporkguard AT gmail DOR com.

Do not post here. (Cue mysterious music)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Do not post here. (Cue mysterious music)




I'll post if I want too...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Stupid moderator in my games trying to usurp my athority...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I stand corrected, all mighty of the mighty, wisest of the wise, etc. etc. etc..




Ahhhh much better.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

First Piratecat messes with the posts per page to keep people from reading my Story Hour, and now the player in my game is editing my posts! This is my second call for a revolt!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> First Piratecat messes with the posts per page to keep people from reading my Story Hour, and now the player in my game is editing my posts! This is my second call for a revolt!




Simmer down simmer down.   I'm just joshing ya.  How did Pkitty's changing the number pf posts per a page negativity effect your story hour?


----------



## dead_radish

[sblock]

Wryy'ethh looks satisfied, and nods, growfling (sort of a growl, rumble, hum) a bit to himself.  "Srraa gronnn Yy'rk." (Good.  We should go.).  

Do we know anything about this Kanas?
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Simmer down simmer down.   I'm just joshing ya.  How did Pkitty's changing the number pf posts per a page negativity effect your story hour?



 Sure you are...now. Time to strike Skyka down.  And PCat's evil evil move is presented in the fact that some people only read SHs with a certain amount of pages(ten being mentioned in the thread)...I was about to reach ten when he changed it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> PCat's evil evil move is presented in the fact that some people only read SHs with a certain amount of pages(ten being mentioned in the thread)...I was about to reach ten when he changed it.




That seems to be rather silly of them...  A post can contain either 3 characters or pages worth of information...


----------



## Karl Green

AMG and dg 
[sblock]Cai nods in agreement and replies "We will be there shortly. I will transmit our transponder so that you can track up Master" and will then direct the ship in that direction and land it where directed.
Poor naive Padawins [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery 



Spoiler



Check your PM Box.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Karl and DG: Feel free to drop the access ramp and say hello. 

Oh, and a little note for you DG: Taking a cue from how Karl does a Wookie in my Rebel game, when you do dialogue go ahead and post whatever growling type of stuff you want...but please put the actual translation of it in [ spoiler ] text afterwards so that anyone that DOES understand Shyriiwook knows what you're saying.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alrighty, Kanas group, some updates for you. First off, if its okay I'm going to jump some time ahead to get us on our way again...but before that. Experience.

Aerek, Skyka, Barrick, and Bud'd all recieve 4,300XP for all they've gotten through.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

Hoody-hoo!  XP!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Hoody-hoo!  XP!



 Ahh, Experience. The medicine that can cure anything.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Ahh, Experience. The medicine that can cure anything.



Bah!  Levels or nothing.


----------



## deadestdai

Levels aren't worth anything if you can't feel like you had to work for them though?

A little more work for a level is worth lots more.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Levels aren't worth anything if you can't feel like you had to work for them though?




worked for it?  I posted my ass off!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Kanas Group:

I'll have a hand drawn map for reference sketeched up and scanned...hopefully won't take too long to get it together.

And on the note of scanning...Bud'd has been finished: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/14917022/


----------



## deadestdai

She's ace mate!

Sorry the skin colour gave you problems though. :/


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> She's ace mate!




Yes she's very good...  _looks envious_ 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You didn't find much all that interesting beyond trees and animals that continually stayed out of sight.))




Hell, if trees that moved constantly to stay out of sight isn't interesting then I don't know what is...   

AMG, what words did Skyka recognize?  (You can PM them to me...)  Sorry for not asking IC but I would like to wait for a pm before I respond IC.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

deadestdai said:
			
		

> She's ace mate!
> 
> Sorry the skin colour gave you problems though. :/



 It was just tough trying to not let her skin fade into the colour of her clothes. That and the whole changing colour thing in the lekku was interesting.  Nothing to be sorry about, I was cursing the page enough about how crazy Twi'lek's actually look(head tails double the height of the forehead and make them look goofy).

And Shatterstone. Shut it or the trees will eat you!

As for words she recognized, nothing more than names for mountains, sections of forest, etc.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

dead_radish, you really should go back to the spoiler tags...  Skyka doesn't know Shyriwook and I shouldn't see your communications.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> dead_radish, you really should go back to the spoiler tags...  Skyka doesn't know Shyriwook and I shouldn't see your communications.



 Yeah, I'll second this. Spoiler is since only a couple of us actually know the language(Kanas does, actually). Its one of the downfalls of playing a wookie. Not usually the best conversationalists. 

On another note, how do you guys like the use of images like that? If you like them, I'll continue to mine some old Tales of the Jedi/other SW comics and books for other reference images.


----------



## dead_radish

I assumed that those two phrases were obvious enough.  Hence the "Loose translation" descriptor.  

I like the images - very handy.  I like the old tales books, too, so there ya go.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

dead_radish said:
			
		

> I assumed that those two phrases were obvious enough.  Hence the "Loose translation" descriptor.




They where obvious only cause I saw the loose translation...   (Besides it sets a bad precedent of allowing loose translations in the future.  Just edited it so that it mimics the others.  )



			
				dead_radish said:
			
		

> I like the images - very handy.




Very much so!


----------



## dead_radish

Bah.  I try to be lazy, and leave out the physical informations that one time, cause I was playing Matrix online, and BS busts me on it.

*sniffle*  You guys don't love me any more....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Wookie love is best left out of this.


----------



## Vendetta

/snicker on


----------



## dead_radish

"Took his head clean off...."

See Penny Arcade for further elucidation, if necessary.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Yeah, saw that Monday. Disturbingly appropriate.


----------



## deadestdai

*sing in a childish fashion*

Allun's gonna die-ee! Allun's gonna die-ee!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Hehehehe.

Yeah, Aalun is the first to get the chance for a lightsaber duel. But who says he's gonna die? 1 on 1 is much better odds than what you guys are walking into...what is it? 5 vs. Temple?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yeah, Aalun is the first to get the chance for a lightsaber duel. But who says he's gonna die? 1 on 1 is much better odds than what you guys are walking into...what is it? 5 vs. Temple?




Well I guess you know that someone is reading the other game thread now...


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Hehehehe.
> 
> Yeah, Aalun is the first to get the chance for a lightsaber duel. But who says he's gonna die? 1 on 1 is much better odds than what you guys are walking into...what is it? 5 vs. Temple?




Hey, we haven't started fighting quite yet.


----------



## Vendetta

Aalun's not so great with a weapon... so... let's hope this guy isn't either


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Aalun's not so great with a weapon... so... let's hope this guy isn't either



 Part of me doesn't want to do this to you...but then my Dark Side kicks in and I shall remind you of what you were originally told about Arach Tuorr:

"The third was the great Twi'lek Jedi Warrior named Arach Tuorr. He had
saved more than one planet from the Sith during the war, and was a
great beacon of light for the Jedi during the dark time that the war
brought. However, he himself expressed worry about his constant
contact with the Sith. Because of this, he instructed many of his
friends to keep a close watch on his actions, just in case something
were to happen. He was no fool, and knew of the dangers of the Dark
Side, which is why he took such strong precautions. Master Essenu was
one of the many to watch over him, and when he disspeared, leaving
only a note about 'Korriban', the fabled Sith homeworld, the decision
was made to find him. Arach is the true reason this search has been
called."

Note the "Great" "Jedi" and "Warrior" parts.  [/evil]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Aalun's not so great with a weapon... so... let's hope this guy isn't either




Neither is Skyka....  Which is why she wields two.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Neither is Skyka....  Which is why she wields two.




... but Aerek is.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Dead radish, if you must type jokes posts keep then in the OOC threads...  I have no desire to see joke OOC posts riddle the IC threads and I'm sure theirs are others that fill the same...

Thanks
BS
PBP Moderator


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Bud'd said:
			
		

> She had a bad feeling about this.....




...someone's cheating! You supposed to say that out loud and risk being heard!


----------



## deadestdai

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...someone's cheating! You supposed to say that out loud and risk being heard!





Who needs to qorry about being heard when your potential enemies could just as easily find you in the force?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, hey do you want our action in Initiative order?  Skyka is going after the goons and obviously their actions will reflected upon hers.


----------



## dead_radish

I think that would be the best way, at least until we find out if they plan to attack (or we do) first round....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

dead_radish said:
			
		

> I think that would be the best way, at least until we find out if they plan to attack (or we do) first round....




It does slow down the game though...  I'll let AMG decide.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It does slow down the game though...  I'll let AMG decide.




I'd say everyone should just post when you can; if you want to change your action based on what someone before you in initiative order does, it's not hard to edit things.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

If you want to wait to post your actions, go ahead.  Sorry about my slowness today, I've meant to post another update but its been one of those days.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> If you want to wait to post your actions, go ahead.



Cool, I think I might... 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Sorry about my slowness today, I've meant to post another update but its been one of those days.



Its okay its one of them days for me...  My mind is shot; I worked like 12 hours today and it was suppose to be 8 hours.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

*Bump*

(Sorry I'm bored... and stuck at work.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

...says the one who criticals on the first attack...from whining about always getting hurt to outright death machine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...says the one who critical on the first attack...from whining about always getting hurt to outright death machine.



Yeah that was awesome!   To bad it hadn't been the man with six fingers that had killed her family...


----------



## drothgery

dead_radish said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry - I didn't get the notice this thread updated for some reason.




The auto-reminders don't seem to be all that reliable right now. So this is another note that you proposed an impossible action for your character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> The auto-reminders don't seem to be all that reliable right now.




Mine are working just fine...  It might be an error on your mail provider side.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Mine are working just fine...  It might be an error on your mail provider side.




I actually flipped them to daily, as it's easier for me to just check 'my subscribed threads' on ENWorld than to check my home email at work. But since the daily messages are sometimes showing up on an erratic schedule, and the 'new posts since your last visit' seems to be very nearly completely broken, I thought there were probably technical reasons why our Wookie friend was missing updates.


----------



## drothgery

AMG - I've statted out Lysa Nexia (Aerek's often-mentioned older sister) as a soldier 8/starship ace 2; would it be okay to post her in the Rogue's Gallery thread?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> I actually flipped them to daily, as it's easier for me to just check 'my subscribed threads' on ENWorld than to check my home email at work.





I love my instant nonfictions.   (Then again I check my home email at work all the time...)


----------



## dead_radish

Took me 5 minutes to figure out what an instant non-fiction was.    Sounded pretty cool.....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Took me 5 minutes to figure out what an instant non-fiction was.    Sounded pretty cool.....



Stupid spellchecker…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Okay people...  It's time for that reminder again.  (OOC talk in the OOC forum...  Please and thank you!  )


----------



## dead_radish

Since I haven't been in an AMG game before - would it be appropriate to ask for a quick status update on the party's VP Totals?  And if so, can we get an update on the party's vp totals?


----------



## drothgery

Just because I can't help number-crunching when the GM's showing his math...

Assuming our villians are clones from a game-mechanics perspective, they've got a modified attack bonus between 7 (lowest possible to get a 26 without a critical) and 11 (highest possible to get 13 without a fumble), probably closer to the lower number. However, they've got a BAB no higher than 5, as no one's taken multiple attacks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Just because I can't help number-crunching when the GM's showing his math...




Holy cow!  He only wanted to know how many VPs his character had...  (So would I)

Anyhow, I'm off to post IC.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Holy cow!  He only wanted to know how many VPs his character had...  (So would I)




Oh, and they've got at least a +2 to damage in effect, and probably better than that (one of them did 14 points of damage with a 2d6 weapon, no one's done less than 7 points of damage).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I don't mind any number crunching. I wouldn't show the numbers if it was a problem. Its the closest we can get to "rolling in front of everyone" with me still doing all the rolling.

Have to say, your pretty spot on with those predictions(though they're somewhat broad, but you're still working with limited info). But they were rolling VERY well for that round...I even switched to another d20 for the last two and they still rolled well.

As for current VP totals:

Aerek: 7
Skyka: 17
Bud'd: 3
Cai: 32
Wryy: 20

I'll mention it when you start to get into the single digits.


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I don't mind any number crunching. I wouldn't show the numbers if it was a problem. Its the closest we can get to "rolling in front of everyone" with me still doing all the rolling.
> 
> Have to say, your pretty spot on with those predictions(though they're somewhat broad, but you're still working with limited info). But they were rolling VERY well for that round...I even switched to another d20 for the last two and they still rolled well.




Incidentally, further number crunching suggests that it was a bad idea for Aerek to take Power Attack; at a 3d8 + 4 base, it's almost never a good idea (certainly not if these guys have a defense higher than 12). Apparently, PA becomes less effective the higher your average damage is without it, and Aerek's is quite high right now, and will be even higher if he manages to make it to level 7 without getting killed.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

See, I'm REALLY glad you just say 'further number crunching' and don't actually explain how you get to these conclusions. You'd be amazed how much I'm grateful of not reading a headache. 

Though looking at what you guys know about the enemies so far, you don't really have much info at all on their Defense.


----------



## drothgery

Well, we know an 18 hit, which sets an upper bound. Aerek and Cai didn't take down S4, but came close (he's taken 38 points of damage, some of which was wound damage), and so lower bound can be set at 14 (minimum for a Guardian 3, Consular 2, or Force Adept 2 without any defense penalties); no 1st-level human can take 38 points of damage and live without heavy armor (which they aren't wearing).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> no 1st-level human can take 38 points of damage and live without heavy armor (which they aren't wearing).




Don't be so sure...

Feats
Toughness (human)
Toughness (1st)

18 Con

Jedi Guardian 

VP: 14
WP: 24

Equals 38

0 isn't dead its disabled.


----------



## drothgery

Okay, no _rational_ first-level human build can take 38 points of damage and live.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Okay, no _rational_ first-level human build can take 38 points of damage and live.



Oh I agree... but does AMG really look _rational_ to you?


----------



## dead_radish

And, how do we know they don't have, say, Enhance Ability going on their con?  That's another couple VP and WP there, too....


----------



## drothgery

dead_radish said:
			
		

> And, how do we know they don't have, say, Enhance Ability going on their con?  That's another couple VP and WP there, too....




We don't (though Enhance Ability only works for Str and Dex). But VP and WP gained by force powers are too complicated to figure in a first-order analysis, especially when you figure that they had to pay the VP to use the power in the first place.


----------



## Vendetta

Well... it's looking like Aalun is going to live!... uh... hope I didn't speak too quickly


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Well... it's looking like Aalun is going to live!... uh... hope I didn't speak too quickly



 You may have.  Though since you figured out that running might be a good idea, I think Aalun could survive.

I'll have an update a little later today...net's been acting up on me since last night.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'll have an update a little later today...net's been acting up on me since last night.




Agent Smith is coming for you!!!!


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh I agree... but does AMG really look _rational_ to you?




Don't taunt the GM while half the party has single-digit VP, and only one of us has high-DR armor for when his VP run out


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> Don't taunt the GM while half the party has single-digit VP, and only one of us has high-DR armor for when his VP run out



 But is it taunting when he has a valid point?


----------



## dead_radish

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Agent Smith is coming for you!!!!




Strangely enough, the Matrix Online Beta is ending today, and it appears that Agent Smith, Neo, and the like, are running around the Matrix.

Maybe someone got loose....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Strangely enough, the Matrix Online Beta is ending today, and it appears that Agent Smith, Neo, and the like, are running around the Matrix.
> 
> Maybe someone got loose....



 He mentioned that because I've been playing the Beta. That's another one of the reasons I've been a bit...silent lately.


----------



## Vendetta

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You may have.  Though since you figured out that running might be a good idea, I think Aalun could survive.
> 
> I'll have an update a little later today...net's been acting up on me since last night.



No worries, Sir.  My heart has been racing since Urcala and Essanu turned on Aalun.  I figured the Sith master would kick me arse so Aalun was just stalling, hoping that master and Urcala would recover to help him... he just had to survive long enough and keep the sith master's attention so he didn't kill them... of course, once they got possessed and came after Aalun... that really threw me for a loop... Aalun my have had a good excuse for running... that whole bit about the findsman and how he meditates on his target being the way Aalun should deal with things... coming in after meditating on it... but by god, He would have run anyway 
Good thing for me that Aalun took stuff so he could pilot that craft as he was going to take some PrCs of Jedi Ace eventually


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Well, I'm not taking any credit for this as a unique idea. The whole 'Sith holocron smashing' trick was a complete rip straight from the Dark Lords of the Sith comic.

As you've probably figured out, Insight decided to pull out of the game so I needed a good way to get Aalun moving again. I think its working.


----------



## Vendetta

Perhaps he'll fly that crate in a desperate attempt to find the others, with his tail between his legs


----------



## deadestdai

Wait a sec!? Gands have tails under those robe/dress things? 

Who'd have thought....?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Wait a sec!? Gands have tails under those robe/dress things?
> 
> Who'd have thought....?



 Maybe they're tiny little tails that the Gand are ashamed of...probably why they wear such huge robes to hide them!


----------



## deadestdai

That thing's a tail!? 

O my....

How very very wrong was I to presume otherwise....?

To all you Gands out there, evolution has played a cruel trick on you indeed. You have my sympathies. 

*smirks*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG said:
			
		

> ((Without Quick Draw, yes drawing a weapon is a move action. So, unless I'm reading wrong, I'm assuming that Bud'd simply draws her lightsaber and moves to F11. So...Wryy'ethh, Cai, and Aerek are up next.))




I know in 3.5 D&D that as long as your have a BAB of +1 or higher that you can draw a weapon in conjunction to movement and not be penalized for it

Of course we're playing SW d20 revised so that might not be helpful at all.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know in 3.5 D&D that as long as your have a BAB of +1 or higher that you can draw a weapon in conjunction to movement and not be penalized for it
> 
> Of course we're playing SW d20 revised so that might not be helpful at all.



 I have looked and looked and can't find that rule in the SWd20 rulebook. Still, I could be missing it. Either way, Bud'd's actions have been fixed. 

Oh, and I'm starting to HATE Wryy'ethh just for his name. I've given up on getting it right, so if you see "Wyrr" and "Wryy" its the same Wookie. I swear I'm just going to start saying "Him" or "The Wookie" soon.


----------



## dead_radish

Muahahahahahahaha!  Stage one of my plan is complete!


----------



## Vendetta

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know in 3.5 D&D that as long as your have a BAB of +1 or higher that you can draw a weapon in conjunction to movement and not be penalized for it
> 
> Of course we're playing SW d20 revised so that might not be helpful at all.



In DnD, it becomes a FREE action when combined with a move action when you have a BAB of +1 or greater... a subtle difference... not sure about SW as I don't have a copy sitting with me, only in PDF (so I've not read it cover to cover twice)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> In DnD, it becomes a FREE action when combined with a move action when you have a BAB of +1 or greater... a subtle difference...




Vendetta, I never suspected you for a rules lawyer...   Okay it’s a free action but your still not penalized a action to draw it.


----------



## Vendetta

no, but you could miss out on another free action, however...

***EDIT***
Just to be the rules lawyer 
There are some feats that restrict free actions taken... so it is possible to lose out there and, according to the rules on Free Actions, the DM may impose a limit on the number you can take for various reasons.  (For example, I wouldn't let a player both draw his sword while running up to attack someone and perform some other free action with that same hand.  Yelling, doing something with his other hand, and such things, sure... but how much can your hand realistically do in a short span of time?

The one thing I'm not sure on, however... since I'm not really a rules lawyer, is can you combine this free action with a charge?  Technically, you can combine it with a move action but a charge is a full round action, even though you are moving.  Personally, I would allow it... but I'm not actually sure on the rule.


----------



## deadestdai

I have to go ahead and pipe up here as  both rl pal and player in many of his games therof, and say that no, 'detta isn't a rules lawyer.

He just like to sound intelligent at times is all!


----------



## Vendetta

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I have to go ahead and pipe up here as  both rl pal and player in many of his games therof, and say that no, 'detta isn't a rules lawyer.
> 
> He just like to sound intelligent at times is all!



Yup, me likes a soun' smert sumtiems


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Yup, me likes a soun' smert sumtiems



All the time if you ask me...


----------



## drothgery

Just as an FYI - it looks like Karl Green (Cai) hasn't been to ENWorld since last Friday.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> Just as an FYI - it looks like Karl Green (Cai) hasn't been to ENWorld since last Friday.



 Just as I posted about waiting on him...

Hmm, I'll give it a few hours at least, then NPC Cai if there's nothing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> There is a short yelp of pain that is cut off by gritted teeth and a glare as the young man ignores the fact that he only has one arm left and grips the vibroblade tightly in his right hand.




"It's Only A Flesh Wound!"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Yup, me likes a soun' smert sumtiems



 That edumacation's already failed ya.


----------



## drothgery

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Muahahahahahahaha!  Stage one of my plan is complete!




No matter what the darn Wookie's name is, he ought to remember he's a guy with a 20 Str (24 now, because he's raging) and nothing in his off-hand -- use your lightsaber 2-handed (for an extra +3 damage), darn it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> use your lightsaber 2-handed (for an extra +3 damage), darn it.




It would still only be a flesh wound...   

I can't believe one of you laughed earlier. *pout*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> No matter what the darn Wookie's name is, he ought to remember he's a guy with a 20 Str (24 now, because he's raging) and nothing in his off-hand -- use your lightsaber 2-handed (for an extra +3 damage), darn it.



 Just because I like messing with you number crunchers and giving you enough information to know the problems your in...+3 more damage wouldn't have killed him.


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Just because I like messing with you number crunchers and giving you enough information to know the problems your in...+3 more damage wouldn't have killed him.




Whatever. Any time you can do extra damage at no cost in a fight for your life, you do it. Oh well, I guess there's a reason why Aerek's got the ranks in Knowledge (tactics)...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Whatever. Any time you can do extra damage at no cost in a fight for your life, you do it. Oh well, I guess there's a reason why Aerek's got the ranks in Knowledge (tactics)...




Now now be nice, we're not doing so bad here...  Of course where not out of the temple either but is just a game and such.


----------



## dead_radish

Can you wield a normal saber 2 hand?  I thought you had to have a specially crafted one.  If not, then he will be using it two handed for the strength bonus....


----------



## drothgery

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Can you wield a normal saber 2 hand?  I thought you had to have a specially crafted one.  If not, then he will be using it two handed for the strength bonus....




Yes; that's what Aerek has been doing the whole game (and, well, you traditionally build your own lightsaber anyway, and any big-and-strong type would build a two-handed-capable hilt).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Just wanted to comment that Bud'd's save literally saved her on this one...if not for that half damage, she'd be a corpse at the moment.


----------



## deadestdai

The joys of having a rubbish CON I'm afraid. She's a little frail really.....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> The joys of having a rubbish CON I'm afraid. She's a little frail really.....




Yeah bad con in Star Wars is a bad thing... 



			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> (Draw lightsaber and set to extended length 4m = Large Weapon, move closer to and attack S5 with -2 STR and DEX  [Though only to within weapons max reach, E11 if those are 2m squares] - Att +9 dam 3d8 Crit 18-20 [Mod - Extended Crit Range] x2)




You know you might have been better of staying with the blaster, we outnumber them now without you, and you could either have dealt some damage or switched it to the stun setting. (DC18)

Or you could have burned a WP, due to the control feat, to fuel a Heal Self check.  (You could work on the WP damage or create more of a buffer with VP points.)

Anyhow, just some ideas...  Off to post IC now.


----------



## drothgery

drothgery said:
			
		

> AMG - I've statted out Lysa Nexia (Aerek's often-mentioned older sister) as a soldier 7/starship ace 2; would it be okay to post her in the Rogue's Gallery thread?




Well, since no one objected to the idea, she's posted now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Well, since no one objected to the idea, she's posted now.




Looks good too!   Though I feel I must blame you for my sudden desire to play in a star wars game based upon the exploits of a fighter squadron.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> Well, since no one objected to the idea, she's posted now.



 Could have sworn I said go ahead and post it...man, I'm going senile at far too young an age.

Good stats, and I'll probably make use of them.


----------



## deadestdai

As long as they decorate their cockpits with faerie lights, then I'm loving the idea.

I'm going away  for a while, so please feel free to auto Bud'd. If she dies because of things I've already put in motion, then so be it - I like to take risks. 

(PS - Happy Birthday Brother Shatterstone!  )


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Could have sworn I said go ahead and post it...man, I'm going senile at far too young an age.
> 
> Good stats, and I'll probably make use of them.




She's not _too_ tricked out (well, outside of a starfighter she's not too tricked out, and if we get in ship-to-ship combat against a skilled enemy, we're probably doomed anyway), but I still wouldn't want to go up against her Evil Twin.

Next up is making Daved Nexia of the Republic Marines, who's looking like a straight 5 or 6 Soldier (Elite Trooper would make him too high-level, and so would Officer unless he took a level of Noble to get Diplomacy as a class skill), built as a ground-pounder.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Next up is making Daved Nexia of the Republic Marines...




Hmmm maybe I was to quick to write off Skyka's family...  Not that Alien Mass Genocide (AMG) gave me much of a chance...


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmmm maybe I was to quick to write off Skyka's family...  Not that Alien Mass Genocide (AMG) gave me much of a chance...




Just to go against RPG cliches, most of my characters 

have two living parents, who are married to each other
have at least one sibling
the afforementioned siblings and/or parents are not walking around with targets on their shirts


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Just to go against RPG cliches, most of my characters




Which is fun but not always...   but to be honest Master Kanas' game pretty much revolves around my character and your all here for the ride cause I gave AMG such free run with my character’s background.  So that's pretty cool in my mind also.


----------



## drothgery

AMG - are you waiting for anything from anyone in Master Kanas' group?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> AMG - are you waiting for anything from anyone in Master Kanas' group?



 Nope, just me. Had a fairly busy day and didn't have time to whip out the books and get the dice rolling. Tommorrow's probably going to be about the same, but I'm going to get an update in tonight, definitely.


----------



## drothgery

Err... not that it'll turn a miss into a hit, and the guy's dead anyway, but I'm pretty sure this is impossible unless I made a math error on Aerek's character sheet:

Aerek's first attack against S2 is a 12

He's got a BAB of +6, +3 for 16 Str, +1 for Weapon focus, and a self-crafted lightsaber for another +1. So with no force effects in play, he'd be at +11 to hit on his first attack, making a 12 impossible (would only come up on a natural 1). And Aerek's Enhance Ability (Str) is still going, so he's at +13 on his first attack, and so can't have less than a 15 to hit on anything other than a fumble (he'd need to roll a 1 to get a 14).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Blame that on my headache. I believe the roll would have totalled out at 15, but it still would have missed. Either way, you're right, wouldn't matter. He's dead.


----------



## drothgery

Incidentally, we now know that the bad guys have a defense of 16 or 17.


----------



## drothgery

> ((Aerek can just get to E13. His attack is a 22. That's a hit, and S7 takes 18 damage.))




Grrr... Aerek has yet to deal above-average damage in this combat scene.

And I'm really scared of a BBEG able to push Aerek back one-handed -- Aerek has a 20 Str right now (as the Enhance Ability hasn't worn off yet), and even if he didn't, he weighs over 250 lbs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> And I'm really scared of a BBEG able to push Aerek back one-handed --





I'm more scared about his ability to break game mechanics...   (Yes AMG, I’m calling you out!  Trump my action will ya.  )  

Free Actions can only be done during your action so Mr. Sith should be muted right now…   

Anyhow in a far more serious tone he is in armor…  Which means it could be power armor, most of them grants a bonus to strength, or he could have done Sith Alchemy, or had it preformed on him, either way he could have another bonus to his strength, plus theirs always good ole Enhance Ability… 

So yeah…  I think we should be scared, and I would suggest running except three are incapable of doing that right now.


----------



## dead_radish

Yeah, I would prefer to run, or have a round or two to breathe, but I don't think that's tactically feasible, or in character for some of us.

Still, we'll see what happens.  Maybe there'll be a new PbP thread to find our party now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Still, we'll see what happens.  Maybe there'll be a new PbP thread to find our party now.




I hope not... I'm about out of Jedi concepts.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Glad to see I'm putting teh fear in you. 

And yeah, Aerek hasn't been rolling all that well when it comes to damage.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery, wow I thought you where jumping the gun when I just saw your post...  I was like what's he doing posting already???  

and then I realized we have two active players...


----------



## drothgery

Yup. Cai's player hasn't posted anywhere at ENWorld in over two-weeks; head-tails is unconcious (and her player is away anyway); Sky's being held; so the only players with characters that are free to act are Aerek and the enraged Wookie.


----------



## drothgery

> Aerek's actions seem all the more appropriate now. The Force Point can only provide a bonus to the first attack, and the bonus is an 11.




I don't normally rules-lawyer, except when my character's almost dead, but...

Was there errata on this? The text on page 180 certainly sounds to me like a Force Point applies to all attacks, saves, and skill checks for 1 round; I wouldn't have done a full-out power attack if it didn't (because hitting twice with no power attack will probably do more damage than hitting once with power attack).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Right, sorry about that. I went over the portion on Force Points a couple of times and someone missed 'all' each time. I'd blame it on my copy of the book, but its probably more accurate to blame my eyes.  Ugh, annoying. But, I'll edit in the quick addition. Just rolled up damage and he's still not actually dead.


----------



## drothgery

Thanks.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

19 Wound Damage and he ain't dead.


----------



## drothgery

I wish I remembered enough of probability to figure the odds of getting a six on 3d8...


----------



## Vendetta

Here's a bit of a warning to you, AMG... my computer seems to now be officially dead... I may be even slower to post things for Aalun now (and other games You have me in as well) for at least three weeks when I get a pay check that I can do something with in terms of buying parts for a new computer.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Sorry to hear that, Vendetta, but it'll be okay. 

For the moment, at least, Aalun is kind of stuck between worlds and timelines. Even though it doesn't match up perfectly, I'm going to try to get you into Kanas' group once they're back from the current trek they're on(which actually shouldn't be too long)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> (Aerek's actions are very much dependent on what the others do, so I'm going to hold off declaring anything for now)




I don't want to sound cocky but I think he's dead already...  He can't have to many WP left and Skyka’s got  a good chance of hitting and killing him cause of the FP...

If she fails I hope he'll do the smart thing and get his butt moving back towards Kansas... errr Kanas.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

You just better hope that Force Point lets you succeed at the Will save first 

Update to come in a few.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You just better hope that Force Point lets you succeed at the Will save first




True, true...  If she fails it I do have other actions planed, as I told you, but I'm stepping away from the PC for about two hours...  So I'm not sure if you'll want to wait or go without them. 

If you don't wait I want my FP back.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't want to sound cocky but I think he's dead already...  He can't have to many WP left and Skyka’s got  a good chance of hitting and killing him cause of the FP...
> 
> If she fails I hope he'll do the smart thing and get his butt moving back towards Kansas... errr Kanas.




_I_ thought he was dead when AMG retconned Aerek's Force Point so that he hit twice. I'm not taking anything for granted with this guy anymore.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> _I_ thought he was dead when AMG retconned Aerek's Force Point so that he hit twice. I'm not taking anything for granted with this guy anymore.




Well, as I called he is now down for the count.... 

AMG, I'll get word back to you on the two weapon fighting, but from what I recall and from what I looked up right before I posted it simply says that you get one extra attack a round with your off-hand weapon....  I didn't say anything about requiring a full round action.  (At least the feat didn't maybe I missed something...)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Page 156 RCB Under Heading "Full Attack" said:
			
		

> If you get more than one attack per round because your base attack is high enough, *or you fight with two weapons*, or you fight with a double weapon, or for some reason(such as a feat), you must take a full attack action to use your additional attacks.




Its kind of hard to find as its not directly with the TWF feat or section, but that's the first sentence under Full Attack.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Its kind of hard to find as its not directly with the TWF feat or section, but that's the first sentence under Full Attack.




Well isn't that just a bunch of crap....  :\ (Thanks for looking for me.  )

I knew I should have taken the ten but I'm not sure if a 15 heals WP at all.  (I know it does on Heal Self but I think heal another has another step in it so you need a 20 to heal WPs.)

Edit: the IC post answered the heal another question...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

That's a great quote from Aerek. Its an "I have a bad feeling about this" to the next degree.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> That's a great quote from Aerek. Its an "I have a bad feeling about this" to the next degree.




How so?  I don't remember the princess telling Han to say it...


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> That's a great quote from Aerek. Its an "I have a bad feeling about this" to the next degree.




Well, our Wookie still has a couple of frag grenades, I think ...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Sadly, the grenades are stun grenades...if they weren't droids, they'd be great. 

And to answer the obvious questions. Yes, you're all screwed. Yes, I'm evil. And yes, I'm cackling with every post.


----------



## drothgery

Just some quick questions on Move Object mechanics (since my gaming books aren't in my office)...

1) Can you Move yourself?
2) If not, can you Aid Another with someone that's Moving you?
3) Could a group of people hold hands and/or carry each other and be Moved as one object?
4) If you Aid Another on a Move Object check, would your VP cost be equal to a DC 10 Move Object, or the DC for the total mass Moved?

My (and therefore Aerek's) original plan was to Move someone across the chasm to string along a line (from a Liquid Cable Dispenser) that everyone could climb across. But that wouldn't work for Bud'd (she'd have to be Moved across as well), so now I'm wondering if it's feasible to just Move everyone across (even if takes burning Force Points and/or massive Aid Anothers; my theory on the former is that Force Points are of no use to dead characters...).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

1) Because of the wording of the Force Flight feat, I'd say no to this one.
2) Aiding someone moving you, though, I'd allow.
3) Move Object requires a Target, which is only one...however, Bud'd being unconscious, she's much more an object, and so I'm borderline on whether she could be carried across if that's what you were thinking.
4) VP cost for Aiding Another would be the same as the person actually using their skill...so, the total mass Moved.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> 4) VP cost for Aiding Another would be the same as the person actually using their skill...so, the total mass Moved.




Sounds like are meager VPs would be better spent in a fight.


----------



## drothgery

What are we all at now, anyway?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Current Vitality/Wound totals:

Bud'd: 0/1
Wryy: 7/14
Cai: 23/14
Skyka: 16/14
Aerek: 10/7

I'll have a post up a little later tonight.


----------



## drothgery

Assuming the chasm is 10m across at its narrowest point (important; you can only Move Object on objects within 10m), here's a plan...

We need...
2 DC 20 Move Object checks (Aerek and Wy, one carrying Bud'd, because it'll be over 50 kg in any case), which cost 4 VP for everyone involved in them. Skyka probably needs to make these, as she's the only one with ranks in Move Object...
and
2 DC 15 Move Object checks (Sky and Cai are both under 50 kg), which cost 2 VP

So...
Round 1
Sky moves Aerek, aided by a Force Point and an Aid Another from Aerek.
Cai moves Sky, aided by a Force Point
Wy moves Cai, aided by a Force Point

Round 2
Sky moves Wy, aided by a Force Point and an Aid Another from Cai.

Would that work?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Its a great plan, and that's why I really don't like typing these next words:

The gap in the bridge of 15m.

Actually, wait...that could still work. Look at this:



			
				RCB pg.95 said:
			
		

> You can lift an object as a Move Action and move it *a number of meters equal to 4x your Force-user level* by making a check against the appropriate DC.




That implies that the target only needs to START within 10m. Which is also why the armored Sith from before was able to move(not hurl) Wryy back so far.

So, your plan can still work. Post being worked on now, initiative going up with it.

EDIT: Oh, and Skyka, at least, ends up being over 50kg because of her equipment. Cai could very well be the same way.


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> EDIT: Oh, and Skyka, at least, ends up being over 50kg because of her equipment. Cai could very well be the same way.




Unstrike. They can just hand their gear to the heavy guys, who can carry the extra weight without coming close to passing 500kg. Even the Wookie, carrying Bud'd and all of Cai and Skyka's equipment (excepting their robes, lightsabesrs, and blasters), would still be under 500 kg.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Okay, I think I understand what you're trying to do here. I'm not sure if it'll work, but my idea can't really be put into practice while we're being shot at...




Sorry, I've been watching to much of that Clone Wars show on Cartoon Network...   

The good news, is that it always works in that show, and our GM has been watching it also so maybe we'll get lucky... 

Also 40 meters is alot of ground to cover and I would rather wait for them to cover it then for me to cover it with only a defense of 19.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry, I've been watching to much of that Clone Wars show on Cartoon Network...
> 
> The good news, is that it always works in that show, and our GM has been watching it also so maybe we'll get lucky...
> 
> Also 40 meters is alot of ground to cover and I would rather wait for them to cover it then for me to cover it with only a defense of 19.




... not giving tactical advice to the Evil GM ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> ... not giving tactical advice to the Evil GM ...




Hey you’re the one playing a move objects scheme with him...  (Which I didn’t see till now.)

Yeah Skyka has ranks in move object but not nearly enough to give much hope to moving everyone across the chasm.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey you’re the one playing a move objects scheme with him...  (Which I didn’t see till now.)
> 
> Yeah Skyka has ranks in move object but not nearly enough to give much hope to moving everyone across the chasm.




With an aid another and force point, she'd probably be able to make a DC 20 check. If it were possible to glom everyone together as one object (which AMG's not allowing), then you'd have a good shot a DC25 check with 3 aid anothers and a Force Point....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> With an aid another and force point, she'd probably be able to make a DC 20 check. If it were possible to glom everyone together as one object (which AMG's not allowing), then you'd have a good shot a DC25 check with 3 aid anothers and a Force Point....




Can you aid another when you lack the skill?  How close do you need to be on a aid another check?  Its not a roll I suspect she will success even without blaster fire can't imagine with blaster fire.  

Besides as it's not really her...  She would rather face challenges head on.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I swear, I'm having a bad couple of weeks for some reason. Someone needs to give me a good kick...someone other than BS, of course. 

Changes edited in.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Wow, AMG actually remembered Skyka’s DR.   (I don’t mean that in a bad way, I had forgotten for awhile that she had protection that granted DR. 

I didn't get a chance to look last night...  what does Combined fire in tell?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Yes, despite everything, I actually remember the ONE DR that she has. One of those obscure little things that I can't forget, it seems. 

As for combined fire, the 'group' that fires at one target choses a primary shooter. Everyone beyond that just provides a +1 to the attack roll for the shooter. Nothing else actually changes, its just a way to help mooks hit you high Defense Jedi.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nothing else actually changes, its just a way to help mooks hit you high Defense Jedi.




Wow...  Sounds like we have to attack these guys after all...


----------



## drothgery

Yeah, but if the little speed-freak melee attack droid was their big surprise, then we can attack them now. The shooters seem to be normal droids -- one hit, one kill.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Yeah, but if the little speed-freak melee attack droid was their big surprise, then we can attack them now. The shooters seem to be normal droids -- one hit, one kill.




Yeah, well about three of us are in the same condition...  and they still out number us considerably.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, well about three of us are in the same condition...  and they still out number us considerably.




... but we can attack more than once per round, and are much harder to hit. And it'd take at least two hits to kill Aerek (unless they were criticals); I'm not sure if the armor was such a great idea, but it's handy right now...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

DR 1 is great in SWd20(as every Wound Point counts), and Aerek's DR 6 is just insane. 

And now...XP! This is from leaving for the Sith Temple until now in game.

*Aerek, Skyka, Bud'd, AND Wryyeth:* 2,500 XP

That puts Aerek, Skyka, and Bud'd at *21,800*. Up to 7th level. Note that I'll get new Vitality rolled for you in a bit. If you achieve 7th level in a Jedi Class, go ahead and pick up the Jedi Knight bonus feat, as this will be handled in game.  Please mention here(in this thread) what class you'll be taking a level in and the upgrades from it, just for my reference.

Wryy'ethh is at *17,500*.

Also, catching up on things for our wayward Gand. Aalun gets XP for all he's been through, also.

*Aalun:* 6,000 XP

That puts him up to *21,000* and a level up for him also. As with the others, I'll roll VP for him once you mention what class your taking a level in.


----------



## drothgery

Aerek will be gaining 2nd level as a Jedi Weapon Master (and his 7th Jedi level). I'm not quite sure what feat I'll be taking with Jedi Knight (it'll be either Cleave or Lightsaber Defense).

Jedi Weapon Master Level 2 grants:

d10 + Con Vitality
4 + Int skill points
+1 to BAB
+1 to all saves
+1 to Defense
+1 to Reputation
Increase weapon damage

Aerek will be applying the Increase weapon damage to his lightsaber.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Skyka will be gaining 6th level as a Jedi Guardain (yet only her 6th Jedi level).

Jedi Guardain Level 6 grants:

d10 + 2 Vitality
7 + Int skill points (Tumble, Empathy x3, Friendship x3)
+1 to BAB
+1 to Fort and Reflex saves
Extended Defect


----------



## deadestdai

Bud'd will take her 7th level in Jedi Consular, bringing her up to the equivilant of a Jedi Knight (Ceremony not included.  ).

Jedi Consular 7th offers: 

1d8 Vitality +0 Con (Gawd, please roll high..... Bud'd _force farts _ and she's out of vitality points to play with.)
6 + Int skill points = 9
+1 BAB
+1 Reflex saves
+1 Defense
Jedi Knight Feat = Lightsaber Defense (+2 Def whilst wielding a lightsaber)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

*Vitality Gained:*

_Aerek:_ 7

_Skyka:_ 8

_Bud'd:_ 8

Still waiting to here from Vendetta for what he's levelling up in before rolling VP.

Also, note that EVERYONE gains 1 Force Point. Go ahead and update your stats when you've got everything you need.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Why doesn't MK just Move Object everyone across the darn chasm?  Oh well its been suggested now.


----------



## dead_radish

While I wouldn't mind levelling, I don't think Wryy is quite there yet.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

dead_radish said:
			
		

> While I wouldn't mind levelling, I don't think Wryy is quite there yet.



 Ahh, crap. You still have to wait, sorry.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Ahh, crap. You still have to wait, sorry.




Does that mean Skyka has her 8 VPs she gained for leveling *right* now?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does that mean Skyka has her 8 VPs she gained for leveling *right* now?



 It'll just increase you max *right* now. So if you're out of VP, you're still out of VP.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> It'll just increase you max *right* now. So if you're out of VP, you're still out of VP.




Well then I guess it’s a good thing that today is a good day to die cause I don't see any options that don't require a Martyr…


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well then I guess it’s a good thing that today is a good day to die cause I don't *see* any options that don't require a Martyr…




Emphasis mine. Kanas has said the rest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Emphasis mine. Kanas has said the rest.




Ahhh, I think I get it now but I'm not one for metagaming...   :\


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahhh, I think I get it now but I'm not one for metagaming...   :\



 Technically, Kanas told you the exact same thing. Its a matter of understanding or not. But you people are Jedi, with two of you now Knights. So


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Technically, Kanas told you the exact same thing. Its a matter of understanding or not.




I did, my character did not...

AMG only:


Spoiler



Its not like Kanas said it was an illusion, he only said for her to close her eyes...  so it’s very open to interpretation.  In this case Skyka closed her eyes to call upon the force to save her companions cause time was of the essence and Kanas was unable to save them.


----------



## drothgery

Okay, we now know why Aerek can do combat math in his head... he has to deal with AMG rolling the dice for him...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> Okay, we now know why Aerek can do combat math in his head... he has to deal with AMG rolling the dice for him...



 At least it wasn't a 1 on the roll.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Sky, don't!" Aerek says (he's standing right next to her, so I'm assuming he can hear what Master Kanas said), and tosses some loose dirt where the bridge is supposed to begin.




Her comlink sits in her ear...  Think modern military so I doubt he heard anything.  

And I still think he would have failed initiative...  (I doubt he even gets a chance at it.)

Besides her eyes are closed so a visual clue would do her no good.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Her comlink sits in her ear...  Think modern military so I doubt he heard anything.
> 
> And I still think he would have failed initiative...  (I doubt he even gets a chance at it.)
> 
> Besides her eyes are closed so a visual clue would do her no good.



 However, Aerek can resist the Move Object check. Going to stick with the posting order on what actions happen when(unless you guys would really like me to roll initiative on it), but if Aerek does want to resist the check, I need to know before posting.

Also, if he resists and succeeds, Skyka will know he's resisting actively.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Also, if he resists and succeeds, Skyka will know he's resisting actively.




Posted order is fine with me and I actually expect him to resist.  (as would Skyka)

I don't have my books in front of me...  Is it a simple will save or does it depend upon Skyka's roll?  (If it’s an opposed check don't forget her force point.   )


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

The Will save is DC 10 + Skyka's Force User level

The Force Point wouldn't apply to the DC, as it isn't a resolution roll for the DC.


----------



## drothgery

I don't really know the rules off the top of my head (what happens on a failed attempt and such), and that would affect what Aerek does considerably; he's going to do what he percieves to be the least risk to Skyka.

However, Skyka certainly does know that giving Bud'd some VP via Heal Another and letting her do the moving (as she's the best of us by far at telekinetic force powers) would be a lot more effective than trying to do it herself.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The Will save is DC 10 + Skyka's Force User level.




Well that sucks....    



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> However, Skyka certainly does know that giving Bud'd some VP via Heal Another and letting her do the moving (as she's the best of us by far at telekinetic force powers) would be a lot more effective than trying to do it herself.




Yes, yes it would...  To bad its simply not possible do to a perceived lack of time cause of the large Sith Weapons on top of the temple.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

So...

Skyka's going to try the MO skill. Aerek will resist? Didn't see a yes/no on that one...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> So...




Check your GG PMs...


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> So...
> 
> Skyka's going to try the MO skill. Aerek will resist? Didn't see a yes/no on that one...




What happens to her if he successfully resists?

(he's certainly going to shout an objection when she moves Bud'd, as he can see that happening, and as written, she's doing that first)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> What happens to her if he successfully resists?
> 
> (he's certainly going to shout an objection when she moves Bud'd, as he can see that happening, and as written, she's doing that first)



 If he successfully resists, she'll know he's done so. I'm assuming his "Sky, wait!" and then throwing of small amounts of broken stone(there isn't really dirt, but there's stuff to throw out anyway) is part of his resisting.

Since we're not in Iniative order, it makes things a bit complicated, but its essentially putting his actions/resisting after her attempt to move him and before her attempt to move Bud'd.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> (he's certainly going to shout an objection when she moves Bud'd, as he can see that happening, and as written, she's doing that first)




Can't technically, shouting speaking is a free action and you can only take those on your turn…   (Man I almost sound like I have a clue on the rules...  )

AMG, check GG again.


----------



## deadestdai

You guys are cracking me up.    

Maybe Intelligence checks could help sort this out?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> You guys are cracking me up.




I try.  

Personally, I'm kind of surprised AMG didn't give another wave of will saves on the illusion…  I know Kanas was being encrypted but did want us to survive right…?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I try.
> 
> Personally, I'm kind of surprised AMG didn't give another wave of will saves on the illusion…  I know Kanas was being encrypted but did want us to survive right…?



 By the RAW, you don't get your second Will save until you interact with it. And even if I did give you Will saves, would I tell you?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> By the RAW, you don't get your second Will save until you interact with it. And even if I did give you Will saves, would I tell you?




Cool, so why was it when our characters turned around they saw that the rock slide had been a fake?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, so why was it when our characters turned around they saw that the rock slide had been a fake?



 Illusion does have a Range to it. And you don't know how low on VP the Sith keeping it up was. 

Also, you still don't really know whether or not the bridge is really broken. You should know by now, BS, that I'll gladly work things looking one way and then spin them around the other. One of you should just try walking over it.


----------



## deadestdai

Quick question for you guys as I'm not tiptop on my rules like it seems you lot are....

With the levelling up process of skills and Force based Skills, can we get new force skills (Even though they are listed as being able to be used "untrained") and put ranks into them without first actually being given formal training in them by a master?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Illusion does have a Range to it. And you don't know how low on VP the Sith keeping it up was.




If their was one... 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Also, you still don't really know whether or not the bridge is really broken. You should know by now, BS, that I'll gladly work things looking one way and then spin them around the other. One of you should just try walking over it.




I agree, everyone should just be happy that Skyka is willing to provide safe and free transportation to safety...  (HONESTLY!)


----------



## deadestdai

Bud'd's head is too fuzzy to really think about how sensible this course of action is to be honest.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Quick question for you guys as I'm not tiptop on my rules like it seems you lot are....
> 
> With the levelling up process of skills and Force based Skills, can we get new force skills (Even though they are listed as being able to be used "untrained") and put ranks into them without first actually being given formal training in them by a master?




You can take ranks in any of the Force Skills you qualify for(which, at this point, is all of them as you've got all three of the main feats). A Jedi trains themselves(especially when on the verge of Knighthood as all of you are) as much as the Master does. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> agree, everyone should just be happy that Skyka is willing to provide safe and free transportation to safety...  (HONESTLY!)




I've just got this image of her getting Aerek halfway then accidently dropping him...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I've just got this image of her getting Aerek halfway then accidently dropping him...




Well it’s just a mental imagine... She has plenty of time to get him across in a single round...  Though I guess if he resisted it could work.


----------



## deadestdai

Okay, Bud'd's character sheet has been updated in the RG. Her force powers just get better and better... Mmmm.

Also added "entertain" in with a small amount to account for her background as a dancer for her "background" that I've been writing for o so long now. Hopefully have it up soon.

Let me know if I've messed up somewhere will ya?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well it’s just a mental imagine... She has plenty of time to get him across in a single round...  Though I guess if he resisted it could work.



 Looney Toons-esque image, actually. 

So...will Aerek resist or not? Still haven't gotten a yes or no on that one...


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Looney Toons-esque image, actually.
> 
> So...will Aerek resist or not? Still haven't gotten a yes or no on that one...




Actually, no; if Aerek hasn't heard Master Kanas, and so still thinks there's a chasm there, then it's only being rash (no one's shooting at us yet; we can take a few rounds to climb across) instead of being foolish (we can walk).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Actually, no; if Aerek hasn't heard Master Kanas, and so still thinks there's a chasm there, then it's only being rash (no one's shooting at us yet; we can take a few rounds to climb across) instead of being foolish (we can walk).




To be honest, Aerek is hurt, Skyka is hurt (strength of 4 now), Bud'd is really hurt (strength of 6 now) so climbing anywhere seems highly improbable.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> To be honest, Aerek is hurt, Skyka is hurt (strength of 4 now), Bud'd is really hurt (strength of 6 now) so climbing anywhere seems highly improbable.




We've got two of Wy's grappling-devices and at least three liquid cable dispensers. In the event of an actual chasm, all we'd need to do is get one strong person (Aerek or Wyy) across, and then everyone else can just be pulled up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> We've got two of Wy's grappling-devices and at least three liquid cable dispensers. In the event of an actual chasm, all we'd need to do is get one strong person (Aerek or Wyy) across, and then everyone else can just be pulled up.




Possible...  but we've never been giving alot of time and I would hate to be on the rope when someone took a pretty good shot from a blaster...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alright, that's a "no" to resisting Skyka...post on its way now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Alright, that's a "no" to resisting Skyka...post on its way now.



Not really much of a surprise...  He's never been good at resisting Skyka...


----------



## deadestdai

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not really much of a surprise...  He's never been good at resisting Skyka...




I don't know whether to groan or report you.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I don't know whether to groan or report you.



 ...report him to who? Himself?


----------



## deadestdai

Exactly.


----------



## Vendetta

OK, Aalun will take a level of Jedi Consular... thank you


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I don't know whether to groan or report you.




Report me?    What for?    That was rather tame...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Okay, after looking at the IC thread and how its become somewhat muddled I was wondering if anyone had objects to be deleting these posts:

drothgery, just the one you edited...  567 

dead_radish, 568 (The post it refears to has been edited.)



			
				dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Wryy'ethh blinks in confusion, looking at the drama unfolding.  His eyes are drawn to the spot where Aerek tossed stones and dirt, curious why it happened.*




and my 569 which I don't really need to ask anyone about. 

Besides that I would like to say to AMG, UPDATE darn it!


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, after looking at the IC thread and how its become somewhat muddled I was wondering if anyone had objects to be deleting these posts:
> 
> drothgery, just the one you edited...  567




No problem.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Besides that I would like to say to AMG, UPDATE darn it!




I have no idea how AMG runs so many PBP games at all; I'd never manage it even if I were independently wealthy (and so had no need or desire to work or go to school full time) ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> No problem.




gone! 




			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> I have no idea how AMG runs so many PBP games at all;




To be honest, and without taking an official tally, I think he runs the second most PbP games on ENworld...


----------



## deadestdai

I think he's actually more than one person........ In the same body.


----------



## dead_radish

My post has been rather brilliantly edited.

For now, I assume Wryy didn't hear the trust in the force comment, so I'll try to grapple him across.  We'll see how it works.  At worst, he'll have a heroic moment as he spears the shuttle, and climbs up the cable as it flies off.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

dead_radish said:
			
		

> For now, I assume Wryy didn't hear the trust in the force comment, so I'll try to grapple him across.  We'll see how it works.




  Should be interesting but why do I have this feeling that the "damsels" will save the day again while the rest of you play meat shields and no loads. 

Oh... I know why...  Because Bud'd and Skyka have always been the ones saving the day...


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Should be interesting but why do I have this feeling that the "damsels" will save the day again while the rest of you play meat shields and no loads.
> 
> Oh... I know why...  Because Bud'd and Skyka have always been the ones saving the day...




Hmm... That's an interesting theory.


----------



## deadestdai

Us "girls" eh? 

What heroines we are! 

Where's my knitting?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> I have no idea how AMG runs so many PBP games at all




I enjoy it, that's how. Yep, it can be hectic, but its fun. Hopefully you guys enjoy playing as much as I do running it and plotting. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> To be honest, and without taking an official tally, I think he runs the second most PbP games on ENworld...




Maybe...I had more, but a couple have died/slowed to a crawl. Partially my fault, but I try to keep them alive...



			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> I think he's actually more than one person........ In the same body.




I thought that was Crothian 

Update on its way, sorry for the delay on this one...meant to be around earlier but got caught up in things.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I hate to be fussy, yet I'm so good at it, but Master Kanas and Skyka was alone for that conversation…  (They’re not in the cockpit)

Though dead_radish hadn't posted since the 13th and Wryy'ethh exact location is/was unknown I know Skyka would be her typical guarded self if she couldn’t talk to her master in private…  :\


----------



## drothgery

I was under the impression that this was a pretty small ship.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that this was a pretty small ship.





and Aerek did what with her...?   [J/K]

Edit: Small ship yes, but that doesn't mean their isn't privacy.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and Aerek did what with her...?   [J/K]
> 
> Edit: Small ship yes, but that doesn't mean their isn't privacy.




This is Cai and Wyy's ship, not Master Kanas' (which isn't big, but is substantially larger).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> This is Cai and Wyy's ship, not Master Kanas' (which isn't big, but is substantially larger).




Hmmm, very good point…  Oh well it’s my stupidly for being open.


----------



## dead_radish

I was tempted to post in the OOC thread first to find out - I have no real clue what the layout is, but I knew that Cai and Wryy didn't come in anything that was at all sizable.  Honestly, it was decided by the fact that I didn't have the ooc thread on my screen, so I went for it.  

She'll be fine, don't worry.  I'm probably not the Sith Mole that AMG wanted in the game....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

dead_radish, don't worry about it the "damage" has been done...  I would rather her not have ended up being closed or withdrawn again but oh well…  DSP never hurt anyone.


----------



## deadestdai

'detta, you'd better be nice. There's six Jedi on this ship with itchy Lightsaber-on-button fingers just waiting to swat more bad guys. You look like a big bug. I hear wookies eat bugs.


----------



## Vendetta

Well... if the wookie does eat Aalun, he'd probably thank the wookie for his trouble and hope he tasted O.K.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Sorry for the delay on this one.

*Aalun:* Gains 6VP from level up

Hmm...and on the current topic, would Aalun want to be prepared any particular way? Get BS in here, Rollan is his planet. Maybe he knows the local specialty.


----------



## deadestdai

Sweet'n'sour Gand sounds good to me!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Get BS in here, Rollan is his planet. Maybe he knows the local specialty.




After some time in this game I think I can safely say the local specialty is scorched Sentarrii*… 

* Sentarrii is the local humans of this planet call themselves… Which Skyka is.


----------



## deadestdai

And people taste like pork!

Let's do it! 

Aerek!? Fetch the man-sized BBQ! We got a Sentarrii to chargrill!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Hey, Vendetta, did you update Aalun?

Actually, everyone, have you updated your character sheets with XP/level up/VP/etc?


----------



## drothgery

Aerek's been updated for quite a while.


----------



## deadestdai

Likewise with Bud'd


----------



## dead_radish

I haven't done mine, but mine is also only XP.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Aerek's been updated for quite a while.





I’m pretty sure Skyka is up to date also...


----------



## Vendetta

*snicker*
No, I don't believe I ever did level up the poor bug.  I get Annoyed with the details.  JUST LET ME ROLE-PLAY!!! lol

ok, I'll get around to it later tonight
sorry


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Hehehe, its no rush, just want to make sure we're all caught up. Still have a little downtime before the stats are desperately needed anyway.


----------



## Vendetta

WOOT!  I can procrastinate longer!!!
(actually, I may have to.  Not sure if I'll have time to finish up a character for a game I'm joining tonight and get poor Aalun updated... again, another character I procrastinated on... the game starts tomorrow and my guy is the only one not complete yet 

I may be bad at building characters, but at least I'm active in RPing, right?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I may be bad at building characters, but at least I'm active in RPing, right?




I suppose...guess I won't have to send lackeys after you this time. 

Just post here when you've got it done...if its not before we get to the time of really needing it again, I'll make sure to bug you until you can't avoid it anymore.


----------



## drothgery

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I may be bad at building characters, but at least I'm active in RPing, right?




No! You must spend hours optimizing your character for maximum effectiveness at killing the bad guys and taking their stuff, err, halting the advance of the Dark Side.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ((Not rushing you, BS, just make sure to tell me when you're ready to move on. ))




I was sort of hoping to lure dead_radish out of hiding by giving him another person to talk through, Skyka is interested enough to work on the language, and it would also give him someone to talk through that wasn't an NPC...  but I guess no joy. 

I'm ready when you are.


----------



## dead_radish

Well, between 8:45 Saturday night and 7 am Sunday, Dead Radish doesn't post much.  

I'm not in hiding, I'm here, just lacking the very deep and entrenched subplots that are obviously going on - I didn't think repeating "Wryy nods." over and over was much help.


----------



## Vendetta

btw, updated Aalun... you can stop scenting the dogs now.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Awww, ruin my fun. 

On another note, just curious. Anything particular you guys have liked the most so far? Things you'd maybe like to see happen/etc?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> On another note, just curious. Anything particular you guys have liked the most so far? Things you'd maybe like to see happen/etc?




Ahhh quite time between Aerek and Skyka?


----------



## deadestdai

I would like to see us gaining more levels! 

Heh, but seriously - So far I have to say I like pretty much everything about how you've done this so far AMG. You've created a good version of the KoTOR setting imo and so far I think the core group we have work really well together. 

That's enough ego feeding for now.


----------



## dead_radish

I'd like to have an auto-Shyriwook generator.  Other than that, excellent.  I think the droid battle was my favorite, because we were beat down and scared, but still came out surviving.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

You'd need a droid for that, but I don't believe the smaller units are even in existance until the late years of the Galactic Civil War...hmm...I do have an idea, though, that would essentially do the same thing. Of course, I'd want to approve this with ALL of you before definitely going through with it.

DR, you could run Cai as a second PC for the time being. That would mean being able to 'auto-translate' for Wryy in the same post.

Though, if the rest of you would prefer to keep it 1 PC per player(or if you don't want to deal with that, yourself, DR), I'll keep her as kind of a quiet NPC for the moment.


----------



## dead_radish

Hmmmm.  I wouldn't mind that, actually, assuming no one else is jealous.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Well since no one laughed at my joke this morning, I would have been happy with a eye roll but PC had that smiley deleted a longtime ago, I’ll get on to more serious topic.

I would like to see more PC interaction…  To be honest if I wanted combat I could do that by myself at my desk. 

I don’t want to call anyone out, nor do I want anyone to fell called out so I’ll simply stop there.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well since no one laughed at my joke this morning, I would have been happy with a eye roll but PC had that smiley deleted a longtime ago, I’ll get on to more serious topic.




It made me miss the rolleyes smiley. You should be proud, because that rarely happens. 



> I would like to see more PC interaction…  To be honest if I wanted combat I could do that by myself at my desk.
> 
> I don’t want to call anyone out, nor do I want anyone to fell called out so I’ll simply stop there.




Taken into consideration. Though, truthfully, I can only do so much on that end of things. I'll do what I can, though, and throw in a good amount of places where outright combat isn't completely necessary. I'm going to get in some more skill dependant situations and such, also, as those have been somewhat lacking compared to combat.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Taken into consideration. Though, truthfully, I can only do so much on that end of things.




Quite true and it wasn't directed at you, as I said I want more PC interaction, as in the PC talking to each other, not just interaction.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well since no one laughed at my joke this morning, I would have been happy with a eye roll but PC had that smiley deleted a longtime ago, I’ll get on to more serious topic.




No one laughed at my joke about Veddetta's character update either.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don’t want to call anyone out, nor do I want anyone to fell called out so I’ll simply stop there.




The thing is that in my experience, PBP PCs tend to talk to each other in pairs, which I'd imagine isn't all that interesting for someone who's not involved (particularly if it's something like an intra-party romance subplot).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> The thing is that in my experience, PBP PCs tend to talk to each other in pairs, which I'd imagine isn't all that interesting for someone who's not involved (particularly if it's something like an intra-party romance subplot).




So the two characters should ignore each other and never talk?  That sounds like a rather metagame answer to an uncertain problem to me...  :\


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> The thing is that in my experience, PBP PCs tend to talk to each other in pairs, which I'd imagine isn't all that interesting for someone who's not involved (particularly if it's something like an intra-party romance subplot).




True, but I say go ahead with it anyway. I'd say it does nothing but good to have character interaction, and even if the group has its own little groups of their own within, there's nothing wrong with it.

It'll be more effective when things happen if the characters end up developing strong bonds with one another, and you can't really do that without RP. Sure, it can be implied and such, but with this being a PbP game, we have an advantage of RP lending itself very well to this style.

With dead_radish taking over running Cai(I'm all for it, if no one objects) that should help a good amount, as Wrry's really at the biggest disadvantage when it comes to interacting with others. Being able to translate things in his own posts instead of waiting on me should help that out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> With dead_radish taking over running Cai(I'm all for it, if no one objects) that should help a good amount...




I guess I don't have an objection* to that...  Though I still plan on Skyka taking the Shyriiwook language to remove his language barrier like we talked about. 

* Combatively we might want to leave her actions up to you...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess I don't have an objection* to that...  Though I still plan on Skyka taking the Shyriiwook language to remove his language barrier like we talked about.




If you still want to pick up the language, that's great. Just one more person that can understand him. 



> * Combatively we might want to leave her actions up to you...




That's where I'm not completely sure how to do things. I've got no problem running her in combat, but if I don't have to, its one less thing for me to think about. If all of you would rather have me do it, that's fine though. I can understand the reasons for not having two PCs in combat.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> If you still want to pick up the language, that's great. Just one more person that can understand him.




Hard to undue the "damage" already done IC... 

Oh well maybe Skyka expressed interest in him cause she thinks maybe they’ll end up on Holt and a winter blanket would be a good thing to have.


----------



## deadestdai

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Quite true and it wasn't directed at you, as I said I want more PC interaction, as in the PC talking to each other, not just interaction.





I'll step up and admit there have been ample opportunities for me to have Bud'd interact with the other PC's that I haven't taken up. Take Skyka's background and nightmares...  Bud'd being her room-mate was a perfect way for me to help them become a little closer and so offer rp opporrtunities for the future. I guess I can say I was lazy - I saw the moments to jump in, but left them until "later". Later came and went and the rp opening was lost. 

I've been trying a little more since. I hope none are too mad at me for my lack of initiative. *shrug*

And as for Radish taking on Cai - that'd be cool. I'm sure he's as frustrated trying to get his points across as we are waiting for the translations.


----------



## Vendetta

Com'mon, I just got on this team after my team died and whithered away before my vary eyes... now I'd like us to not create rifts 

Anyway... Aalun is sort of a back burner sort of character.  He's the definitive wallflower so to speak.  So... while this isn't good for this push for better character interaction, I hope that most of you know ME as a player and know that I'm here for the RPing... and part of that is staying true to my character

as for what I'd like to see... I think Aalun recieving the Power Cosmic would be a good start.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I've been trying a little more since. I hope none are too mad at me for my lack of initiative.




I've never said I was mad, and I'm not, if I was mad/frustrated I would just drop notice and pack my bags for a new game...  (Though I would hate to do it... and would probably try to convince AMG to let me play Skyka in a solo game.  Gestalt rules obviously.  )



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Com'mon, I just got on this team after my team died and withered away before my vary eyes... now I'd like us to not create rifts




I’m not trying to make rifts, but I am blunt and I am honest, my character needs alot of player interaction…  Master Kanas cannot be the real friend she needs as he’s her instructor and superior…  but she has nothing, no family, no home, no past, well outside of horrible night terrors that dominate her sleep, and, to be honest, if she doesn’t find a surrogates for the above not much of a future either…

I’m not forcing anyone’s hand, or at least trying, in this.  I set her up to be able to follow a path of justice or a path of vengeance and it’s really up to ya’ll to figure out which path she follows…



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> I hope that most of you know ME as a player and know that I'm here for the RPing... and part of that is staying true to my character.




I like to think I know you *quite* well and if theirs anyone in this game, myself included, that I wouldn’t worry about the RP their character right it would be you.  

As for Aalun, to be honest, I don’t see him really liking Skyka, or maybe the word I want trusting of her, cause of the amount of darkness that is around her and the way I think he sees things.  (Very analytical and not very emotional.)


----------



## Vendetta

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As for Aalun, to be honest, I don’t see him really liking Skyka, or maybe the word I want trusting of her, cause of the amount of darkness that is around her and the way I think he sees things. (Very analytical and not very emotional.)




Ah... very true... but might he not see the opportunity to help her find her way?  After all, he is a findsman... you know... suddenly, I am thinking there might be a niche in there for Aalun


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I am thinking there might be a niche in there for Aalun




Ahh.. you’re welcome?


----------



## deadestdai

Bud'd on the other hand actually is a loner. She cares for her team mates, but doesn't really know how to interact with them outside of a formal "jedi" fashion. I guess after the beginning of the adventure it kinda worked out that way. She's very cold and does not really show much emotion, at least, not warm emotion. Still, she's hot, so in the end it all doesn't matter much.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Still, she's hot, so in the end it all doesn't matter much.




Oh yes!   The end all, be all, of importance.   (Skyka and her are rather alike...)


----------



## dead_radish

I know for Wryy there is a lot of "I don't know these characters" combined with "I have an 8 cha" and me coming in during a huge thread about Aerek and Skyka, which didn't have a lot of wedging.  I think we're all picking up now that we've been through things as a group and such like....

It is hard for a the new wook to interact when there's a lot of Skyka and Aerek banter flowing, and my other cohort (Cai) dropping out didn't help.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

dead_radish said:
			
		

> It is hard for a the new wook to interact when there's a lot of Skyka and Aerek banter flowing, and my other cohort (Cai) dropping out didn't help.




A cohort with a charimsa of 8, you move around alot, you don't provie equipment....  Hmmm I don't think you can offered Cai with the leadership feat.  

The only Skyka/Aerek banter that I remember that came in rapid session was when they where alone...  You were not suppose to reply to that.


----------



## drothgery

Changing the subject a bit... regarding Bud'd's comments in the IC thread...

How's everyone set for VP & WP right now?


----------



## deadestdai

Damn, I wasn't subtle enough.  :\

But otherwise, I am not really sure. Afterall, we all have rested a little. But not really enough to get us back to full I'd wager. Not even close for those of us who were beaten upon the most.


----------



## drothgery

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Damn, I wasn't subtle enough.  :\
> 
> But otherwise, I am not really sure. Afterall, we all have rested a little. But not really enough to get us back to full I'd wager. Not even close for those of us who were beaten upon the most.




Eh. A night's passed, and there were a few hours before we then. So even if you didn't take the time to use Heal Self every hour while injured and awake (I'm kind of paranoid about making sure Aerek does this), we should be at full VPs or pretty close. WPs are another matter; I'm thinking the timing's about right that we'll pick up 1 WP from natural healing before we go out, but we'll have to use the Force or medpacs for anything beyond that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> we should be at full VPs or pretty close.




That shouldn't be an issue at all... An hour of rest is worth 6 VPs.  



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> WPs are another matter;




Aye, you can heal self once a day for WP, and each of the others so present can do try to heal you once...  Assuming that Kanas has a reasonable number of skill points and a reasonable wisdom it would be easy for him to take a ten and restore 1d6+2 WP.

If possible we should use him for healing so that the rest of us can heal each other if things get dicey.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Yeah, Vitality you'll all be at max by the time things get going. Wounds will be at least close to max, depending, as Master Kanas will deal with that through Heal Another.

I'll get that stuff done later today, most likely.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Sorry about the delay on things. Been busy/somewhat sick lately.

Now, a couple things I'd like to run by you guys. The latest Jedi Counseling article brought up a couple of interseting points I'd like to throw into this game.

The first is mainly for Skyka, since she's the only one using a Short Lightsaber. For some reason(I believe at the time I was working on house ruled Short Lightsaber stats) I had her bonus damage for the off hand saber as a d6 to keep it even and such. Well, in the latest JC, it talks about Yoda, and shows the bonus damage is STILL a d8. So, BS should edit Skyka's stats so its no longer 3d6-1 for her Short 
Lightsaber, but 2d6+1d8-1.

Second is something that could effect all of you. Force Grip being allowed to be used on Droids. I like this idea, and would like to leave the option open for you guys if you'd like to pick up some ranks in it to use it on non-living creatures. Now, using it on a living creature will STILL cause you to gain DSPs, but you can use it on droids without any problem.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> So, BS should edit Skyka's stats so its no longer 3d6-1 for her Short Lightsaber, but 2d6+1d8-1.




I will do.   (As soon as I get home so I can update my master copy on my hard drive also.  )

It should only be useful for a the next level though...  Then she gets to be fun! 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Now, using it on a living creature will STILL cause you to gain DSPs, but you can use it on droids without any problem.




Cool, but its really no fun without C3P0...


----------



## Vendetta

I think that the force grip works for me,... though my character wont be picking it up anyway.


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Second is something that could effect all of you. Force Grip being allowed to be used on Droids. I like this idea, and would like to leave the option open for you guys if you'd like to pick up some ranks in it to use it on non-living creatures. Now, using it on a living creature will STILL cause you to gain DSPs, but you can use it on droids without any problem.




Okay, looks kind of cool, but even if it doesn't give you DSPs, Force Grip seems like a kind of poor attack mode, given the option of using a lightsaber or a blaster.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> Okay, looks kind of cool, but even if it doesn't give you DSPs, Force Grip seems like a kind of poor attack mode, given the option of using a lightsaber or a blaster.



 True, but its another tool you can add to your disposal...who says you'll always have your lightsabers or a blaster?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> True, but its another tool you can add to your disposal...who says you'll always have your lightsabers or a blaster?



Ahhh…. Game mechanics!


----------



## deadestdai

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> True, but its another tool you can add to your disposal...who says you'll always have your lightsabers or a blaster?




I always thought of Force Grip as just a waste really. I mean, wouldn't any telekinetic power offer scope for that sort of thing (Move Object) without having to be stuck in a skill points wasting catagory of it's own? A throat is still an object, yer just "moving" it's sides closer together....?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I always thought of Force Grip as just a waste really. I mean, wouldn't any telekinetic power offer scope for that sort of thing (Move Object) without having to be stuck in a skill points wasting catagory of it's own? A throat is still an object, yer just "moving" it's sides closer together....?



 Sort of...but Move Object doesn't really cover what Grip does. MO is more...well, actually moving things. Sure, its got the possibility of being used as an attack, but Grip is really all out attack.

You guys(well, and the Sith you ran into) all using Move Object as an attack and such isn't really the norm for it, though its worked well so far.  Just another option with Grip if anyone would like.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, when you going to do the heal other checks and what not?  



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ((We all ready to move on?))




Ahh...  Not sure.  I guess so I seem to have lost drothgery...


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh...  Not sure.  I guess so I seem to have lost drothgery...




Sorry; I couldn't think of anything to say. But Aerek's got a higher CHA than I do


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Sorry; I couldn't think of anything to say. But Aerek's got a higher CHA than I do



Well sometimes its not what you say but what you do...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well sometimes its not what you say but what you do...



 Oh, rolleyes smiley, where art thou? 

Oh, and info on the Heal checks and such will be typed up tomorrow. It'll be here in the OOC thread, though, so there's your warning.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oh, rolleyes smiley, where art thou?




I don't know you tell me.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't know you tell me.



 Gasp! It returns to unlife!

Hmm...is hotlinking images like that a use of the Gate or Planar Binding spell? Either way, they don't apply in Star Wars so unless its blue and shimmery Force spirit like, it doesn't exist.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Sorry; I couldn't think of anything to say. But Aerek's got a higher CHA than I do



Let me know if there are any objections to what I just posted.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alrighty, here the VP/WP info for everyone:

Vitality's all at max.

As for wounds...

*Aerek:* Max(14)
*Skyka:* Max(14)
*Aalun:* Max(14)
*Bud'd:* Max(10)

And neither Cai nor Wryy ever took Wound damage. So, everyone's good. You can thank Master Kanas if you'd like.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You can thank Master Kanas if you'd like.




Why?  I would rather he think he hadn't been anything other than his worthless self.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Let me know if there are any objections to what I just posted.




No, that's fine (leaving what actually happened after that point nicely ambiguous).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> No, that's fine (leaving what actually happened after that point nicely ambiguous).




_Camera pans out of the porthole to show the exterior of the ship... shortly later a squeaking noise is heard as the ship starts to shift on its landing gears..._


----------



## deadestdai

_and pans over to the porthole that show's Bud'd exercising on her "keep-fit" trampet._ *grin*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I saw this post in the TV/Movie forum and thought I would repost it here so everyone could get a good laugh:



			
				Testament said:
			
		

> Twi'lek law applies then:  All Twi'lek males are as ugly as sin.  All Twi'lek females are built for sin.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Hehehe, yep, saw that one too.  Its so very, very true, too. Well, at least on the females part. There are at least some males that don't look like painful blobs of fatness.


----------



## Vendetta

Sorry that I've been sans internet for the past week... hope I didn't slow anything down


----------



## deadestdai

You bugger. Always thinking of yerself.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Just in case none of you know, my lack of posting is due to being very ill. Hopefully, I'll be over this in the next couple of days, but I'm not making any promises on a timeframe.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I thought it was because you got World of Warcraft.


----------



## deadestdai

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I thought it was because you got World of Warcraft.




Yeah..... I heard that game hypnotises it's players into playing nothing else.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I thought it was because you got World of Warcraft.



 Hah, no. I'm not the kind of person to get stuck playing a game for hours and hours on end. Also been passed out most of the day, so no playing WoW either...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Hah, no. I'm not the kind of person to get stuck playing a game for hours and hours on end. Also been passed out most of the day, so no playing WoW either...



That sounds like a well-rehearsed excuse to me.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That sounds like a well-rehearsed excuse to me.



 Does copied and pasted count as well-rehearsed? 

Feeling much better now, and hopefully this whatever I got will continue to disappear through the night/tomorrow morning. If it does, I'll definitely be back to posting right away.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Does copied and pasted count as well-rehearsed?




ahhh yeah.... 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Feeling much better now, and hopefully this whatever I got will continue to disappear through the night/tomorrow morning. If it does, I'll definitely be back to posting right away.




Good to hear it and don't over do it, okay?


----------



## deadestdai

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Does copied and pasted count as well-rehearsed?
> 
> Feeling much better now, and hopefully this whatever I got will continue to disappear through the night/tomorrow morning. If it does, I'll definitely be back to posting right away.





Drink some whiskey. It cures all. 

Hope to see updates soon!


----------



## drothgery

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Drink some whiskey. It cures all.




Not that we'd ever encourage underage drinking, of course   ...

(AMG's ~19, according the latest age poll thread)


----------



## Vendetta

Unlike these unwashed heathens, I totally support your gaming addiction, AMG!  Play WoW, play like the wind... uh... and... uh... are you really sick?  wow, I'm sorry


----------



## deadestdai

drothgery said:
			
		

> Not that we'd ever encourage underage drinking, of course   ...
> 
> (AMG's ~19, according the latest age poll thread)





I'm from Britain - the drinking age is 18. Bring on the whiskey!


----------



## dead_radish

There is nothing better than whittling away at free time via WoW.  Unless perhaps it's doing so via CoH.  Or possibly SWG.  

Jade Empire's nice too.  And then in person gaming.  And...

Okay, I'll stop there, but WoW is good for you!  It builds strong tusks and healthy green skin!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> (AMG's ~19, according the latest age poll thread)



19 years and fourteen days now...  (According to his profile.  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> So, BS should edit Skyka's stats so its no longer 3d6-1 for her Short Lightsaber, but 2d6+1d8-1.




This has been edited.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Oi. As far as I can tell, there's currently nothing for me to add just yet. Decide what you're going to do!

...sorry, only 3 and a half hours left....


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oi. As far as I can tell, there's currently nothing for me to add just yet. Decide what you're going to do!




I think the ENWorld outages over the last few days might have had something to do with the lack of postings.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...sorry, only 3 and a half hours left....




I know you're a Star Wars nut, and you're still a college kid, so worst-case all you're blowing off is classes, but midnight showings on weekdays? I still can't believe anyone goes to them. I might go this weekend, if the feedback from people I trust on this isn't too bad...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> I think the ENWorld outages over the last few days might have had something to do with the lack of postings.




Good point.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> I know you're a Star Wars nut, and you're still a college kid, so worst-case all you're blowing off is classes, but midnight showings on weekdays? I still can't believe anyone goes to them. I might go this weekend, if the feedback from people I trust on this isn't too bad...




I've only got two classes for the summer term, so it isn't too bad. And I AM going to class tomorrow. Have to...got an exam to take.

One big reason to go to the midnight showings of movies like this is the crowd. Its always so much more fun to see a movie with a crowd that cheers and laughs like you get at midnight showings.


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> One big reason to go to the midnight showings of movies like this is the crowd. Its always so much more fun to see a movie with a crowd that cheers and laughs like you get at midnight showings.




Maybe, but walking into the office at 9 or 10 only a few days after management finally broke down and hired someone else to help me out doesn't seem like the greatest idea.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> I know you're a Star Wars nut, and you're still a college kid, so worst-case all you're blowing off is classes, but midnight showings on weekdays? I still can't believe anyone goes to them. I might go this weekend, if the feedback from people I trust on this isn't too bad...




I'm going!!!! I'm going!!!! I'm going!!!! I'm going!!!! I'm going!!!! I'm going!!!! I'm going!!!! I'm going!!!!  

and I'm in the military.


----------



## deadestdai

I had to sell my midnight showing tickets cos we couldn't get anyone to look after Mini-tails..... 

Still, we _did_ sell them for enough that the tickets for tomorrow's (Thursday) 7pm were pretty much free!


----------



## dead_radish

See, that's something.  I had a chance at a 6:00 showing yesterday, but didn't get in.  

Still, I see it tomorrow afternoon.

So no spoilers!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

With the latest Jedi Counseling article up, there are now a couple variants I'd like to run by the lot of you.

There are two, in particular, I'd be willing to implement into this game if you'd all like. They are:



> Variant Rule: My Ally Is the Force
> 
> In this variant, you can use your Force points to help pay vitality costs of Force powers. By "exhausting" a Force point, you gain 10 extra vitality points that can only be used to pay the cost of a Force skill or feat. If these extra vitality points go unspent, they disappear after 1 minute (10 rounds). Alternately, you may have each Force point provide a number of vitality points equal to your character level.
> 
> Exhausting a Force point is a free action that may be performed only once a round, and you can't spend a Force point in the same round you exhaust one. An exhausted Force point can't be used for any other purpose, but it's not actually "spent" -- it becomes available again after 1 hour and can then be spent or exhausted normally.






> Variant Rule: The Force Is Strong in This One
> 
> In this variant, your connection to the Force reduces the cost of some Force skills. Depending on how many Force points you currently have (not counting any "exhausted" Force points, as explained above), the vitality cost of Force powers and skills is changed:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Force Points 	Change in VP Cost
> 0 	               +1
> 1–3 	               +0
> 4–8 	               –1
> 9–15                   –2
> 16–24 	               –3
> etc. 	                etc.
> 
> 
> Apply this change in VP cost after all other modifiers due to feats or Force techniques, and this can never reduce the final VP cost below 1. Note that if you have spent all your Force points, your connection to the Force actually becomes weaker, making all Force skills and feats require more vitality points.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I like the second one...  The first one leaves me confused.  Can it be used to take a “hit” also or is it as it states only for force skills?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I like the second one...  The first one leaves me confused.  Can it be used to take a “hit” also or is it as it states only for force skills?



 Nope, only for use with Force Skills. Technically, you're not spending the Force Point, it just goes away for an hour after its 'use' to get those 10 extra VPs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nope, only for use with Force Skills. Technically, you're not spending the Force Point, it just goes away for an hour after its 'use' to get those 10 extra VPs.




Hmmm it is an interesting idea... and since I don't really have to track it and I love options sure I'm for it also.


----------



## deadestdai

The second option works well for me.


----------



## drothgery

I hate to be a dissenting voice here, especially since anything that makes powers cost less sounds like a good idea, but there's a big problem with the second one. Namely, aren't there already enough incentives to hoard Force Points?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Nothing wrong with bringing up something against it. I'd have just said "We're using this!" if I didn't want input from you guys. 

As for Force Points...well, there are some reasons to hoarde them, but really its all a defensive reason. This option is the only thing that would be actually benefiting to hold onto them...and, if you get too used to it and stuck in a bit of a sticky situation, it makes spending a Force Point all the more of a cost for you.

Obviously, I don't see this as an unbalancing option. Of course, if we do end up using it, and it proves to be a problem(be it in power, or just everyone being even more hesitant to use Force Points when it might be a good idea to), it wouldn't be too hard to stop using it.


----------



## dead_radish

I very much like the first one.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Well, the first one I guess we'll definitely start using. Its a little more note taking for me, but that's not too bad. 

Second one...looking at it from a neutral point of view, I can see it possibly becoming a problem. I'm willing to put put it into play anyway, and at least see  how it goes. Of course, I reserve the right to withdraw EITHER of these if I feel they become a problem.

How's that sound?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> How's that sound?




I saw we run with both of them and also "Unlearn What You Have Learned."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I saw we run with both of them and also "Unlearn What You Have Learned."



 Nope, that one requires too much redoing of character's stats. These two only require a little more note taking on my end of things.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nope, that one requires too much redoing of character's stats. These two only require a little more note taking on my end of things.




I would be willing to rework my character for it...  

Oh what about these rules for the "other" game? and why doesn't the other game have an OOC thread?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Yo AMG!









*OOC:*


 How wide is the wall? (As in how thick?) 







When you get to it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Sorry I didn't get to that.

You didn't get the best view of it from the air because of the dark, but its probably at least a meter thick...give or take.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG said:
			
		

> ((Just in case it was missed in the OOC thread...the wall is somewhere around 1m thick, though you didn't get a good enough view of it from above to be sure of that.))




Saw it, way to thick for my other plan...  So I'm waiting for everyone to talk about their current plan.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Well...as you didn't get a perfect view, it COULD be less.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well...as you didn't get a perfect view, it COULD be less.




Yeah, but Skyka's not an optimist.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Uh...BS, just want to mention something about your latest post.

Sending Skyka, Wryy, and Aalun is a good idea...but then you're leaving Cai behind, so no one will be able to understand the Wookie if anything important comes up. Just making sure you realize this.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Sending Skyka, Wryy, and Aalun is a good idea...but then you're leaving Cai behind, so no one will be able to understand the Wookie if anything important comes up. Just making sure you realize this.




If we are talking we aren't scouting...  Hand signals, what not, and the last I looked the wookiee still had two hands.    (Thanks for double checking with me though.  )


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Would you rather the Wookie not have two hands? This can be arranged...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Would you rather the Wookie not have two hands? This can be arranged...




I'll get back to you on that one...


----------



## dead_radish

As the wookiee in question, I have to hope that we're talking about going up to 3 or 4, rather than down to 1.  

Though this is an SW game....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG}((Going to make an assumption on which direction you head said:
			
		

> I have no issues waiting to make sure no one else does.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, would you like me to merge the Kanas and Essenu group threads?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG, would you like me to merge the Kanas and Essenu group threads?



 Nah. Essenu's is done now, anyway.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nah. Essenu's is done now, anyway.



Cool.  Then I can play with it right?  

(I suggested it since this group did start in that thread.  )


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

If you merge them, things will be crazy due to how the timestamps work out. If anything, I can just go back and label it as where we started out and then to Essenu's group.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> If you merge them, things will be crazy due to how the timestamps work out. If anything, I can just go back and label it as where we started out and then to Essenu's group.



Will it? 



			
				Merge Thread said:
			
		

> The 'Merge Thread' control allows you to merge two separate threads into a single, combined thread. You may specify a new name for the combined thread resulting from this merging.
> 
> Note: that all posts from the thread specified below will be inserted into their chronological positions within this thread, and the thread specified below will then be deleted.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

> Note: that all posts from the thread specified below *will be inserted into their chronological positions* within this thread, and the thread specified below will then be deleted.




i.e. Timestamp order.

When I merged my art threads into one down in the Art forum, all the old ones ended up at the start because of their timestamp so I had to edit the 'new' first post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> i.e. Timestamp order.
> 
> When I merged my art threads into one down in the Art forum, all the old ones ended up at the start because of their timestamp so I had to edit the 'new' first post.




I'm not following.  It's a story you read the older ones first and make your way down to the new ones...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not following.  It's a story you read the older ones first and make your way down to the new ones...



 Except that it would be interspersed with both happening in the same thread oddly. Considering that it was originally in separate threads, I don't know how that would actually effect the flow of the current thread. It could make things very...odd, especially with the long breaks that Essenu's had before getting kicks here and there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Except that it would be interspersed with both happening in the same thread oddly. Considering that it was originally in separate threads, I don't know how that would actually effect the flow of the current thread. It could make things very...odd, especially with the long breaks that Essenu's had before getting kicks here and there.



If you don't want it that's fine...  I just get tried of looking for the old thread so I can reference it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

It'd bump the new main one up to about 900 posts and bring me that much closer to starting a new thread anyway...

I'll think about it and give you an answer tomorrow. One minor thing is that any URLs used for the current thread would have to be changed to the old one, as it would become the new 'main' thread with its ID. Again, this is what happened when merging my older art threads with a newer one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> It'd bump the new main one up to about 900 posts and bring me that much closer to starting a new thread anyway...




New thread?  Maybe at 1200 posts... 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'll think about it and give you an answer tomorrow. One minor thing is that any URLs used for the current thread would have to be changed to the old one, as it would become the new 'main' thread with its ID. Again, this is what happened when merging my older art threads with a newer one.




Who's using the URLs anyhow?  And I can use which everyone you prefer as a base.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Who's using the URLs anyhow?  And I can use which everyone you prefer as a base.




I don't know, that's why it would be minor. But you never know. 

And I don't think you can actually choose...again, I'm not a mod, but when I had this done with mixing old threads with a new one, the new one ended up becoming a part of the OLD one due to the timestamps.

Of course, you did your little test here so you would know for sure.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Of course, you did your little test here so you would know for sure.




Never touch the data with an unproven process. 

and I merged A to B.  B being the older thread.


----------



## deadestdai

Fine folks, I shall be busy moving house for the next four or five days – might be more if SBC can’t get my DSL set up at the new place quickly. 

Please autopilot my character. 

Thanks,

Dai.


----------



## Quersin

Greetings,

I am not sure if you guys are looking for new players or anything but I am looking for some sort of star wars game to get involved in.  If you know of any and would let me know I would appreciate it.  Thanks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Quersin said:
			
		

> I am not sure if you guys are looking for new players or anything but I am looking for some sort of star wars game to get involved in.  If you know of any and would let me know I would appreciate it.  Thanks.




I don't think we are but that would be AMG's call. 

Are we still waiting on vendetta to post his agreement or disagreement with Skyka on which way to go?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Yeah, we're definitely full for the foreseeable future.

And yes, I'm still waiting on you guys. Nothing for me to add at the moment, as you're still just standing in the same place.


----------



## Vendetta

EEK its my fault?


----------



## dead_radish

Totally your fault.

Turn in your antennae, and chitter quietly to yourself for a week, then you'll get back.

I think it's all our faults - we seem at a bit of a loss what to do here.  I know I am....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

dead_radish said:
			
		

> I think it's all our faults - we seem at a bit of a loss what to do here.  I know I am....




I'll take the blame, I should have had Skyka be headstrong and continue on....   (not that her being headstrong would be much of a surprise.)


----------



## drothgery

dead_radish said:
			
		

> I think it's all our faults - we seem at a bit of a loss what to do here.  I know I am....




Aerek's standing and waiting (well, pacing, in all likelyhood). I don't know about the rest of you


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Should have an update later tonight now that you guys are moving again. 

Oh, and Aerek and the others can still do something if you'd prefer not to pace around.

...can't say what time the update will be. Super Regionals for NCAA baseball are in town and the Gators are playing against the evil, evil FSU for a spot in the College World Series. No idea when the game will be over, but I'll make sure to update when I get home.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, I'm shocked....  You don't seem like a sports fan at all.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG, I'm shocked....  You don't seem like a sports fan at all.



 College sports, yes. Not a huge fan...but I was born and lived most of my life here in Gainesville. Its impossible not to have Orange and Blue in my blood, and because of this, I have a built in hatred of FSU, so I must go and see them lose. 

Not only that, but I like baseball, and have been to most of the games this season.


----------



## deadestdai

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Should have an update later tonight now that you guys are moving again.
> 
> Oh, and Aerek and the others can still do something if you'd prefer not to pace around.
> 
> ...can't say what time the update will be. Super Regionals for NCAA baseball are in town and the Gators are playing against the evil, evil FSU for a spot in the College World Series. No idea when the game will be over, but I'll make sure to update when I get home.




How is it a College "World" Series when there are no other countries involved?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> How is it a College "World" Series when there are no other countries involved?




It’s a poor imitation of MLB.   (Still one non US team.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

deadestdai said:
			
		

> How is it a College "World" Series when there are no other countries involved?



 I have no idea.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Yo, you two, V to if he's around, is GG working for you right now?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yo, you two, V to if he's around, is GG working for you right now?



 Nope, its not working at all...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nope, its not working at all...



okey.  Thanks.


----------



## deadestdai

It's now 10am PST and GG is working, apparently.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> It's now 10am PST and GG is working, apparently.




Yeah, it came up sometime around 8 PST time last night.


----------



## Vendetta

don't lie to the man, it's still not working


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> don't lie to the man, it's still not working



Dude, we just traded like 10 posts in the board in two games...

Anyhow what do you want to do in this game?


----------



## deadestdai

I dunno - it wasn't working a couple hours back when I tried to post.


----------



## Vendetta

/snicker snicker

um... You know what... I have no idea.  I just feel at a loss for what to do.  I'm kind of scared of a place that can build capital ships


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> um... You know what... I have no idea.  I just feel at a loss for what to do.  I'm kind of scared of a place that can build capital ships




Wussie...    I guess I'll wait for dead_radish to say something before Skyka moves on.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, all,

Read and Head: Link

AMG, I trust you enough to roleplay Skyka as needed.   (I suspect you won't need to though...  I suspect I will be posting daily.  It’s the moderating that will suffer.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Hey I just had a really neato thought. 

AMG, what if we leveled every time your WoW character did?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Um...which WoW character?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Um...which WoW character?




Well if you got enough you could do a different WoW character for each game.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well if you got enough you could do a different WoW character for each game.



 Almost! But not enough, so its not fair to only do it in some games and not others. 

Honestly, its extremely hard to get back into the routine of posting after taking that week or so off. I almost wish I hadn't(alright, so I really don't, Yoshi Lover was here for that week), but I am trying to get myself back into it. I'm really sorry its taking me so long.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Honestly, its extremely hard to get back into the routine of posting after taking that week or so off. I almost wish I hadn't(alright, so I really don't, Yoshi Lover was here for that week).




Ahh good.  I would assume I am to blame for that too? 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> but I am trying to get myself back into it. I'm really sorry its taking me so long.




Its okay, I've been lenient with the whip of late also…  but no more! 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Almost! But not enough, so its not fair to only do it in some games and not others.




Slackers...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh good.  I would assume I am to blame for that too?




Completely your fault. As is the fact that I'll be heading up to see her(errr...I mean my mother) for a week in mid-August. If I've finally gotten back into a better posting habit by then, it shouldn't be hurt, as I shouldn't have too much trouble posting then.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Completely your fault.




Good I wouldn't have it any other way. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> As is the fact that I'll be heading up to see her(errr...I mean my mother) for a week in mid-August.




Which is wonderful news.   Tell my I said "Hi, and that she owes me... or you do I haven't decided yet." 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> If I've finally gotten back into a better posting habit by then, it shouldn't be hurt, as I shouldn't have too much trouble posting then.




Well maybe its just me but I hope she keeps you to busy to post…


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Which is wonderful news.   Tell my I said "Hi, and that she owes me... or you do I haven't decided yet."




Yes, yes, I'll just confuse her even more than I already have. Sounds entertaining enough.



> Well maybe its just me but I hope she keeps you to busy to post…




I'm about to start my usual cry for a rolleyes smiley. I never needed it until you showed up.   But no, she works mostly during the day so I'll have time to post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, I'll just confuse her even more than I already have. Sounds entertaining enough.




Just be yourself and you will be okay...  I know it sounds scary but you might as well be it from the start, as you will have to be yourself eventually no matter what you try. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'm about to start my usual cry for a rolleyes smiley. I never needed it until you showed up.




I don't know...  It just ups and runs away whenever I show up.  I guess it doesn't like to work. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> But no, she works mostly during the day so I'll have time to post.



She works?  Woah, why does she put up with you?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Just be yourself and you will be okay...  I know it sounds scary but you might as well be it from the start, as you will have to be yourself eventually no matter what you try.




Yeah, yeah, I know. It'll be interesting, at least. More so than last week, probably.



> She works?  Woah, why does she put up with you?




Hah! That one's easy. Here's why.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, I know. It'll be interesting, at least. More so than last week, probably.




Well enjoy yourself. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Hah! That one's easy. Here's why.




Your Sith Yoshi doesn’t have Scut Farkus’ eyes but yes I agree….  You are going to hell for that.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your Sith Yoshi doesn’t have Scut Farkus’ eyes but yes I agree….  You are going to hell for that.




Best thing to go to hell for. Also the first drawing I've managed to let out of my possession. Mailed it to her after it was done. Apparently, its been framed.

Fear.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Best thing to go to hell for. Also the first drawing I've managed to let out of my possession. Mailed it to her after it was done. Apparently, its been framed.




*Shudders*  The sad thing is I bought Yoshi's Island on the GBA for my wife the other day and wondered about how you two where doing. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Fear.




I hope you have to try and fall asleep while looking at it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *Shudders*  The sad thing is I bought Yoshi's Island on the GBA for my wife the other day and wondered about how you two where doing.




Hahaha! Score one for me, finally!

Though, technically, there is no "you two" at the moment. Still, I consider this a major victory. Next thing you'll be asking to play a Yoshi Jedi instead of a Gungan one. 



> I hope you have to try and fall asleep while looking at it.




I will only dignify that with a  :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Next thing you'll be asking to play a Yoshi Jedi instead of a Gungan one.




A Yoshi is just a Gungan on all fours with two critical fumbles. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I will only dignify that with a  :\




Still you chose to dignify it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> A Yoshi is just a Gungan on all fours with two critical fumbles.




But Yoshi's walk on two legs...and can eat anything and turn it into an egg within seconds.

That is true power there. TRUE power.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> That is true power there. TRUE power.




The true power is that of the Gungan, annoy all but one generation and your either a Gungan, a Teletubbie or Barney.   Fear the power of kid entertainment!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The true power is that of the Gungan, annoy all but one generation and your either a Gungan, a Teletubbie or Barney.   Fear the power of kid entertainment!



 Thankfully, my brother was of the age that he loved all that stuff...so I'm not immune to its dangerous power. 

Besides, Yoshi + Lighsaber = Ultimate Powah. Think about it...eat, turn into egg, slice with lightsaber. Repeat, all the while chanting "Yoshi!!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Thankfully, my brother was of the age that he loved all that stuff...so I'm not immune to its dangerous power.




I know your not.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Besides, Yoshi + Lighsaber = Ultimate Powah. Think about it...eat, turn into egg, slice with lightsaber. Repeat, all the while chanting "Yoshi!!"




I think you underestimate the power of a Gungan and George Lucas' dialog.  (Sorry GL)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know your not.




Lies!



> I think you underestimate the power of a Gungan and George Lucas' dialog.  (Sorry GL)




You overestimate your chances.

Err..wait, no. You underestimate my ability to stat out Yoshis in SWd20 terms and throw them at the group in wave after wave.


----------



## deadestdai

Guys guys!!! PLEASE stop - this is making me feel quee-Z.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alright, alright...I'll go post. I think I can do that now without too much rules being needed. If I do, though, you'll just have to wait until I get home from class.

Oh, and its all BS' fault.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oh, and its all BS' fault.




Yes, yes it is. 

Oh though I didn't make a post about it in the IC thread could you give me the low down upon anti-aircraft defense the base/shipyard has?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

IC Thread said:
			
		

> Cai? Where are you?




That's a damn good question!  I've seen Karl around has anyone asked him if he would like to return to the game?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alrighty, everyone, I'm now more alive than I've been in the past few weeks. Post to come a little later tonight, and I'll try to be more diligent when it comes to updating. I slacked off. Sorry everyone. 

But just to make sure...can I get a roll call to make sure everyone's still around/interested in going on? Also, would you like me to look for a replacement player for Cai or just work her out of the game(after teaching Skyka the language, of course)?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rogue two checking in...  

I have no preference for Cai, and all the players I know who are really into Star Wars are in the game…  so it might just be best to use her as cannon fodder.

If your looking for players…  RA, at least he’ll post, and maybe DnD Chick… (I know she doesn’t play PbP games but she’s been very active in regard to SWd20 in the d20 forum.


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Alrighty, everyone, I'm now more alive than I've been in the past few weeks. Post to come a little later tonight, and I'll try to be more diligent when it comes to updating. I slacked off. Sorry everyone.
> 
> But just to make sure...can I get a roll call to make sure everyone's still around/interested in going on? Also, would you like me to look for a replacement player for Cai or just work her out of the game(after teaching Skyka the language, of course)?




I was beginning to wonder if AMG had been kidnapped by Sith Ninjas   

But yes, I'm still around and interested. Every Star Wars game needs a Jedi Linebacker


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> I was beginning to wonder if AMG had been kidnapped by Sith Ninjas




No the Dark Elves of WoW got him... 



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Every Star Wars game needs a Jedi Linebacker




And a love interest.


----------



## Vendetta

I'm checking in


----------



## deadestdai

Here, there, everywhere.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No the Dark Elves of WoW got him...




Quite the reverse, actually. Do you know how satisfying it is to kill Night Elves? 

And besides, BS, its your fault I got WoW in the first place so you brought this upon yourself.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Quite the reverse, actually. Do you know how satisfying it is to kill Night Elves?




Only in PbP where it really matters...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, I talked to RA, he doesn't have the books and will have to pass...

And that update last night...  Like wow!  Man, how can you out do yourself today?


----------



## dead_radish

Have you found a good way to boil their ears yet, AMG?  I found that adding some quillboar extract to the broth makes them chewier, so you can use them like gum, but....

Oh, and I'm here.  

FOR THE HORDE!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, question:  this path does it lead back to the ship or does it lead deeper into the forest? (away from ship and fortress walls)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Since you aren't back to the way you came in...not really straight for the ship. Mostly looks to just head south deeper into the forest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, is there any wild life that Skyka knows of that would leave such a path?  (And just how clean cut is this path?  Are the tress gone but the stumps remain?  Or is it like the trees never existed?)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG, is there any wild life that Skyka knows of that would leave such a path?  (And just how clean cut is this path?  Are the tress gone but the stumps remain?  Or is it like the trees never existed?)



 No signs of trees at all. As for wildlife...normally they'd at least leave indications of being wildlife and there probably would be signs of dead trees/etc


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> No signs of trees at all. As for wildlife...normally they'd at least leave indications of being wildlife and there probably would be signs of dead trees/etc



Oh without doubt... The first answer made the other questions obsolete.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh without doubt... The first answer made the other questions obsolete.



 Yes, yes, well I'm between classes and bored so I felt like answering both.

Sadly, I don't have the time at the moment to design a creature that size that leaves no trail of dead trees.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Yay for that!   I saw you update groovy today, on my way there now, any chance you update her also?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I'm about to pass out...long day. Promise to update tommorrow morning/early afternoon...depending on when I wake up. But it will be the first thing I do. 

((Same with an update in Huntress and Rogue Squadron over on GG))


----------



## deadestdai

Don't forget the Lando thread - that one's the most important!


----------



## Vendetta

Lando was so unimportant, that he didn't even get in until the second movie... sheesh!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Lando was so unimportant, that he didn't even get in until the second movie... sheesh!



  I would second this but my character didn’t even appear in the movies…  (Unless GL added her to the added scene’s in Jabba’s Palace.)


----------



## Vendetta

Well... we can't all be a star
*Pops collar*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I sort of need to know who went with Skyka before I can post…  Aalun’s sblock might have changed things.   (Then again it might not have…  I would have to have read it to know for sure.)


----------



## Vendetta

weren't the three of us together?  Did we split up?  I don't remember that


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

You three are still together as far as I know.


----------



## Vendetta

I know you are just trying to get away from bug boy, but I told you, he's not horny! COM'MON!  She's not his type!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I know you are just trying to get away from bug boy, but I told you, he's not horny! COM'MON!  She's not his type!



 He's even less than her type.  He's a bug not even worth considering for mating rituals.  Besides, she has an eye for the star linebacker…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Aalun is not so sure if this is the good time to say so or not..."  The gand begins quietly as they stop to look at the trees.  "But Aalun felt a strong presence in the force which was not Master Kanas near our companions."




Waiting for AMG's reply before I reply to this...


----------



## Vendetta

Don't deny your feelings.  The love bug's here, just learn to put those passions aside and cope... ok?  Don't put the rest of us in danger because she's getting all hot and bothered over chitin.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Don't deny your feelings.  The love bug's here, just learn to put those passions aside and cope... ok?  Don't put the rest of us in danger because she's getting all hot and bothered over chitin.



  Okay, I admit you’ve figured her out…  Though I really do suggest bug boy makes the first IC advance… 

That will just get her all hot and bothered...


----------



## Vendetta

Oh no... the love bug does not mix business with pleasure.  Like I said, poor Skyka will have to learn to cope somehow.  It'll be hard, I know... but I'm sure she is up to the task.  At least we hope so, for the sake of the whole team.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Oh no... the love bug does not mix business with pleasure.  Like I said, poor Skyka will have to learn to cope somehow.  It'll be hard, I know... but I'm sure she is up to the task.  At least we hope so, for the sake of the whole team.



  Oh btw.  Is Jaeden or the other NPCs going to say anything to AL or is she back to being ignored now?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

*Bump* Come on AMG I know you are around...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *Bump* Come on AMG I know you are around...



 Actually, I wasn't. Last couple of days my net at home as been spotty. No idea why as it doesn't seem to be on my end of things. Only reliable net access at the moment is this hour I've got between classes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Actually, I wasn't. Last couple of days my net at home as been spotty. No idea why as it doesn't seem to be on my end of things. Only reliable net access at the moment is this hour I've got between classes.




So no WoW huh?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Well, technically I could log onto WoW right now...but I won't. 

Sadly, lack of dice(I refuse to use online dice for my games, I loves my dice too much) and books makes it impossible for me to post anything useful. Hopefully the net will be working when I get home.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Sadly, lack of dice(I refuse to use online dice for my games, I loves my dice too much) and books makes it impossible for me to post anything useful. Hopefully the net will be working when I get home.




Slacker...


----------



## drothgery

When my PbP games were getting really busy, I ended up writing a little bit of JavaScript for a d20...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

How so and what part of d20 where you working with?


----------



## drothgery

Picking a random integer between 1 and 20 is pretty simple in almost any programming language, you know


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Picking a random integer between 1 and 20 is pretty simple in almost any programming language, you know



Yeah I got one that rolls a not so random 20 for me and a not so random 1 for everyone else…


----------



## dead_radish

www.irony.com for all your dice rolling needs.


----------



## Vendetta

I agree with AMG about using my own dice when I GM... of course, sometimes I just make up random numbers... but I don't like to use die rollers to figure out outcomes in my games.  Seems impersonal or something to me.  I have my "DM" dice sitting right next to my computer for easy die rolling action (They are red and dark red swirly dice with gold letters and creme veins... I call them my "killing dice"... even though I rarely kill someone )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

*bump*


----------



## deadestdai

Hey! That hurt!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Play nice, BS.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Play nice, BS.




It wasn't me...  I only bump females.


----------



## Vendetta

Skyka and Bud'd?  NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!


----------



## drothgery

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Skyka and Bud'd?  NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!




No.


----------



## deadestdai

Rearing the ugly head of the green eye'd monster there Drothgery? ~_^


----------



## drothgery

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Rearing the ugly head of the green eye'd monster there Drothgery? ~_^




You don't want to see Aerek the Sith Lord


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Skyka and Bud'd?  NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!



IC and OOC is very much different...


----------



## Vendetta

Aalun the sith lord might be something akin to a new villain on Starship Troopers


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

A note for you guys...internet at home has died again. Been down for about two days now. We're working on getting things fixed(i.e. yelling at the cable company because they know this is a college town and that 50,000 students appear at the same time _every year_ and that isn't a good reason for these problems), but I can't say exactly how long its going to be. Until then, but only net connection is here while I'm between classes at college, and that means no books with me.


----------



## Vendetta

no worries, sir.  I know my ISP splats out on me all the time.  I can never be upset with someone whose ISP also goes the way of the Dodo from time to time.  Good luck.  I KNOW how miserable it is to have no 'net.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alrighty, everyone...Finals are done, and the Summer Term is finally over. However, I'm going to be away from home from the 13th to the 22nd, so I can't say how much I'll actually be around. I will be bringing at least a couple of books with me, so I should still be able to post if I've got the time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I don’t see any reason why all have drawn quite while AMG cannot post…  We still have a plan to discus amongst ourselves do we not?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, would you check your bloody PM I sent you on GG about a lifetime ago?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ah, AMG, you got another PM….


----------



## drothgery

Just in case I missed something, is AMG sick, on vacation, still having access-to-computer problems, or something else?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Just in case I missed something, is AMG sick, on vacation, still having access-to-computer problems, or something else?



 Taking care of sick grandmother.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Taking care of sick grandmother.




Okay, I just wanted to make sure he wasn't kidnapped by ninjas or anything.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crap. I thought I'd posted that here. Sorry about that.

Note on that: Grandmother is now home from hospital and doing fine. Means less work for me and less general chaos...i.e. I'll post tonight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

You’ll post NOW!  

Just Kidding, glad to here the good news.


----------



## drothgery

Completely unrelated to this game, but I'm starting a new D&D/Eberron PBP, and wondered if some of you might be interested. The recruiting thread is here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2605116


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

XP for last encounters...

Everyone gains 300XP.

So, that puts Aerek, Skyka, and Bud'd at *22,100 XP*, Wryy'ethh at *17,800 XP*, and Aalun at *21,300 XP*.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

What about the bonus we get from your WoW account?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What about the bonus we get from your WoW account?



 I did put a little extra in there, so


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I did put a little extra in there, so



 What one XP for each level you’ve made?


----------



## Vendetta

Hey, what server do you play on?  I just got the game about a month ago and am enjoying it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Hey, what server do you play on?  I just got the game about a month ago and am enjoying it.



 Horde. Eonar.

Join us... (look for Aznable)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Hey, what server do you play on?  I just got the game about a month ago and am enjoying it.



Ah, that explains how your “offness” of late…


----------



## drothgery

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Hey, what server do you play on?  I just got the game about a month ago and am enjoying it.




Note to self: Write virus that prevents WoW from running on computers of people playing PBP games with me


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Note to self: Write virus that prevents WoW from running on computers of people playing PBP games with me



 Dave, that’s a brilliant idea.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

drothgery said:
			
		

> Note to self: Write virus that prevents WoW from running on computers of people playing PBP games with me



 Would extra XP be a good bribe to prevent this?


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Would extra XP be a good bribe to prevent this?




No. Unfortunately, profesional ethics is sufficient.


----------



## Vendetta

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, that explains how your “offness” of late…



Bah!  I'm "off" because your character never does what she's supposed to do!  I'm pulling my hair out over here.  YOU DROVE ME TO *WOW*!     

Besides, I only play a measly 7 hours a night

Again, just joking 

I usually only play about 45 mins a night.  twice a week, I get a couple hours, usually saturday and wednesday.  The band's actually hogged up more time.  But man is it fun!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> YOU DROVE ME TO *WOW*!




Really?  Maybe if I can get AMG to signoff on that also I can make my own thread on, “How I drive my DMs to WoW!”

I’m not sure if you have it but you have to see the G4’s X-Play episode where they have a skit about WoW.  Too funny.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Really?  Maybe if I can get AMG to signoff on that also I can make my own thread on, “How I drive my DMs to WoW!”




Signed!


----------



## drothgery

Just a quick FYI - I'm going to be away from my computer Wednesday & Thursday of this week due to a business trip.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Signed!



Bite me!


----------



## Vendetta

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m not sure if you have it but you have to see the G4’s X-Play episode where they have a skit about WoW.  Too funny.



 No, I haven't even heard of it.  I saw something like that (I think at least, sounds familiar) but on Halo 2.  It was pretty fun and done up like an educational film on how to properly gloat over a kill, teaching things like corpse humping and what not.  That was pretty funny.

Emailed Aznable 
Roxvoroth, Undead Mage of six cycles of arcane knowledge
(Sorry brother, I played for an hour and a half with this new character)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alright...I ain't letting this game die. Its nearly been a year now and hopefully it will keep going. Even if I have to keep kicking it every so often. 

So...I'm going to ask for another role call. If it takes too long to hear from everyone, may have to cull this down a little more and/or pick up some new blood.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I'm here.  

AMG: [sblock]constant DM updates will be needed for this game to survive with new blood.  Also an update for our solo game would be nice also.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG: [sblock]constant DM updates will be needed for this game to survive with new blood.  Also an update for our solo game would be nice also.  [/SBLOCK]




I'm not sblocking this part on purpose.

Yes, I know constant DM updates are needed to keep this going with new blood...but the problem I've had lately is that it seems like I need to keep pushing things along more than I should. Not picking at you guys, but a little more input between everyone other than a couple of characters each time is kind of something I try to aim for, as with avoiding ME pushing you guys to decisions that should be yours(such as the current point we're at). 

Oh...and [sblock]I'll try to update the solo game by Saturday, at the latest.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, oh I agree totally with your synopsis but I'm only going to post actions for my own character.   (New blood might honesty is needed.)


----------



## drothgery

Has anything happened in game while I was away from my computer (see post #944)? I'd like to hear from more than two of the others before Aerek resumes arguing with Skyka...


----------



## Vendetta

I had really enjoyed this game but I've sort of lost th character... that with my recent consolidation of games... maybe I should drop it.  I very much enjoyed my bug and I love playing in AMGs games.  I'll give it a go at trying to get Aalun back but if I can't get into him again, then I will drop.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

If you’ve lost the character, not saying you have, and new players will need to make new characters anyhow you might as well stay and make a new one if your bug doesn’t work out.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If you’ve lost the character, not saying you have, and new players will need to make new characters anyhow you might as well stay and make a new one if your bug doesn’t work out.



 That's a very, very good idea.

Especially since I don't want to lose you as a player, 'detta.


----------



## Vendetta

Oof... I'd hate to make another character... i'm so terrible at that 

No, I'm going to try to get into that poor bug again.  I've enjoyed him and hopefully I'll be able to pick up right back in the good ole days 

thanks


----------



## deadestdai

I'm still here. I stuck a pair of sweats on my son's head and was reminded of the "mini-tails" comments and felt nostalgic for when this game  ran swifter. 

I'd be happy to keep running with yer if you'll still have me!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alrighty...so that's four of you. Now, a couple more questions for you to get a general feel of where things should go.

First off, would you like me to recruit a couple more PCs? On that note, I'm tempted to just write out the unused PCs instead of trying to reason things. Its easier that way, and shouldn't be that hard to Jedi Mind Trick all of you if I have to. 

Next...anything in particular you guys would like to see? Suggestions? Things to do better? Things that would re-grab your interest if need be? I've got a bunch of ideas but would like to get some feedback from you all in the hopes that it'll help kick the fire back into this.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

More Frequent GM updates, more frequent player updates, maybe a chance for some more character development/interaction between players, oh and I want to level.   (You can Jedi mind trick that one however you want.  )


----------



## Vendetta

I think Aalun is afraid of Skyka, he'll be hard to interact with


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I think Aalun is afraid of Skyka, he'll be hard to interact with



 Why has he had dreams of a fair white haired lady destroying everything that is good? 

Admit it.  Skyka would look good with Scut Farkus’ eyes and dark mascara under her eyes. 

Besides, they all cannot be sweet like AL.


----------



## drothgery

I wrote up a couple of siblings for Aerek that you're welcome to use a plot devices (assuming you don't turn them evil, anyway)...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alrighty. Still bouncing around a few ideas, but I'll set them in stone as we go along like I usually do. I seem to work best that way. 

One last thing that you didn't say anything about. Do we want new blood, or shall we just go with the four of you and write out the other PCs?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> One last thing that you didn't say anything about. Do we want new blood, or shall we just go with the four of you and write out the other PCs?



 I vote for new blood.  They often stir help stir the pot.   (I suggest a super active post type also.)


----------



## deadestdai

New blood yes, as long as they play characters who aren't as good looking as Bud'd.


----------



## drothgery

One or two more is okay; more than six PCs gets difficult to keep track of (at least, it was in games I've run).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alrighty. New blood it is!

I'm willing to allow up to 2 new PCs into the game, using the same character creation rules as everyone else that are listed in the first post. I'll also throw out that playing Jedi is NOT required.

If we do get 2 PCs, it would make things easier if they are already working together/know each other/something similar so to minimize the amount of introductions necessary. No matter the class of the PCs, I'll work with the new ones on why they're out in the edge of space to get things working.

So...any takers? Make sure to throw out a PC idea in your post, too.


----------



## drothgery

We're not that scary. Really.

(okay, this is a bump attempt)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I've attempted a cheap tactic to get people's attention. If it fails in the next few days, we'll just go on without people.

Oh, and I'm not just wasting this downtime. I am actually planning things and getting a few other details worked out to hopefully get the spark back into this for all of us.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I've attempted a cheap tactic to get people's attention. If it fails in the next few days, we'll just go on without people.




Why not make a new thread just for recruitment?  I’ve seen it work very well before…  Then again finding players after what WotC just did might be hard to do… 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'm not just wasting this downtime. I am actually planning things and getting a few other details worked out to hopefully get the spark back into this for all of us.




Good, I know that Eelysa wants the same thing...


----------



## deadestdai

Wait a minute, what did WotC just do?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Why not make a new thread just for recruitment?




That _was_ my cheap tactic, thankyouverymuch. 



> Good, I know that Eelysa wants the same thing...




I know, I know, I'm a slacker.


Oh, and dead, the WotC thing is that the game is officially not getting any more support(for now). Long story as to why, but for the future, Star Wars d20 isn't getting any new official support.

Not that it really matters all that much, in all honesty I've got pretty much eveything I need.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

I hear you are recuirting?  Any chance I could get in on this game??  Female Human Scoundrel, if possible.  I have a character I used in another game and I would LOVE to give a new life to.


----------



## deadestdai

Wtf!? That sucks arse! And there I was thinking that all this downtime as far as product releasing go's meant that they were perhaps revamping the system after the 3rd prequel movie..... 

Man. 

This is the worst news I've heard all day.

I need cheescake.

And beer.

And vodka.


----------



## deadestdai

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I hear you are recuirting?  Any chance I could get in on this game??




O, I see - invite the wife! I likeyour style! ^_^ Wish mine would get interested. Though I think I have more luck of kissing my own arse.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Not that it really matters all that much, in all honesty I've got pretty much eveything I need.




Including your plastic crap?


----------



## Keia

I have some interest as well.  I have the revised book and played the games (stuff like that) 

What do I need to do?

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Sweet!


----------



## Keia

I'm pretty silly.  I catch the main thread is re-recruiting but miss the new thread.  Sigh!

Keia


----------



## Vendetta

Dai, you goomba, I had told you at the saturday gaming day at your house about that.
hahahaha
you weren't even drunk that day.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, check your ENworld PMs.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Okay, we've got five possible recruits, that's definitely enough since I really only want to add two more to this game.

So...to cull the herd as it were, can I get a basic character concept(no stats right now) written here? Doesn't need to be anything too much, just enough for me to get an idea for where the character is/is going and help me figure out how to integrate them into the story/time period if necessary(as I doubt many people know too terribly much about this era).


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

Human Female Scoundrel: (character I used before can revamp as needed for this game)

Tate is girl above and beyond all else. She uses her feminine charms to obtain items she wants or to gather lackeys. She is fun-spirited, flirty and charismatic, with one smile from her men are putty to be molded in any form she so choices. When it comes to her abilities she is confident, but not cocky.

Tate is closed book. She does not wear her heart or her thoughts on her sleeve. Even those who think they are close to her still have much to learn about her. She is mentally and emotional strong. After years of service she has a thick skin and doesn’t take flax from anyone. She is no one’s doormat.

Human Female Jedi: 

Xxxx is a sweet girl.  She has a good head on her shoulders and does not let emotions get in the way, as much as she can.  Though her heart does tend to lead the way occasionally.  She makes friends easily and deep rooted loyalties soon follow.  Xxxx is young and too trusting.

Xxxx is a very open soul, sharing her thoughts and feeling is no trouble to her.  She hides nothing and lets nothing within her fester into trouble.  Her emotions may be her undoing, but she is striving to gain full control over them.  Xxxx has the talent and willingness to be great, if she can still her heart.


----------



## Shayuri

Although the Echani, an offshoot race of humankind, are known throughout the galaxy for their skill at arms; most especially in melee combat, it is relatively rare for one of the pale-skinned, white-haired humanoids to join the ranks of the Jedi Knights. Not for lack of skill, nor for being unusually dim to the Force...but rather because the Echani's ties to personal and family honor are too strong and forged too young to make them easily trainable in the distance and neutrality demanded by the Jedi Order.

Kestrel is, or hopes to be, an exception to this rule...and certainly isn't the first. Despite some early setbacks learning to soothe her native temper, she attacked her own inner difficulties with the same singleminded focus that she fights more corporeal foes with...and with similar effectiveness. Kestrel's determination to succeed in her trials has brought her a great distance, and if she can continue to use that determination to control her passions, it will make her an excellent Jedi Guardian.

Though skilled with a lightsaber, Kestrel shows flair for unarmed combat as well as combat using conventional blades or vibroblades...a result of her youth among her people, where such skills are highly valued. Interestingly, the traditional Echani philosophy of combat may in fact help her walk the thin line all Guardians must, as ambassadors of peace that must sometimes use violence. For them, combat is not an expression of aggression, but an intense, even intimate, method of expressing one's truest nature. It's not unusual for Echani that will be working together to spar regularly, to 'speak' in combat what they cannot express in words.

Things to watch for in Kestrel include a certain proclivity to action over words. Even controlled, her strong emotions sometimes drive her to move before the consequences are fully considered. Similarly, her drive to succeed as a Jedi could pose a threat if it becomes pride when she succeeds...or anger, should she fail. She sees herself as walking in the footsteps of giants...lessons showing her the humility of a Jedi are in order, lest she decide she is not up to the task. Or worse, decide that she too has become a giant.


----------



## Dragoon

I will bow out, seems like there is a lot of interest and I am going to be kinda busy until Sunday.


----------



## Keia

*Durindal S'Tarren* (Human, Jedi Guardian . . . I think)

Durindal grew up on a medieval backwater planet that never heard of the Sith . . . the Jedi . . . or even the Force.  Durindal had enough to worry about without all of those . . . other things.  Durindal was raised by his father (his mother he had never known – he was told she was dead).  When he was nine, Durindal killed someone in a barroom fight.  At least it sounds more important when it is told that way.  Durindal was in a tavern with his father, which was a common occurrence.  His father was deep in his cups drinking away the profits of the day when a fight erupted in the tavern.  

Durindal was never certain what caused the fight – he had been concentrating on moving the mug the old man was drinking from with his mind.  His father joined in and took a nasty blow, Durindal reacted and joined in catching the man who hit is father in the back of the legs.  The man fell, cracked his head open for all to see on the corner of an oaken table, and was dead before the local healer or cleric could even head to the tavern.  That would have been the end of the story . . . had the man not been a nobleman’s son.  There were no shortage of witnesses, the bar was full that night.  

Durindal’s father was jailed and executed before the man even had a chance to sober up.  Durindal was sent to the Hall, a place where trouble children were placed to either make something of themselves . . . or disappear.  The boys in the Hall (sorry – just had to do that) were worked hard, disciplined, and trained.  Durindal excelled with the new attention and training, revealing a surprising amount of aptitude and ability with a blade.

Enough so that one day a visitor took notice and paid a prince’s ransom to take Durindal away.  The visitor was heavily cloaked and her face was hidden beneath a deep cowl.  When the pair had left the sight of the Hall, the visitor . . . who now apparently owned Durindal (now 12 years old) . . . introduced herself.  Her name was Tarren, and she was a Twilek . . . and a Jedi.  She frequently stopped at this small planet to look for those with . . . talent . . . and Durindal was definitely one with talent.

Within weeks, everything that Durindal thought he knew was cast in ashes.  There were not only other worlds . . . but other systems, galaxies even.  Durindal trained with Tarren for 7 years, taking the name Durindal S’Tarren for his own.  Tarren taught him the ways of the weapon master . . . the ways of the Jedi.  

Durindal is athletic, dexterous, and much more intelligent that most give him credit for.  He’s used to being on his own . . . he has been for a while, since Tarren left looking for more Jedi to recruit.  He fights a struggle against the impulse to fight first . . . understanding takes time and Durindal has a bit of a problem with living in the moment.

 _Edit: _  This is the background I was most comfortable with for this character (with credit to Dave Duncan  ).  I have a duros jedi pilot and a jedi healer as well, if this won't work.  I hope I've given enough unnamed information to fit into the surroundings.


----------



## Keia

Bumpity? . . . <sniff>  

Keia


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Was going to give this just another day...I'll post the final thing on new players tomorrow afternoon. Right now, though, I need to go pass out. Long, long day.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Was going to give this just another day...I'll post the final thing on new players tomorrow afternoon. Right now, though, I need to go pass out. Long, long day.



 So I take it you leveled in WoW with more than one of your characters?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So I take it you leveled in WoW with more than one of your characters?



 Bah, I'm 60 now thankyouverymuch so levelling is out of the question.

Actually, I had three exams and a paper due.


----------



## Keia

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Bah, I'm 60 now thankyouverymuch so levelling is out of the question.  Actually, I had three exams and a paper due.



Congrats on the 60, that's a bit of work (well, fun).  Good luck on the exams and papers.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Bah, I'm 60 now thankyouverymuch so levelling is out of the question.




That means Skyka, and the rest of the PCs, are level 9 now right? 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Actually, I had three exams and a paper due.




At art school?    I'm not falling for that one.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That means Skyka, and the rest of the PCs, are level 9 now right?




Ha. Ha.





> At art school?    I'm not falling for that one.




Still have to take generl education classes, you know! Art History exam, College Algebra exam, Western Civ exam, and a paper due in said Art History class.

That said, it was a hectic weekend.


----------



## Vendetta

hey hey hey, i've got my character up to level 15!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alright, and now onto the more important things than my general bickering with BS. 

Out of the character ideas presented, I'm going to have to go with Lady Shatterstone's and Keia. To let it be known, on major reason for not going with Shayuri's is that the character sounds to be a little too similar to one of our other characters.

So...if LS and Keia could flesh their characters out and get some stats done, that'd be perfect. Note that I'd really, really like the two of you to work together to get a background where your characters already know one another. The less introductions needed the easier it'll be to pull everyone in together.

Once I get stats and maybe more detailed backgrounds I'll help working with the two of you to integrate them into the game and time period as necessary.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Vendetta said:
			
		

> hey hey hey, i've got my character up to level 15!!!



 Go, Rox!...err, 'detta.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> hey hey hey, i've got my character up to level 15!!!



Go update for AL you slacker!   (Congrats btw  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Ha. Ha.




That's cool.   Level 8 it is.


----------



## Keia

LS,

Let me know which one you are using and we can work together on how to integrate them.  You can message me if you want.  

Keia


----------



## Keia

By the way . . . thanks for the invite.  I hope to make you proud!  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

My wife's logging into ENworld was my fault.  I jack her web browser for something I was doing...  It’s not the default browser on the computer so I cannot accidentally lose what I'm working on when I click a link.  (Online Job Resume)

Knowing my wife she would rather player her scoundrel... (She's not use to games dying and she really liked this character.)

I'll have her contact you when she gets off work late tonight.


----------



## Vendetta

would that be Tate?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

1,000 posts!! 

Oh, and I somehow missed the 1 year mark. It was about 17ish days ago, but we've been running for a year now.

One thing for both Keia and LS: If you need any info on the era(as its vastly different from anything presented in the movies) then feel free to ask. Especially things involved planets(as the known galaxy is much smaller at this time) and major events that the characters may have been involved in.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> would that be Tate?



I believe so...


----------



## Shayuri

Doh! Curse this mechanical mind of mine. If only I'd been more original!

Have fun guys!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Doh! Curse this mechanical mind of mine. If only I'd been more original!
> 
> Have fun guys!



 Keep an eye out. There's always the chance we made need new players. Really, this isn't the first time we've had to get new players, and though I hope its the last, I'm not going to say that and tempt fate.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's cool.   Level 8 it is.



No objection…  I’m leveling Skyka.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No objection…  I’m leveling Skyka.



 Crap! This is what happens when I glance at BS's posts and don't respond! CHAOS!

No, you'll have to earn that level up for her.

...though I'll give you the chance, of course. Going to kick this thing back into motion again tomorrow, so our main four can keep moving and not have to sit around and wait anymore.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> No, you'll have to earn that level up for her.



 Pardon, but I *did* earn it…  You know that dog in that Loony Toon Cartoon that waits season after season, and through rain, sleet, and snow, at the door for his master to come home?  That was me waiting at my email for you to post. 



Hey, post in the other games also!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

YEA!!!!!  *does a happy dance*  

Yes, Vendetta it is Tate!  What can I say?  I REALLY liked playing her.  

Keia here is the Character sheet from Tate:
[sblock] *Character Name:* Tate Rossik 
*Character Species:* Human 
*Homeworld:* Chandrila 
*Character Classes:* Scoundrel 6 

*Age:* 27 
*Gender:*Female
*Height:* 1.67 Meters (5’5”)
*Weight:* 58.9 Kg (130 lbs.)
*Eyes:* Sky Blue 
*Hair:* Dark Brown
*Skin:* Pale, Milky White

*Character Level:* 6 
*Reputation Bonus:* +1    
*Experience Points (Current):* 15,000 
*Experience Points (Needed):* 21,000 

*Known Languages:* Basic (R/W); Gungan; Rodese
------------------------------------------------------- 

*Strength:* 10 +0 (2 Points)
*Dexterity:* 16 +3 (8 Points, 1st ability bonus)
*Constitution:* 14 +2 (6 Points)
*Intelligence:* 14 +2 (6 Points)
*Wisdom:* 12 +1 (4 Points)
*Charisma:* 14 +2 (4 Points)

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Hit Dice:* 6d6 +12
*Vitality:* 38 
*Wounds:* 14 
*Force Points:* x 
*Dark Side Points:* 0

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Save vs. Fortitude:* 4 [CLASS (2) + CON MOD (2)] 
*Save vs. Reflex:* 8 [CLASS (5) + DEX MOD (3)] 
*Save vs. Will:* 3 [CLASS (2)+ WIS MOD (1)] 

*Special Save Notes:* 

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Initiative Modifier:* +3 
*Base Attack Bonus:* + 4 [CLASS (4)] 

*Melee Attack Bonus:* +4 [BASE (4) + STR MOD (0)] 
*Ranged Attack Bonus:* +7 [BASE (4) + DEX MOD (3)] 

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Defense:* 17 [ BASE (10) + Class (4) + DEX (3)] 
*Flatfooted Armor Class:* 17 

*Notes:* 

----------------------------- 

*Armor Worn:* None 
*Armor Check Penalty: * None 
*Maximum DEX bonus: * NA 
*Armor Type:* None 
*Damage Reduction:* 0 
*Weight:* 0 kg 

*Notes:* 

*Armor Weight:* 0 kg 

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Weapons:* 
*BlasTech DL-18 Blaster Pistol* Attacks: +6 MF: +2/+2 / 50 Shots / 3d6 / 20 / Energy / 10 m / Stun DC: 15 / 1.0 kg (750 Credits)
-------------------------------------------------------
Weapon Notes: None

*Feats* 
Starship Operations: Space Transport (Human)
Heroic Surge (1st Feat)
Stamina (2nd Feat)
Point Blank Shot (3rd Feat)
Weapon Focus: Blaster (Scoundrel 5th level)

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Skills:* 

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken 
Bluff +8 [6 Ranks, Cha + 2]
Computer Use +5 [3 Ranks, Int + 2]
Diplomacy +8 [6 Ranks, Cha + 2]
Disguise +5 [3 Ranks, Cha + 2]
Escape Artist +9 [3 Ranks, Dex + 3, Skill Emphasis +3]
Gamble +5 [4 Ranks, Wis + 1]
Gather Information +8 [6 Ranks, Cha + 2]
Hide +9 [6 Ranks, Dex + 3]
Knowledge: Politics +6 [4 Ranks, Int + 2]
Knowledge: World Lore +6 [4 Ranks, Int + 2]
Listen +6 [5 Ranks, Wis + 1]
Move Silently +8 [5 Ranks, Dex + 3]
Pilot +7 [4 Ranks, Dex + 3]
Search +7 [5 Ranks, Int + 2]
Sense Motive +6 [5 Ranks, Wis + 1]
Slight of Hand +8 [5 Ranks, Dex + 3]
Spot +6 [5Ranks, Wis + 1]
Treat Injury +5 [4 Ranks, Wis + 1]
Tumble +8 [5 Ranks, Dex + 3]

* Armor Check: 0 
[CC] Cross Class Skill 
------------------------------------------------------- 

*Special Abilities* 
Skill Points (Human)
Bonus Feat (Humans)
Weapon Group Proficiency: Simple Weapons (Scoundrel)
Weapon Group Proficiency: Blaster Pistols (Scoundrel)
Illicit Barter (Scoundrel)
Lucky (2/day) (Scoundrel)
Precise Attack +1 (Scoundrel)
Skill Emphasis (Scoundrel)
Bonus Feat (Scoundrel)


------------------------------------------------------- 

*Equipment & Gear:*  (2200 Credits) 
Field Kit (1000 Credits) 10 Kg
Security Kit (750 Credits) 1 Kg
Comlink (200 Credits) 0.1 Kg
Flight Suit (250 Credits) 3 Kg

*EQUIPMENT WEIGHT:* 14.1
*ARMOR WEIGHT:* 0.0 
*WEAPON WEIGHT:* 1.5 
*TOTAL WEIGHT:* 15.6 

*Carrying Capacity* 11 STR *Light:* 19 Kg *Medium:*19.1-38 Kg *Heavy:* 38.1-57.5

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Credits:* 50 (to start)

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Base Speed (Actual Movement):* 10 Meters (10 Meters) 

*Appearance*  Tate is a woman of average size and equal proportions.  She is a simple beauty with deep, sparkling sky blue eyes.  Her features are soft and rounded.  Her ties her long brown hair back in a ponytail that hangs down to her waist.  Tate’s milky white skin and baby face make it hard to tell her age, though she is still young.  

Tate dresses for comfort and style.  Her choice in clothing is that a girl who is use to looking cute while being able to move freely.  She wears a fitted tank top two shades lighter then her eyes that stops just short of her waistline.  Her brown pants sit snuggly about her hips and are cropped short.  The outfit is topped off with a braided leather sash tied about her hips studded with blue glass drawing attention to her toned stomach and pierced navel.  Her shoes are brown soft-soled leather scuffs that lace up her ankles like ballet slippers. 

Tate wears her blaster in plain sight strapped to her the outside of her upper thigh. 

*Personality*  Tate is girl above and beyond all else.  She uses her feminine charms to obtain items she wants or to gather lackeys.  She is fun-spirited, flirty and charismatic, with one smile from her men are putty to be molded in any form she so choices.  When it comes to her abilities she is confident, but not cocky.  

Tate is closed book.  She does not wear her heart or her thoughts on her sleeve.  Even those who think they are close to her still have much to learn about her.   She is mentally and emotional strong.  After years of service she has a thick skin and doesn’t take flax from anyone.  She is no one’s doormat

*Background:* Tate was born in the servants’ quarters to the Head Maid and the Chauffer.  Her parents worked for the Imperial Governor of a small city on Chandrila.  They were rewarded for their loyalty with an early retirement and their only child taking the position as personal servant to the Governor.  At age ten Tate was fetching for and waiting on the Governor.  He started out as a good-natured man, but as years past and Tate grew he started taking a shinning to her.  He never laid a hand on her, but there was a look in his eyes she didn’t trust. 

By the time Tate was twenty-two the Governor had grown cruel and cold-hearted.  He turned to treating the serving staff with no respect.  They became no more then slaves.  He took away any form of payment and a day off was just a dream.  There wasn’t much that could be done to stand up to the evil that he had become.  Tate made a daring move; she started to steal from the Governor.  She started out small, piece of jewelry and pricey knick-knacks, which she would sell on the underground/smuggler’s market.  Over the next couple years as her confidence grew so did her abilities and reputation.  

With the Empire in ruins, Tate has made a rich living off of her career choice.  Two gentlemen of the trade inquiring about a partnership approached her, one had a ship and the other a reputation to match her own.  She gladly accepted and the job offers popped up faster then they could count.  All was well till a rival ring sabotaged their ship killing both men and leaving Tate without a ship, goods, or trustworthy partners.  

Tate is now twenty-seven with her reputation in tact she has set herself on a mission to find replacements.  Though they will be tough boots to fill she has many star systems to search.  So she sits in the Cantina watching the patrons for a suitable but cheap pilot to take her to the next start system, for her money is running low.[/sblock]
I may need to tweek her level and such for this game, but this is how she was for the game that died.  Pm me with your ideas.  I am open to anything we need to do to intergrade their backgrounds and such.


----------



## Keia

LS and everyone,

Here's a pic I found for him.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Here's a pic I found for him.




What the hell is he doing with one of Skyka’s lightsabers?   

Or are you trying to tell us something by the color of his own lightsaber?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Keia said:
			
		

> LS and everyone,
> 
> Here's a pic I found for him.
> 
> Keia



 Before I pass out for the night...

I KNEW IT! I've run a bunch of Jedi games, over and over...but it was only a matter of time before I have to deal with a Kyp Durron! Curses! 

[sblock]If you don't get it, ah well, but that's a picture of good old Kyp(dissenter of the NJO) from the Japanese cover of the NJO book Dark Tide: Ruin, I believe.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia

It's a pic I used a couple of years ago for the face-to-face SWRPG game that I was in.  Durindal was the character in that game . . . even created a prestige class: Jedi Warder, that I'm still pretty proud of.

I think you're right though . . . I think I still have the full picture on one of these cd's somewhere.  If there's a problem, I can change the picture. 

Keia


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Or are you trying to tell us something by the color of his own lightsaber?



It's a weaponmaster thing . . . 

Wait . . . Skyka's a weaponmaster?!? 

Keia


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> If there's a problem, I can change the picture.
> 
> Keia




Nope, I say keep it.


----------



## drothgery

Keia said:
			
		

> It's a weaponmaster thing . . .
> 
> Wait . . . Skyka's a weaponmaster?!?
> 
> Keia




Not yet. But Aerek is.


----------



## Keia

drothgery said:
			
		

> Not yet. But Aerek is.



Cool, then we'll have common interests 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> I think you're right though . . . I think I still have the full picture on one of these cd's somewhere.  If there's a problem, I can change the picture.




AMG is just being AMG… 

AMG = Star Wars/George Lucas fanboy... 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Wait . . . Skyka's a weaponmaster?!?




She would be if I hadn't been honest and taken a level of Force Adept.  (Which was very true to her history but very troublesome mechanics wise...  )

Next level though...


----------



## Keia

Third pass at the character, just need equipment (waiting to borrow an arms guide) and a feat, and any suggestions anyone would have. [sblock]
*Durindal S’Tarren
Human Jedi Guardian 5, Weapon Master 1*

*APPEARANCE*
*Height*: 1.9m
*Weight*: 80kg
*Eyes*: Violet
*Hair*: Dark brown
*Distinguishing Marks*: None
*Age*: 22

*ABILITY SCORES*
STR 10 (+0) [2 points]
DEX 16 (+3) [8 points, +1 level]
CON 14 (+2) [6 points]
INT 16 (+3) [10 points]
WIS 10 (+0) [2 points]
CHA 12 (+1) [4 points]

*SPECIES & CLASS ABILITIES*

bonus feat at 1st
Bonus skill point per level
Size = Medium
Deflect - Defense +2, Deflect Attack -4
Lightsaber Damage +(3d8)
Reputation +2

*COMBAT MODS & SAVES*
*Base Attack Bonus*: +6
*Base Defense Bonus*: +6
*Base Defense*: 19 [10 + 6 class + 3 Dex]
*Vitality*: ?? [10 + 5d10 + 12]
*Wounds*: 10
*Force Points*: 6
*Dark Side Points*: 0
*Init*: +2
*Fort*: +7 [+5 Base +2 Con]
*Rflx*: +8 [+5 Base +3 Dex]
*Will*: +4 [+4 Base +0 Wis]

*ATTACKS*
*Lightsaber (Melee)*: Att +11/+6, Dmg 3d8+0, Crit 19-20/x2

*SKILLS* [72: (4 base + 3 Int + 1 Human) x 8 + 8]

_Affect Mind +2_ [1 ranks + 1 Cha]
_Battle Mind +10_ [8 ranks + 2 Con]
Computer Use +5 [2 ranks + 3 Int]
Craft - Lightsaber +8 [5 ranks + 3 INT]
_Enhance Ability +11_ [9 ranks + 2 Con]
_Enhance Senses +9_ [9 ranks + 0 Wis]
_Farseeing +2_ [2 ranks + 0 Wis]
Gather Information (6) +10[0 ranks + 0 STA]
_Heal Another +8_ [8 ranks + 0 Wis]
_Heal Self +10_ [9 ranks + 1 Cha]
Knowledge - Jedi Lore +7 [4 ranks + 3 Int]
Knowledge - Medicine +5 [2 ranks + 3 Int]
Knowledge - Streetwise +5 [2 ranks + 3 Int]
Knowledge - Technology +5 [2 ranks + 3 Int]
_Move Object +5_ [2 ranks + 3 Int]
Search +0 [0 ranks + 0 STA]
_See Force +1_ [1 ranks + 0 Wis]
Sense Motive (8) +10 [0 ranks + 0 STA]
Spot +0 [0 ranks + 0 Wis]
Tumble +9 [6 ranks + 3 Dex]

*FEATS*

Weapon Proficiency - Blaster Pistols [Starting]
Weapon Proficiency - Simple Weapons [Starting]
Exotic Weapon Proficiency – Lightsaber [Starting]
_Force Sensitive_[Starting]
_Sense_[1st Force training]
”Available” [Human Feat]
Combat Expertise [1st lvl]
Combat Reflexes  [Guardian bonus 2nd]
_Control_ [3rd Force training]
Weapon focus - lightsaber [3rd level]
_Alter_ [4th Force training]
_Lightsaber Defense_ [6th level]
Weapon Finesse [Bonus feat 1st weaponmaster]

*EQUIPMENT*

10,000 Credits
Lightsaber (Self-Crafted; Color: Purple)
much
much
much
more

*BACKGROUND*
Durindal grew up on a medieval backwater planet that never heard of the Sith . . . the Jedi . . . or even the Force.  Durindal had enough to worry about without all of those . . . other things.  Durindal was raised by his father (his mother he had never known – he was told she was dead).  When he was nine, Durindal killed someone in a barroom fight.  At least it sounds more important when it is told that way.  Durindal was in a tavern with his father, which was a common occurrence.  His father was deep in his cups drinking away the profits of the day when a fight erupted in the tavern.  

Durindal was never certain what caused the fight – he had been concentrating on moving the mug the old man was drinking from with his mind.  His father joined in and took a nasty blow, Durindal reacted and joined in catching the man who hit is father in the back of the legs.  The man fell, cracked his head open for all to see on the corner of an oaken table, and was dead before the local healer or cleric could even head to the tavern.  That would have been the end of the story . . . had the man not been a nobleman’s son.  There were no shortage of witnesses, the bar was full that night.  

Durindal’s father was jailed and executed before the man even had a chance to sober up.  Durindal was sent to the Hall, a place where trouble children were placed to either make something of themselves . . . or disappear.  The boys in the Hall (sorry – just had to do that) were worked hard, disciplined, and trained.  Durindal excelled with the new attention and training, revealing a surprising amount of aptitude and ability with a blade.

Enough so that one day a visitor took notice and paid a prince’s ransom to take Durindal away.  The visitor was heavily cloaked and her face was hidden beneath a deep cowl.  When the pair had left the sight of the Hall, the visitor . . . who now apparently owned Durindal (now 12 years old) . . . introduced herself.  Her name was Tarren, and she was a Twi-lek . . . and a Jedi.  She frequently stopped at this small planet to look for those with . . . talent . . . and Durindal was definitely one with talent.

Within weeks, everything that Durindal thought he knew was cast in ashes.  There were not only other worlds . . . but other systems, galaxies even.  Durindal trained with Tarren for 7 years, taking the name Durindal S’Tarren for his own.  Tarren taught him the ways of the weapon master . . . the ways of the Jedi.  

Durindal is athletic, dexterous, and much more intelligent that most give him credit for.  He’s used to being on his own . . . he has been for a while, since Tarren left looking for more Jedi to recruit.  He fights a struggle against the impulse to fight first . . . understanding takes time and Durindal has a bit of a problem with living in the moment.

*RECENT HISTORY*
Well, being used to being on one’s own and accomplishing anything alone are two different stories for Durindal.  Tarren had suggested that he travel to XxX world and ‘stay out of trouble’, but if he was interested he might investigate the XxX city because . . . something ‘less savory’ was going on there.  Durindal agreed and traveled to XxX.  Once there he knew something was ‘up’ but he couldn’t determine what was going on or who was responsible.  It wasn’t that he wasn’t intelligent, or capable – he was.  He just didn’t deal well at all with investigating . . . or people.

Mercifully, after plodding around in XxX, a human woman by the name of Tate took pity on him and offered to help.  She never explained why she was helping, but it was quickly apparent that the pair were a rather good team.  Tate was . . . skilled there was no question about that.  Durindal was okay in a fight, was learning a bit about how things were done, and was rather helpful after the fight with healing and jedi tricks . . . or at least that’s what Tate said.

It was weeks before the pair determined much of what was going on there . . . smuggling, drugs, . . . and slavery.  The crimes were subtle, difficult to track, and surprising that the activities reached so far into the hierarchy of the area . . . at least it was to Durindal.  Tate had an hard dislike to the slavery aspects – Durindal’s friendship with her seemed to improve on his fierce action against the slavers and his help in freeing many of the slaves.  From something to look into to almost a year in setting everything right . . . though Durindal was uncertain even after all that time that he wasn’t missing something . . .  
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

Just as an FYI to the new recruits - the Rogue's Gallery thread for the game is at
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=103089

The active characters are Aalun, Aerek, Bud'd, and Skyka; I put write-ups for Aerek's siblings at the end of the thread (so far).


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

AMG:

Just want to make double sure that you want the character to be level 6(like the first post said)


----------



## Keia

AMG,

Do you mind if I sblock down the character's in the R/G that are no longer playing?  Might make the thread more presentable.  I'll leave Aerek's siblings alone at the end of the thread.

Keia


----------



## Vendetta

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> YEA!!!!!  *does a happy dance*
> 
> Yes, Vendetta it is Tate!  What can I say?  I REALLY liked playing her.



I doubt poor Aalun will have quite the chance that Fen had of... um...
 
 
you know


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG is just being AMG…




Yes, I'm a sarcastic smart-ass. Everyone gets used to it after a while. 



			
				Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG:
> 
> Just want to make double sure that you want the character to be level 6(like the first post said)




Yep, still 6th level start. 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> AMG,
> 
> Do you mind if I sblock down the character's in the R/G that are no longer playing? Might make the thread more presentable. I'll leave Aerek's siblings alone at the end of the thread.




Fine with me. 

As for your character stats...a quick glance over looks good. I'll check over the math and such once you've got all the details finalized. So far, one little thing you should be aware of.

As a 6th level Jedi, you aren't technically a Knight yet. And, even in this looser time period for the Jedi Order, it wouldn't be common at all for the Master to leave an apprentice on their own before they were a Knight...especially so soon after the Sith War where many young Jedi fell to the Dark Side and actually murdered their own Masters. Not saying it should be changed, but there would probably need to be a major reason why the Master left beyond simply wanting to train more(which, of course, is still a good one).


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I doubt poor Aalun will have quite the chance that Fen had of... um...
> 
> 
> you know




Ohh, that's too bad.  Fen had a very good chance.      We could always be friends.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm a sarcastic smart-ass. Everyone gets used to it after a while.



 Is it a bad thing if I am already use to it?    





			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yep, still 6th level start.



 Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Keia

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> As a 6th level Jedi, you aren't technically a Knight yet. And, even in this looser time period for the Jedi Order, it wouldn't be common at all for the Master to leave an apprentice on their own before they were a Knight...especially so soon after the Sith War where many young Jedi fell to the Dark Side and actually murdered their own Masters. Not saying it should be changed, but there would probably need to be a major reason why the Master left beyond simply wanting to train more(which, of course, is still a good one).



I'm guessing that she didn't give a time when she would be there to met up with him, but (from her point of view) had intended on only being gone a couple of days.  When months later he's still immersed in the same project she asked him to look in on to keep him busy for a few days, he finally starts to wnder why she isn't there and what happened to her.  But, he stays and works on what she instructed him to do . . . until told otherwise.  [see recent history]

Keia


----------



## Keia

Cleaned up the R/G.

Do you want me to move my character over there?  Or wait until its all approved?

Keia


----------



## Vendetta

Com'mon, bugs need luvin too!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

ewwww BUGS!!  Someone squish it, squish it!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FYI: I removed the recruitment from the subject line...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Keia said:
			
		

> Cleaned up the R/G.





			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> FYI: I removed the recruitment from the subject line...




I love having mods as players. 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Do you want me to move my character over there? Or wait until its all approved?




Go ahead and move it over. Had a more detailed look and math looks to be good(though, of course, I'll admit to being able to miss something so I'll go over it one more time once you've got that last feat and such done). Important thing you need from me is Vitality...so...

VP for Durindal: 50

Also, background ideas are good. Just wanted to make sure you knew that he's not technically a Knight yet, though he's very close.

Oh, and another note for both you and LS on how to get you two involved: [sblock]If you wouldn't mind, I'd like to have you two on a starship that crashes on the planet. Keeps down the number of starships but gets you to where you need to be. What kind of ship/why you were flying out there is up to you(though it could very well be to check up on the Jedi Master Kanas who is leading the other apprentices), as is ownership of the starship.

Why it goes down, though, is up to me. [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> VP for Durindal: 50




Damn!  That's alot of VPs.


----------



## deadestdai

O what Bud'd could do with 50 VP's!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> O what Bud'd could do with 50 VP's!



 What you don’t like it when others have to rescue her?


----------



## deadestdai

Not if they are females vying for the coveted title of best looking character in the party. No.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Not if they are females vying for the coveted title of best looking character in the party. No.



 That's not a possibility as long as Skyka is around. 

AMG, hey what does crafting the lightsaber yourself get you again?  (Does it stack with weapon focus?)


----------



## drothgery

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Not if they are females vying for the coveted title of best looking character in the party. No.




Now, now ladies, we all know that Aerek's the best-looking character in the party   

(Sure, Bud'd's got a Cha score one point higher than Aerek or Skyka ... or Tate, for that matter ... but those head-tails creep people out)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> (Sure, Bud'd's got a Cha score one point higher than Aerek or Skyka ... or Tate, for that matter ... but those head-tails creep people out)




Charisma isn’t just a measure of physical beauty but of personality…  Bud’d a nice girl while Skyka is a bitch so Skyka has a negative to her charisma from this and Bud’d's charisma gets a bonus…

Translation:  Skyka’s prettier. (Ha ha!)

Conclusion:  The d20 Charisma mechanic is FUBAR.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG, hey what does crafting the lightsaber yourself get you again?  (Does it stack with weapon focus?)




+1 Circumstance bonus to attack rolls with the weapon, which does stack with Weapon Focus(unnamed bonus).

Oh, and you all lose. Master Kanas is prettiest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, you got your books around right now?  If so what's the normal damage for a SoroSuub ELG-3A?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> +1 Circumstance bonus to attack rolls with the weapon, which does stack with Weapon Focus(unnamed bonus).



Does that affect damage dealt?  (Sorry trying to figure out why Skyka is only doing damage –1 instead of damage –2.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> AMG, you got your books around right now?  If so what's the normal damage for a SoroSuub ELG-3A?




3d6. 10m range.

Oh, and looking at the books, the bonus for lightsabers does not add to damage, only attack.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> 3d6. 10m range.




I paid for the mastercrafted but never accounted for the damage...



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oh, and looking at the books, the bonus for lightsabers does not add to damage, only attack.




Cool...  Screwed that one up too.   

Last question:  Will we come across any credits to buy the pieces needed for Skyka to make a new lightsaber? (She'll need to modifier her short lightsaber to a normal sized one eventually.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Last question:  Will we come across any credits to buy the pieces needed for Skyka to make a new lightsaber? (She'll need to modifier her short lightsaber to a normal sized one eventually.)




Yes. In fact, one of the things I'm going to be kicking myself about more than anything is exactly that kind of thing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yes. In fact, one of the things I'm going to be kicking myself about more than anything is exactly that kind of thing.



 Cool.  Is it possible to modify the short one she has already or does she need to construct a whole new lightsaber?


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Damn!  That's alot of VPs.



Pretty much average on the die rolls.  I'll take it! 

Keia


----------



## drothgery

Keia said:
			
		

> Pretty much average on the die rolls.  I'll take it!




With AMG rolling, average isn't (at least in Aerek's experience...).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> With AMG rolling, average isn't (at least in Aerek's experience...).



 Yeah, same with Skyka...  She had a bunch of bad rolls for VPs till she got a ten last level…  Now she has 50. :\


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

Well here she is.... all dolled up with no where to go.  

[sblock]*Character Name:* Tate Rossik 
*Character Species:* Human 
*Homeworld:* Chandrila 
*Character Classes:* Scoundrel 6 

*Age:* 24 
*Gender:*Female
*Height:* 1.67 Meters (5’5”)
*Weight:* 58.9 Kg (120 lbs.)
*Eyes:* Sky Blue 
*Hair:* Dark Brown
*Skin:* Pale, Milky White

*Character Level:* 6 
*Reputation Bonus:* +1    
*Experience Points (Current):* 15,000 
*Experience Points (Needed):* 21,000 

*Known Languages:* Basic (R/W); Gungan; Rodese
------------------------------------------------------- 

*Strength:* 10 +0 (2 Points)
*Dexterity:* 16 +3 (8 Points, 1st ability bonus)
*Constitution:* 14 +2 (6 Points)
*Intelligence:* 14 +2 (6 Points)
*Wisdom:* 12 +1 (4 Points)
*Charisma:* 14 +2 (6 Points)

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Hit Dice:* 6d6 +12
*Vitality:* 38 
*Wounds:* 14 
*Force Points:* x 
*Dark Side Points:* 0

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Save vs. Fortitude:* 4 [CLASS (2) + CON MOD (2)] 
*Save vs. Reflex:* 8 [CLASS (5) + DEX MOD (3)] 
*Save vs. Will:* 3 [CLASS (2)+ WIS MOD (1)] 

*Special Save Notes:* 

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Initiative Modifier:* +3 
*Base Attack Bonus:* + 4 [CLASS (4)] 

*Melee Attack Bonus:* +4 [BASE (4) + STR MOD (0)] 
*Ranged Attack Bonus:* +7 [BASE (4) + DEX MOD (3)] 

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Defense:* 17 [ BASE (10) + Class (4) + DEX (3)] 
*Flatfooted Armor Class:* 17 

*Notes:* 

----------------------------- 

*Armor Worn:* None 
*Armor Check Penalty: * None 
*Maximum DEX bonus: * NA 
*Armor Type:* None 
*Damage Reduction:* 0 
*Weight:* 0 kg 

*Notes:* 

*Armor Weight:* 0 kg 

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Weapons:* 
*BlasTech DL-18 Blaster Pistol* Attacks: +6 MF: +2/+2 / 50 Shots / 3d6 / 20 / Energy / 10 m / Stun DC: 15 / 1.0 kg (750 Credits)
-------------------------------------------------------
Weapon Notes: None

*Feats* 
Starship Operations: Space Transport (Human)
Heroic Surge (1st Feat)
Stamina (2nd Feat)
Point Blank Shot (3rd Feat)
Weapon Focus: Blaster (Scoundrel 5th level)

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Skills:* 

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken 
Bluff +8 [6 Ranks, Cha + 2]
Computer Use +5 [3 Ranks, Int + 2]
Diplomacy +8 [6 Ranks, Cha + 2]
Disguise +5 [3 Ranks, Cha + 2]
Escape Artist +9 [3 Ranks, Dex + 3, Skill Emphasis +3]
Gamble +5 [4 Ranks, Wis + 1]
Gather Information +8 [6 Ranks, Cha + 2]
Hide +9 [6 Ranks, Dex + 3]
Knowledge: Politics +6 [4 Ranks, Int + 2]
Knowledge: World Lore +6 [4 Ranks, Int + 2]
Listen +6 [5 Ranks, Wis + 1]
Move Silently +8 [5 Ranks, Dex + 3]
Pilot +7 [4 Ranks, Dex + 3]
Search +7 [5 Ranks, Int + 2]
Sense Motive +6 [5 Ranks, Wis + 1]
Slight of Hand +8 [5 Ranks, Dex + 3]
Spot +6 [5Ranks, Wis + 1]
Treat Injury +5 [4 Ranks, Wis + 1]
Tumble +8 [5 Ranks, Dex + 3]

* Armor Check: 0 
[CC] Cross Class Skill 
------------------------------------------------------- 

*Special Abilities* 
Skill Points (Human)
Bonus Feat (Humans)
Weapon Group Proficiency: Simple Weapons (Scoundrel)
Weapon Group Proficiency: Blaster Pistols (Scoundrel)
Illicit Barter (Scoundrel)
Lucky (2/day) (Scoundrel)
Precise Attack +1 (Scoundrel)
Skill Emphasis (Scoundrel)
Bonus Feat (Scoundrel)


------------------------------------------------------- 

*Equipment & Gear:*  (2200 Credits) 
Field Kit (1000 Credits) 10 Kg
Security Kit (750 Credits) 1 Kg
Comlink (200 Credits) 0.1 Kg
Flight Suit (250 Credits) 3 Kg

*EQUIPMENT WEIGHT:* 14.1
*ARMOR WEIGHT:* 0.0 
*WEAPON WEIGHT:* 1.5 
*TOTAL WEIGHT:* 15.6 

*Carrying Capacity* 11 STR *Light:* 19 Kg *Medium:*19.1-38 Kg *Heavy:* 38.1-57.5

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Credits:* 50 (to start)

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Base Speed (Actual Movement):* 10 Meters (10 Meters) 

*Appearance*  Tate is a woman of average size and equal proportions.  She is a simple beauty with deep, sparkling sky blue eyes.  Her features are soft and rounded.  Her ties her long brown hair back in a ponytail that hangs down to her waist.  Tate’s milky white skin and baby face make it hard to tell her age, though she is still young.  

Tate dresses for comfort and style.  Her choice in clothing is that a girl who is use to looking cute while being able to move freely.  She wears a fitted tank top two shades lighter then her eyes that stops just short of her waistline.  Her brown pants sit snuggly about her hips and are cropped short.  The outfit is topped off with a braided leather sash tied about her hips studded with blue glass drawing attention to her toned stomach and pierced navel.  Her shoes are brown soft-soled leather scuffs that lace up her ankles like ballet slippers. 

Tate wears her weapons in plain sight strapped to the outside of her upper thigh.

*Personality*  Tate is girl above and beyond all else.  She uses her feminine charms to obtain items she wants or to gather lackeys.  She is fun-spirited, flirty and charismatic, with one smile from her men are putty to be molded in any form she so choices.  When it comes to her abilities she is confident, but not cocky.  

Tate is closed book.  She does not wear her heart or her thoughts on her sleeve.  Even those who think they are close to her still have much to learn about her.   She is mentally and emotional strong.  After years of service she has a thick skin and doesn’t take flax from anyone.  She is no one’s doormat

*Background:* Tate was born in the servants’ quarters to the Head Maid and the Chauffer.  Her parents worked for the Imperial Governor of a small city on Chandrila.  They were rewarded for their loyalty with an early retirement and their only child taking the position as personal servant to the Governor.  At age ten Tate was fetching for and waiting on the Governor.  He started out as a good-natured man, but as years past and Tate grew he started taking a shinning to her.  He never laid a hand on her, but there was a look in his eyes she didn’t trust. 

By the time Tate was twenty the Governor had grown cruel and cold-hearted.  He turned to treating the serving staff with no respect.  They became no more then slaves.  He took away any form of payment and a day off was just a dream.  There wasn’t much that could be done to stand up to the evil that he had become.  Tate made a daring move; she started to steal from the Governor.  She started out small, piece of jewelry and pricey knick-knacks, which she would sell on the underground/smuggler’s market.  Over the next couple years as her confidence grew so did her abilities and reputation.  

Tate has made a rich living off of her career choice.  She looks to the future to bring her more good luck and good fortune.  Just so happens that one day brings both to her as two gentlemen of the trade inquiring about a partnership approached her, one had a ship and the other a reputation to match her own.  She gladly accepted and the job offers popped up faster then they could count.  All was well till a rival ring sabotaged their ship killing both men and leaving Tate without a ship, goods, or trustworthy partners.  

Tate is now twenty-four with her reputation in tact she has set herself on a mission to find replacements.  Though they will be tough boots to fill she has many star systems to search.  Stranded on backwards little planet out in the middle of no where she finds a likely replacement in a very unlikely guy.

*Recent History:*
With the loss of her crew and friends Tate was out to get herself a little help.  She bumps into a man about her age wondering around the dismal excuse for a planet.  Seeing as she was in need a partner and this poor guy looked like he was fairing much better she struck a friendship with him.  Durindal was handy in a fight and had muscles enough to haul stuff around for her.  He rarely asked questions, which was a good thing for her. 

A few weeks passed as she helped with the tasks her was instructed to complete.  Using her unique talents and skills to find out the information he was seeking as well as the persuasions he lacked they came to find they made a pretty good team.  He really proved himself to her during their work breaking up the slavery rings and minimizing the drug traffic. She did her best to stir him clear of the more harmless smuggling, as she still needed to provide for herself and letting ‘Mr. Do-right’ loose on that would end her career and probably get her killed.  

Tate could tell Durindal wasn’t done trying to save this pathetic excuse for a planet from its evils yet.  She had gone of him and their friendship was growing strong as well.  She decided to stick with him, but would continue as she had for the past four years.  Smuggling was her life and she was damn good at it. Durindal could look the other way, except her and have someone to back him or he can go all noble and wind up alone and lost once again… this time with enemies. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia

I'm posted over at the R/G

Where are the costs for making lightsaber modifications?

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Where are the costs for making lightsaber modifications?



I believe you mean personalizations and they are in the Arms and Equipment book...  No page number as my book is in storage.  

It’s under the exotic weapons.  No customizations but they can have one personalizations. (each)


----------



## Keia

Okay, a couple of quick questions on equipment to help me decide what feat to take and how to spend my credits.

1) What is the cost of a personalization of a lightsaber?

2) Can armor be mastercrafted?  Does mastercrafted add to the DR of the Armor?  I'm thinking of a leather duster (using the price of the Leather Jerkin in the Arms Guide)

3) Any suggestions on my remaining feat?  It can be either at 1st, 3rd, or 6th (by re-arranging some of the feats)

Thanks for the help! 
Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> 1) What is the cost of a personalization of a lightsaber?




A personalized Lightsaber costs 2500 credits if you do the work yourself.  (Its listed on Skyka’s character sheet.)



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> 2) Can armor be mastercrafted?  Does mastercrafted add to the DR of the Armor?  I'm thinking of a leather duster (using the price of the Leather Jerkin in the Arms Guide)




Yes, armor can be mastercrafted, Mastercrafted items are talked about on page 136 (in the blue box) of the revised rulebook.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> 3) Any suggestions on my remaining feat?  It can be either at 1st, 3rd, or 6th (by re-arranging some of the feats)




It's hard to go wrong with heroic surge but if you see yourself as more of the warrior type the stand D&D feats are useful.


----------



## Keia

Okay, just to refigure:

Leather jerkin with 1 personal mod: 450 cr

Masterwork +1 of item above:  900 cr

Masterwork +2 of item above:  1,800 cr

Masterwork +3 of item above:  3,600 cr

So a final product of a leather duster (blue-black) which provides DR 4, Max Dex +6, ACP 0 (personal mod) would be 4,500 cr.  . . . 

I wouldn't need Light armor proficiency because the armor check penalty is zero, correct?

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia, I see your post but I cannot figure out how you got to 4,500 credits...  I also AMG will have to approve a +3 armor.  (As it’s very, very, rare.)

If he does buy off on it damn good job.  I should have done that then buying such an expensive blaster.

Also, you’re right, no need for the armor proficiency.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

LS:

Stats look good...rolling your VP...

VP: 36

Not bad at all. Just 2 less than what you had listed. 

Oh, and as for Force Points, go ahead and have 2 to start off with.


Keia:

With Mastercraft items, I'd prefer to start out with just a +1. It may be possible to upgrade that at some point or another, but +1 items are rare enuogh as it is, and anything above that even more so. Probably to an even larger degree at a time period just coming out of a war.

Of course, you're right, you wouldn't need the proficiency for that.

And for the both of you...
[sblock]Idea to pull you into the story. Either a) the two of you pick up on a distress signal from a Jedi Master calling for assistance on a planet not far from where you currently are or b) The Jedi Order requests for Durindal to move in after recieving the same message. I'd prefer the first, but the second could work if it would fit better for the characters.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> With Mastercraft items, I'd prefer to start out with just a +1.




I started with a MC +2 blaster but I could do away with it if you would prefer.  (I don't want Keia to think I got away with something he couldn't.)

Also can we have gestalt characters?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I started with a MC +2 blaster but I could do away with it if you would prefer.  (I don't want Keia to think I got away with something he couldn't.)




Hmm...you're right. Bah, I knew someone was going to say something like that! 

So, Keia, to stay consistent...MC +2 is fine.



> Also can we have gestalt characters?




So you don't want to level then, eh?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> So, Keia, to stay consistent...MC +2 is fine.



Keia, you so owe me. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> So you don't want to level then, eh?



No, either or is fine.  I just like giving my DMs choices.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[sblock=AMG] Hey spot (+6) and listen (+6) checks for Skyka too.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia

Added feat and equipment.  Should be ready to go 

Keia


----------



## Keia

AMG,

PM sent 

Keia
_who's all excited to be playin' Star Wars again soon!_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Got the PMs, and I'll say that we'll go with that for getting you two into this.

Characters look good. Consider them approved. Now, just got to push a little more for the first group and then I'll get you two into it. It shouldn't be too long of a wait, as I've got a way to put together getting you onto the planet with what our current heroes are doing.

So...patience for the moment. Should only be a day or two, depending on everyone's posting speed.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

"... And there was much rejocing."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> "... And there was much rejocing."



 Yaaay.


----------



## Keia

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> "... And there was much rejoicing."




Ditto!!

Keia


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

"Yep Yep Yep."


----------



## Keia

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> So...patience for the moment. Should only be a day or two, depending on everyone's posting speed.




AMG, would you give a little post here when we're ready ta go?  That would be great - I think I found the thread to post in, but I didn't want to look at it and get any info that the character wouldn't have yet.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Waiting for AMG to take care of the OOC stuff I asked for before replying.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Waiting for AMG to take care of the OOC stuff I asked for before replying.



 I think I did that...did you check the latest sblock, because that's what you asked for even if I didn't specify that.

And Keia, I'll make sure to post here(and link the end of the thread so you don't have to navigate yourself...not that its hard, of course) when I'm ready to pull the two of you in. It will be this weekend at the latest, no matter what the other group does.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I think I did that...did you check the latest sblock, because that's what you asked for even if I didn't specify that.



Ah, yeah, check the times AMG.  My OOC post was before your IC post.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, yeah, check the times AMG.  My OOC post was before your IC post.



 Oh well...there we are then.

Nothing to see here. Carry on.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nothing to see here. Carry on.



I think you meant to say:

“This isn’t the post you’re looking for…”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think you meant to say:
> 
> “This isn’t the post you’re looking for…”



 Ahhh, but it _is_ the post you're looking for! You're just supposed to carry on after finding it. or did you not find the hidden meaning and empowering message behind that post?

That, my friend, is why you failed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Ahhh, but it _is_ the post you're looking for! You're just supposed to carry on after finding it. or did you not find the hidden meaning and empowering message behind that post?
> 
> That, my friend, is why you failed.



 No the post I was looking for is in the IC thread…   Out here we’re just waiting each other’s time while we bolster each other’s post count. 

So I didn’t fail…


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2687419#post2687419

The new group is in, under the portion "Crash Group." Yes, I have creative names for things. The whole point of that was to get you onto the planet more than anything...so the minor details that I skimmed over are pretty much unimportant to everything else.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Hey, new guy!  (Yes I mean you Keia)  What’s up with stealing Skyka’s color?   (I liked the blue better...)


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey, new guy!  (Yes I mean you Keia)  What’s up with stealing Skyka’s color?   (I liked the blue better...)



It's not your color, it's a different shade.  I have to use purple for my lightsaber (he doesn't have blue ).  I did some research on the html wheel and what would show up different from yours and found this one.

If it's too close I'll look for another violet that shows up on the boards legibly. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

This game is "pre-whatever" and pretty much every color imaginable is available for lightsabers.  You might want to ask AMG about a possible color.

If your heart is really set on violet I’ll look around for a different color to use.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

As long as it isn't black/white or some other insane colour that doesn't fit lightsabers, that's not a problem in this game. This is still a good three thousand years before the planet with all the crystals that do all the other colours got destroyed.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If your heart is really set on violet I’ll look around for a different color to use.



I took violet because that was the color in the picture I choose.  I thnk there are enough shades of purple that we should be just fine.  

I think you're using plum

I was using this color of purple but I could go with this purple (but it doesn't show up too well on black), or this purple (this was my second choice!) or this purple.

Whichever you want me to have would be fine with me!   No Worries!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> purple




I like this one best...  (but I have a newer monitor.)

Edit:  Oops I meant your second choice.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Edit:  Oops I meant your second choice.




So you want me to go with this purple? (this was my second choice!)  Sounds good to me! 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

It doesn't really matter in retospect Skyka will red lightsaber soon anyway.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It doesn't really matter in retospect Skyka will red lightsaber soon anyway.



"You were supposed to be the chosen one!!"  Oh, wait wrong time period.  So, question above remained unanswered.  Just want to check so I can change my posts and stuff. 

Keia


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

What a min... I was under the impression red was for 'bad guys'.  So why would Skyka end up with them???


----------



## Keia

Red isn't solely for the sith, not till later.  But it probably implies  Skyka is gonna be a bad jedi. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> So, question above remained unanswered.  Just want to check so I can change my posts and stuff...




Well, in all honesty, I think you should use sblock for your lightsabers’ color...   

Admittedly, I'm not really sure what color that is, I'm thinking it’s like a sandy brown, but it wouldn't be a game with you if you weren't sblocking posts.


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It doesn't really matter in retospect Skyka will red lightsaber soon anyway.




She better not.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> She better not.



 Com'on you don't think she would turn without Aerek do you?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What a min... I was under the impression red was for 'bad guys'.  So why would Skyka end up with them???




Funnily enough, in this time period, Sith end up with any colour(as most 'Sith' are just fallen Jedi). Though there is one other 'evil' colour beyond red...purple.

Be careful of the ones who chose purple. 



			
				BrotherShatterstone said:
			
		

> Com'on you don't think she would turn without Aerek do you?




Yeah, I'll make sure both of 'em go down together.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Funnily enough, in this time period, Sith end up with any colour(as most 'Sith' are just fallen Jedi). Though there is one other 'evil' colour beyond red...purple.




Yeah it’s all about the Scut Farkus eyes…


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

No, this game isn't slowing to another crawl just after getting life kicked back into it...

But yes, this current semester's coming to an end and therefore I have a paper due at least once a week now, it seems. Just finished up another 10-pager, and I've got an 8-page one due next Wednesday(so more busy early next week/this weekend). Also spent the first half of the day over at the beach visiting the Art College I'll be at starting January.

This is all my heads up to all of you, and my excuse for being slow. I'll post tomorrow(as its Friday and my brain will no longer hurt), and try to keep getting in posts on days where I don't have to write far too much. Oh, and yes, I'll have net access at the college, so this won't die then either.


----------



## deadestdai

Good to hear, cos I didn't want to have to send the boys over to sort you out young man.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, when you get a chance could you tell me what your plans are for your two games on GG?

link #1 

Link #2 

Thanks,
BS


----------



## drothgery

I'm going to be out of town over Thanksgiving (Wednesday-Saturday); I'll try and make sure Aerek has at least an action stacked up.


----------



## Keia

AMG,

Just realized I don't have any languages on my character sheet.  I would think that one is chewed up by my native language, therefore I would need to take Basic (unless it was spoken on my planet of origin), Twi-lek, and Binary.

Let me know if those are okay, or if I just need to learn some at a later point.  Also, language suggestions would be great as well.  Mine where just taken from his initial limited exposure - however, he did spend time planet-side with Tate, long enough to learn a language or two.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Binary.




You don't speak it.  You just understand it.  (Though I imagine you can write it.)

I can help to answer this though.  Skyka got both Sentarrii (her native human dialect) and Basic as free languages.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You don't speak it.  You just understand it.  (Though I imagine you can write it.)
> 
> I can help to answer this though.  Skyka got both Sentarrii (her native human dialect) and Basic as free languages.



Yeah, I know on the binary - though maybe I could whistle a lot .

Thanks on the native dialect and basic.  I think I'll hold the other langauage available or open for suggestions

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Durese and Ryl are both very common.  (Which is why Skyka has them.  )


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Durese and Ryl are both very common.  (Which is why Skyka has them.  )




Aerek knew Mon Calimarian and Ryl basically because they were the non-obscure languages spoken by the other original PCs in his group.


----------



## deadestdai

Huttese would work too I believe along with Rodian.


----------



## Keia

Thanks everyone. 

I think I'll go with Basic (and native planet) for automatic languages with Binary, Twi-lek and Durese for my three languages.

Is that okay, AMG?

Keia


----------



## drothgery

The Twi-lek language is Ryl (Aerek was set up wrong on that point back when we were doing the first set of character creation).


----------



## drothgery

FYI - I'm going to be moving this weekend (Fri/Sat), and while the cable guys should have everything set up at my new place on Saturday, I don't know when I'll be up and running.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Good luck.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Yep, good luck on the move. 

Into the last two weeks of the semester now(well, one week and then finals) and I've got a bunch of papers due. Should be able to keep updates going as they're needed, though, but this is a heads up just in case.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG said:
			
		

> Oh, and BroShatterstone, drawing a weapon doesn't provoke an AoO unless I've gone crazy. That is, of course, possible. Note that she didn't draw the weapon and attack as an AoO, but part of her normal turn.))




You are crazy, you WoW God you, but the rules do support you in this.  

Oh, Skyka will take any AoO she gets against the woman.


----------



## drothgery

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yep, good luck on the move.




Thanks. I'm at my new place now (took a day of vacation to move...).

For some reason or another, my cable modem worked fine when I plugged it in at the new place without resetiting it or anything. Which is cool


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Very cool.  Do you still have the same provider?

Vendetta, you know Skyka is going out of her way to keep that Sith in particular alive...  I'm hoping for your bug's shake you don't roll a critical and kill her. :evil:


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very cool.  Do you still have the same provider?




Yeah; I only moved a few blocks (the movers don't get moves within the same zip code very often  ). If I didn't, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have worked.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Yeah; I only moved a few blocks (the movers don't get moves within the same zip code very often  ). If I didn't, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have worked.



 Yeah, same network diffrent node.


----------



## drothgery

Just a mindless thread-bump/check if AMG's still alive message...


----------



## deadestdai

I think his school work is going to be taking up his time right now as finals are fast approaching.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I think his school work is going to be taking up his time right now as finals are fast approaching.



 Nah, WoW has a new expansion pack out right now...


----------



## drothgery

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I think his school work is going to be taking up his time right now as finals are fast approaching.




_Studying_ while in college? What do kids these days think they're doing? They're supposed to spend all their waking hours on the Internet like we did back in the good old days when Netscape 2.0 was new ...


----------



## deadestdai

I know....

I'm not so sure I like this new "responsible" AMG - no not at all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

What's worse is he's been online (as in on ENworld) and hasn't come by to give some feeble "I have WoW... err homework to do." excuse yet.


----------



## deadestdai

AMG.....

Shame....

On....

You.


----------



## drothgery

Well, AMG's got to be on break now, so let's hope he's spending time with his family, not playing WoW when he could be posting the further adventures of Aerek and Skyka...

But I'm going to be out of town from today (12/24) till Thursday (12/29), so if you need the Jedi linebacker to do anything, he'll attack whatever looks dangerous or threatens Skyka, but otherwise try to be a good Jedi.


----------



## deadestdai

Enjoy your family time Drothgery. 
I'm sure our intrepid GM will be back with us as soon as the holidays are over. Afterall, Xmas is always a slow time on the boards.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Sorry guys. Its been...insane.

I am NOT at home, currently. Up seeing family and while I've got net access, its limited. Seems like everytime I get on to drop by and post something I get distracted or pulled away. Nope, the game isn't dead. However, I'm going to be up here for another...week. May have more access/time then, but I can't say for sure.

Important thing, though, is that Jan 7 is move in day at the Art School I'm going to. I honestly have no idea how much I'll be around for that first week and such. So these next couple weeks are going to be utter chaos still.

And Bro, you'll be happy, haven't had more than 10 minutes at a time to play WoW.  Oh, and no Expansion until...sometime next year, so that's safe too.

I will _try_ to get some kind of update up tomorrow, but I can't promise anything. Between seeing family, friends who've not seen me in 2 years, and general insanity, I can't say how much I can be around more than to jump in and have a quick scan of the boards.

Sorry again for being an idiot and not stepping in to mention this earlier. You may Force choke when ready to turn. 

EDIT: Oh, and Dead, I don't like this new 'responsible' me, either. We should all file a complaint or something.


----------

